# Eure ersten Eindrücke zu MoP



## shadow24 (26. September 2012)

so,da war also die installation fertig und ich logge mich ins spiel ein...kaum war meine figur sichtbar, plopte die erste quest auf:ich soll mich beim könig in sw melden...ok,da lass ich mich nicht zweimal bitten udn flog direkt zur burg.kaum dort angekommen,fängt ein kurzes video an zu laufen,aus dem ich erfahre,das ausgerechnet der sohn des königs auf einem gekenterten schiff war udn jetzt irdendwo verschollen ist.ich werde rekrutiert um anduin wieder zu finden.dazu muss ich nur zu einem flugschiff im hafen von sw fliegen udn schon gehts,wie bei einer überfahrt übers meer, auf der karte zum neuen kontinent pandaria...

als man dort ankommt,ist die hordenflotte auch schon da.die kommandantin des flugschiffes befiehlt sofort einen luftangriff und man springt in einen gyrokopter,aus welchem man raketen abschiessen kann.die lenkung übernimmt der pilot...
nach diesem ersten gefecht,was mich angenehm überraschte, gehts weiter zum bodenkampf...ich soll gegen wagen und hordenkrieger vorgehen udn stürz mich ins gefecht udn wunder mich im ersten augenblick warum ich selbst gegen mehrere gegner nicht ins schwitzen komme...die sind ja stufe 84...

etwas irritiert schnetzel ich mich durch diese recht typische quest udn treff schon mit der nächsten quest auf einen neuen gegner:dämonen...auch diese gehen leicht von der hand nach dem motto suchen und zerstören.natürlich immer schon im wettstreit mit den vielen alli-kollegen,die auch diese quest angenommen haben udn sich mit mir die gegner teilen...schon werden die ersten bündnisse geschlossen udn die gegner fallen nun fast in sekundentakt...
irgendwie mag dabei noch kein echtes feeling aufkommen,bis ich dann das erste mal in ruhe und nur für mich,nachdem ich das erste bündnis nach den hafenquests quitiert habe, über das neue land pandaria reite(fliegen geht ja noch nicht)...sieht schön aus und die geschichte die hinter den pandabären steckt finde ich, wie halt auch die asiatischen ideologien und kampfkünste,mit all ihren lehren,sehr interessant...

die questsdie jetzt folgen sind sehr abwechslungsreich udn trotz der ungeheuren menge von 13 mio(!!!) erfahrungspunkte als hürde für die stufe 86,schreitet man schnell voran...ich hab im gemütlichen tempo ca 5 std benötigt um nach stufe 86 zu kommen...etwas enttäuscht in dem moment weil ausser der zahl 86,welche auf dem bildschirm erscheint udn vielen "gz" aus der gilde nix weiter passiert.kann ja kein talent oder zauber lernen.ist halt nix da.alles ist auf die 90 ausgelegt, wo es dann eigentlich nur noch ein talent extra gibt...das ist vlt das enttäuschendste am neuen addon.ich weiss noch wie ich mich immer auf den neuesten zauber oder ein neus talent bei stufenaufstieg gefreut habe...das gibt es halt nicht mehr...aber ok,ist verschmerzbar...

die loots sind gut von den gegnern und die grünen sachen kommen an meine epics aus cata locker ran.ich selbst bin in pvp-klamotten unterwegs,weil ich aufm pvp-server spiele,aber bislang gabs nur wenig berührungspunkte mit horde und die wenigen treffen blieben allesamt friedlich...ausgetauscht hab ich bisher nur mein saison 11 cata-2-h-schwert gegen ein blaues welches ich nach einem längeren quest bekam.ansonsten sind die grünen noch ein tick schlechter als meine jetzigen.aber ich bin gespannt was da noch alles kommt,sowohl an quests,an loots,an storys und und und...

fazit:ich bin weder enttäuscht noch sehr euphorisch...überrascht würde ich eher sagen,also angefangen mit der niedrigen gegnerstufe(ich mein in allen addons waren die gegner doch meist höherstufig,oder?),die selbst nach stufenaufstieg mit sehr sehr vielen quests und neuen gebieten nur level 85 besitzen,bis hin zu den durchaus witzigen und einfallsreichen quests...zumindest freu ich mich heute abend wieder weiter zu zocken....

was meint ihr?was sind eure ersten eindrücke????


----------



## Der Papst (26. September 2012)

ich habe leider momentan nicht viel Zeit, um einen langen Text zu verfassen, aber was mir gestern Abend beim ersten Login aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass der Ruhebonus scheinbar ersst zählt, nachdem man sich zum ersten mal in MoP eingeloggt hat.

Ich hatte Montag Abend extra alle 85er in den Hauptstädten "geparkt" um wenigstens einen kleinen Ruhebonus nutzen zu können, aber als ich mich einloggte musste ich feststellen, dass eben dieser Bonus erst da anfing sich aufzubauen...

Generell muss ich aber sagen, dass ich bislang positiv überrascht bin vom Leveln, auch wenn mir ebenfalls der relativ geringe Schwierigkeitsgrad aufgefallen ist.
Nach knapp 4 Stunden bin ich kurz vor Level 86 angekommen, habe dann den Rechner nach der gestrigen Sportschau ausgeschaltet und bin ins Bett gegangen, da ich keinen Urlaub nehmen konnte und dementsprechend nur nach Feierabend und Familie Zeit zum spielen habe.
Zu Cata habe ich 1 Level pro Abend geschafft, war damit innerhalb dr Gilde einer der ersten, aber für die große Masse von uns, eigentlich zu schnell, somit lasse ich es dieses Mal etwas ruhiger angehen, wobei mein Ziel dennoch ist, Level 90 am kommenden Wochenende zu erreichen.

Edit: die Spawnrate der mobs finde ich übrigens ausgesprochen gut, und man muss nie lange anstehen, um bestimmte Mobs zu erledigen. Das größte Unheil sind, wie immer, die Leute, die es besonders lustig finden, sich mit ihren Tundramammuts oder ähnlichem direkt über einem Questgeber zu platzieren und damit allen anderen den Zugriff auf diesen zu verwehren...


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. September 2012)

Es ist genau das was ich erwartet habe - WoW. Der Jadewald gefällt mir von allen Stargebieten mit Abstand am besten. Sieht einfach fantastisch aus und ist in sich einfach nur stimmig. Vashjir käme noch ran, ist aber halt sehr speziell, deswegen lass ich das mal aussen vor.

Die Leveldauer durch Questen ist überraschend angenehm lang. Mehr als 0,5 - 0,75 Level sind für mich in einer Sitzung wahrscheinlich nicht drin. 

Alles in allem ist es genau das, was ich von einem Spiel erwarte. Man spielt und wenn man eigentlich schlafen gehen müßte, kommt die innere Stimme "Ach komm, die Quest noch, zum nächsten Flugpunkt noch usw." Es macht Spaß, mehr erwarte ich nicht.


----------



## Schiksterminator (26. September 2012)

Kurz und Knapp: Episch!

Ich bin derart begeistert was Blizzard dort wieder geschaffen hat. Das neue Talentsystem war gewagt aber doch sehr cool geworden, gefällt mir.
Pandaria, der Jadewald ist einfach nur atemberaubend schön geworden. Bin grade im Tal der Vier Winde angekommen und erster Eindruck ist auch "booooah".

War in einem Dungeon drinnen im Tempel der Jadeschlange, Bosskämpfe gelungen, Dungeon design sehr gut geworden.
Haustier kämpfe machen mir unheimlich viel Spaß die umsetzung einfach nur geil.

Alles in allem ein großartiges Paket, könnte sogar das beste AddOn überhaupt werden nach meinem Geschmack.

Danke Blizzard für das wirklich tolle Spiel, tschüss gw2 xD


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2012)

Habe mich gestern morgen um kurz nach 6 (fertig geduscht und angezogen, um 7 dann zur Arbeit) eingeloggt und die ersten Quests gemacht. Luftschiff + Bomber war natürlich ein wunderbarer Einstieg, waren nur wenige Mitspieler in der gleichen Quest, dann ging es ab. Bis 7 Uhr fleißig weiter gelesen und gedaddelt ... Ca. 18:30. Ich gehe ins Teamspeak und werde direkt von ALLEN Gildenmitgliedern "erwartet", die Einen spielen einen Pandarenmönch, die anderen questen weiter im Jadewald, jeder vor allem wie er mag. Großartig!

Man quatscht miteinander, spielt sorgsam weiter, ich selbst schmunzle bei der "Erzählung" rund um Sully und den Waschbären, Stück für Stück gehts weiter, um 22:00 aber dann verabschiede ich mich.

Wunderbarer Einstieg in MoP. Da ich alle Questtexte gelesen (oder teilweise nur überflogen) habe, finde ich mich immer zurecht, die Gegner sind nicht wirklich schwer, solange man nicht gegen 10 Mobs kämpft (was aber auch schaffbar war, Metamorphose + dunkle Apotheose sei Dank), aber es ist einfach eine wunderbare Unterhaltung, irgendwie fesselnd.

Bis rund 85% von den 13kk Erfahrung bin ich gekommen, heute gehts also gemütlich auf 86 und dann genauso weiter.

Die Levelzeit ist deutlich länger als in Cataclysm, die Quests selber haben unterschiedlichste Arten, speziell witzig natürlich die kurze Shootereinlage, wenn ein gewisser Lemming-Zwerg einen Berg erklimmen will und man mit einem Snipergewehr ganz viele Gegner onehittet.

Bei den Berufen habe ich mir ja ein Ei gelegt. Charakter Nr. 1 ist Hexer, Lederer + Alchemist. Ergo fällt das Berufeskillen weg, während mein DK-Tank allen Stoff sowie beim anlegengebunden-Items erhält. Kochzutaten gehen in die Bank des Hexers. Da verbleibt nicht wirklich viel. Die Items sind bis auf eine Waffe in einer Quest komplett uninteressant, speziell in dem Bereich ist das leveln allgemein ein wenig merkwürdig, einfach weil man das Gefühl bekommt, das man für quasi nichts levelt, eben weil ja nix hängen bleibt außer die paar Questgold und seelengebundenen Gegenstände beim Händler, der Rest wird ja einfach geparkt, bis Charakter 3 (Druide (Bär/Baum), Bergbau + Kräuterkunde) und Charakter 5 (Schurke, Kürschner) dann dran sind.

Dennoch ist diese ganze Atmosphäre, im Spiel wie auch im Teamspeak einfach spannend und entspannend :-)


----------



## NewRagnar24X (26. September 2012)

bin vollends begeistert von diesem spiel , danke !


----------



## Wolfmania (26. September 2012)

Erstes Fazit nach ca. 5 Stunden Spielzeit (mit nem 85er): schönes Gebiet (Jadewald), schöne Stimmung, aber viel Einheits-Quests (Töte dies, sammel das,...) das ging schon mal besser. Aber bin erst kurz vor 86, da wird bestimmt noch viel kommen. Ich bin ja eh nur gespannt auf 90er PvP, die Hexe ist ja immo so stark, das wird bestimmt ähnlich gut bleiben. Ach ja: keinen Absturz o.ä. gehabt, alles prima. Hut ab Blizz


----------



## Bazdash (26. September 2012)

Habe gestern nach Feierabend noch ein wenig gespielt. Hatte die CD-ROM gleich gekauft und eingeschmissen und wollte installieren und es ging nicht. Ich habe dann herausgefunden, dass man nur den Gamecode eingeben musste und schon war in Pandaria. Ich habe mich dann schon gefragt, wieso es überhaupt 2 CD-ROMS (oder sinds DVD's?) braucht, wenn das ganze ja schon aufm Rechner ist. Egal.

Die Quests waren spannend und abwechslungsreich. Die Belohnungen und Beuten waren jetzt nicht wirklich brauchbar (ausser dem einen Off-Hand-Dolch konnte ich jetzt nichts gebrauchen) aber das ändert sich sicher noch. Es gab zwar viele Leute aber das tat dem Spielspass keinen Abbruch. Da ich nur etwa eineinhalb Stunden gespielt habe habe ich noch nicht soviel Progress gemacht, aber im moment habe ich auf der Arbeit so viel zu tun, dass ich lieber ein wenig früher ins Bett gehe. Ist ja bald WE.


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Ich habe dann herausgefunden, dass man nur den Gamecode eingeben musste und schon war in Pandaria. Ich habe mich dann schon gefragt, wieso es überhaupt 2 CD-ROMS (oder sinds DVD's?) braucht, wenn das ganze ja schon aufm Rechner ist. Egal.



Damit man, wenn man das Spiel eben gerade erst zum aller ersten Mal gekauft hat, nicht komplett downloaden muss, sondern einen Großteil offline installieren kann, und ja, es sind DVDs (sind ja dann doch ein paar Gigabyte an Daten^^)
Leute, das ist doch nicht eure erste Erweiterung? Man musste doch noch nie bei Erweiterungen das was auf der DvD drauf war installieren, wenn man das Spiel zuvor schon hatte (weil JEDER, sogar die Probeversionsspieler, den gesamten Client besitzen, lediglich mit unterschiedlichen Zugangsrechten)


----------



## shadow24 (26. September 2012)

Bazdash schrieb:


> Habe gestern nach Feierabend noch ein wenig gespielt. Hatte die CD-ROM gleich gekauft und eingeschmissen und wollte installieren und es ging nicht. Ich habe dann herausgefunden, dass man nur den Gamecode eingeben musste und schon war in Pandaria. Ich habe mich dann schon gefragt, wieso es überhaupt 2 CD-ROMS (oder sinds DVD's?) braucht, wenn das ganze ja schon aufm Rechner ist. Egal.




jo,hab ich mich auch gefragt...hab auch die erste cd reingehauen nur um dann festzustellen das ich im battlenet ausschliesslich den code eingeben muss...simpel...steht aber auch alles in der installationsanweisung des spiels...hab ich aber auch erst nicht gelesen...naja,selbst schuld...


----------



## Arasouane (26. September 2012)

Hi WoW'ler,

ich bin erst 85.8, musste aber in den gchat ein:"Scheisse is MOP geil!" loswerden.
Der Response war ausschließlich positiv.


* Ich finde die Quests abwechslungsreich
* Ich fands toll, dass ich abseits der Questpfade draufgegangen bin, weil ich in einen 90er Kundschafter reingerannt bin und 10 mops gepullt hab 
* Die Synchronstimme von Anthony Hopkins ist hammer und durch das tlw. Vorlesen baut sich eine tolle Stimmung auf
* Die Brau-Ini ist kindisch witzig und gefällt mir sehr gut (die andere is deppert^^)
* Beim Erzefarmen ist nocheinmal die Detailvielfalt und die das hohe grafische Niveau so richtig zur Geltung gekommen. Saubere Arbeit.
* Musik wie immer Top.
* Community hilft sich bei mop-gedränge. inv kommt immer oder wird angenommen
* gut, dass man nicht fliegen darf


Bisher also alles Top von meiner Seite. Gefällt.

Lg

/e: Vorallem find ich es heftig, was die aus dieser alten Grafikengine rausholen...


----------



## Derulu (26. September 2012)

Threads zum selben Thema zusammengefügt


----------



## Thestixxxx (26. September 2012)

Ich fand es eher ernüchternd alle mein negativen Befürchtungen sind bisher eingetreten, die Pandas finde ich einfach lächerlich, das Chinesengedudel im Hintergrund teilweise grausam das gequeste teils mit netten Ideen aufgepept aber mal wieder eher banal.
Das gekloppe im ersten Senario hat mir auch nicht wirklich gefallen ( teramor)
Ich hätte lieber die Möglichkeit den Charakter mit unterschiedlichen Skills und so auszubauen als diesen Pokemonkram 

Bevor jetzt das geflame losgeht das ist nur mein persönlicher erster Eindruck jeder darf seinen eigenen haben.
ich hab auch noch nicht sehr viel gesehen.
Bin mal gespannt ob Blizz mit dem Ding wieder ne Wurst vom Teller zieht.


----------



## Angrimssohn (26. September 2012)

Durch die Beta habe ich ein Teil gesehen. Aber das Spielgefühl ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Die Quests sind extrem stimmig und es ist verdammt viel Atmosphäre die sich wie ein roter Faden durchzieht. Bin immer noch im Jadewald und habe schon viele Highlights erlebt die für massiv Spass Sorgen. Sei es die Questreihe in der man mit Sully die Schreine untersuchen muss. etc. 
Die vielen Details die mit viel Liebe erstellt worden sind und doch noch mal zeigen wie schön man eine Welt designen kann hat mich fest im Griff. 

Das Entdeckerfieber hat mich erwischt und jede Quest wird mitgenommen und jeder Queststrang genossen. MoP macht alles richtig! 

Auch die Stimmung im Allg. Channel ist recht chillig und man hilft sich.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. September 2012)

Interessante Meinung, thestix mit ganz viel x...

Meine ist anders. Ich bin begeistert von MOP. Viel Hintergrundgeschichte in den Quests, viel Abwechslung beim questen.
Ich habe gestern viel Zeit investiert, ca. 12 Stunden. Bin jetzt auf Level 87,5 - mußte heute wieder arbeiten, kann also nur von der Zeit bisher berichten.

Die Gebiete sind beeindruckend, man wird wunderschön durch alles begleitet, Bossmechaniken super und auch (für Heiler) schon etwas beanspruchend, Instanzen schön designed. Ich habe zwar etwas Beta gespielt durch den Jahrespass, habe aber nicht so viel mir selbst spoilern wollen, darum ist sehr viel für mich absolut neu.

Ich bin zufrieden, heute Abend schau ich mir mal WoW-Pokemon an


----------



## Bazdash (26. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Damit man, wenn man das Spiel eben gerade erst zum aller ersten Mal gekauft hat, nicht komplett downloaden muss, sondern einen Großteil offline installieren kann, und ja, es sind DVDs (sind ja dann doch ein paar Gigabyte an Daten^^)
> Leute, das ist doch nicht eure erste Erweiterung? Man musste doch noch nie bei Erweiterungen das was auf der DvD drauf war installieren, wenn man das Spiel zuvor schon hatte (weil JEDER, sogar die Probeversionsspieler, den gesamten Client besitzen, lediglich mit unterschiedlichen Zugangsrechten)



Ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass ich Cata ab der DVD installieren musste. Naja, auch egal. Spiel läuft und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Kersyl (26. September 2012)

Genial.

Sorry, aber ich bin mit hype reingegangen, und wurde von der schieren Anzahl der Möglichkeiten und der Detaillverliebtheit überwältigt.

Der Jadewald ist ein super Startgebiet, interessante Nebenstories (Romeo und Julia - Geschichte durfte natürlich nicht fehlen) 

Geniale Atmosphäre - die Musik...WOW.
Einfach...WoW. Ha, der Wortwitz war Klasse. 
Apropos Klasse: Der afflihexer macht mehr Spaß denn je, der Dämotankhexer ist genial und den Destro hab ich nicht gespielt.

Die Dungeons...Meh. Zuviel mit Movement gemacht.
Aber das Design: Super! Mehr davon! Vorallem in der Stormstoutbrewery, wo die Mobgruppen sich unterscheiden. Sehr cool!

Szenarien kam ich noch nicht zu, die neuen BG's auch nicht.


Petbattles - siehe zugehöriger Thread.

7-9/10.(Hängt von den Raids/dem kommendem ab.) Geiles Addon blizz!


----------



## Widock (26. September 2012)

Höre ich da erstes MIMIMIMIMI die Dungeons sind zu schwer?
Kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, kaum muss man sich ein wenig bewegen, sagen gleich alle "zu viel Movement".

Die Dungeons sind genau richtig so.


----------



## colt179 (26. September 2012)

Habe gestern nur stratgebiet besucht da ich meinen mönch angefangen habe ,was mir dabei ihn den low level gebieten aufgefallen ist hat mir gar nicht gefallen ,ihn westfal mußte man sich anstellen um einige quest zu machen ,der respawn der mobs dauert eine ewigkeit ,ich finde ja realmübergreifende zonen gut aber das, blizzard bitte schnell ändern ,es kann nicht sein das mir ein 85 char von baelgun oder sonst woher mir meine kräuter wegfarmt wie es gestern häufig vorkamm,das hatte ich nicht erwartet!Ansonsten die mönchsquest sind gut kannte ich aber aus der beta schon!


----------



## Xidish (26. September 2012)

Schiksterminator schrieb:


> Kurz und Knapp: Episch!
> +++


/sign

Das fing schon mit nem reibungslosen Start an.
Kann mich nicht erinnern, daß jemals ein AddOn-Release so reibungslos vonstatten ging.
Ich hatte nur in der Nacht einmal nen Serverrausschmiss.

Einloggen (nur wenige Sekunden) - kein Problem
Spielen - flüssig bei bis zu über 100fps
Spielewelt - sehr interessant gestaltet (wobei ich irgendwie bei dem Startgebiet der Pandaren an Sholozzarbecken denken mußte )
Spielewelt ab 85er  auch sehr interessant designed
Spielerzahlen - nicht zu leer - nicht zu voll.
Musik - "episch"
NPC - interessante Gespräche und Sprachemotes

Was mich ein bischen gestern gestört hat

- 6x das Gleiche im Chat lesen zu müssen - dank Bug (ist aber seit heute behoben)
- die Unfreundlichkeit so mancher Spieler (blöde Antworten auf Hilfsgesuche oder überhaupt auf Suchfragen)
- der Egotrip so mancher Spieler

Alles in allem finde ich MoP bisher sehr gelungen.

Und worüber ich in der Releasenacht so lachen musste ...
Irgendwann muss man im Pandarenstartgebiet ein paar Seeleute von dem "Stachel" retten.
Versucht mal währendessen eine Hechtrolle auszuführen! 

Und was episch ist, was das Startgebiet der Pandaren überhaupt ist (also aus was es besteht) ... 

*edit:*
Habe noch ne Ergänzung, was Berufe angeht.
Da hatte ich eben ein normales Rüstungsteil (vom Lehrer erlernt) herstellen wollen.
Und scheinbar kann das Ergebnis nicht nur in den Attributen variieren.
Nein es kann unterschiedlicher Kategorie ausfallen (also grün, blau +?) 
Habe eben so ein deutlich besseres blaues Teil erhalten.

Viel Spaß Euch noch!

greetz


----------



## Mirmamirmo (26. September 2012)

Hallo, ich sehe es ähnlich wie die meisten hier. Echt gut gelungen das Ding  . 
Gut ich konnte noch nicht Sooo ausgiebig spielen aber das was ich gesehen habe war sehr eindrucksvoll. 
Petkampf macht echt Fun. "Los Pikachu" xD

Naja freu mich auf viel Spaß im Oktober wenn ich mehr zeit hab.


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. September 2012)

Ich finds auch klasse  Der Mönch ist sehr gut gelungen und die neuen Gebiete genau mein Ding 
Endlich kam auch durch die Sequenzen mal ein bisschen mehr Feeling wieder auf
Weiter so !


----------



## Dabears (26. September 2012)

bin immernoch lvl 85...pet battles machen süchtig! xD

hater gonna hate aber ich find Battle Pets einfach klasse!

die anfangsquests im 85er gebiet haben mich jedoch bereits stark überwältigt. hammer inszenierung und 1000x besseres storytelling als "Ihr-Wisst-Schon-Was" 2


----------



## Mirmamirmo (26. September 2012)

Das stimmt. Wie gesagt noch nicht so ausgiebig spielen können. 
Und nun kämpfen in mir zwei spiele die gespielt werden wollen. Beide sind geil
Naja macht mir persönlich etwas Vorfreude auf die dunkle und kalte Jahreszeit.


----------



## Braamséry (26. September 2012)

Meine ersten Eindrücke sind so:

Graphisch sieht das Ganze sehr gut aus. Der asiatisch anmutende Teil ist gut gestaltet und wirkt auch gut im Zusammenhang mit den Pandaren.
Die kleinen Spielereien ala Pet-Battle sprech ich nicht weiter an, weil ich kein Fan davon bin. Es gibt viele die es mögen und als Zeitvertreibt vielleicht auch icht schlecht.
Aber das was das Spiel ausmacht gefäll mir gar nicht. Hier lege ich auch viel mehr Wert drauf, schließlich bezahl ich sogar. Deshalb hier einige Punkte:

1. Leveln:
Ich bin hier maßlos enttäuscht. Die Quest sind nur gering abwechslungsreich. Meistens gehts um "sammel X", "töte y" oder "spreche mit z". Und die Quests die nicht in den Rahmen fallen waren zum Teil nur nervend (ich erinner mich hier an die Quest wo man einen Pandaren in sein Dort "kicken" muss und dabei jeden Kick von einem Mob angegriffen wird, tut mir leid, aber das nervte einfach nur).
Die Schwierigkeit der Qs ist auch mehr als einfach gehalten. Selbst mit mehreren Mobs am Hintern verliert man bei normaler Spielweise kaum HP. ´Dazu kommen die Rar-Mobs von denen man mehr erwarten dürfte als ein "ich zerge dich jetzt in x-Minuten tot". Selbst solche Mobs machen nichts. Man haut die langsam aber sicher K.O. Schwierig ist anders.
Eine weitere Sache: Die Zeit.
Klar, wenn das leveln zu lange dauert ist es mitunter nervig. Aber wenn ich mir angucke wie schnell man heute auf 90 levelt ohne Aufwand denke ich mir auch, dass ich dafür kein Geld bezahlen würde wenn ich die Wahl hätte. Mal ein simpler Vergleich: Zu Wotlk brauchte ich 2 Wochen um von 70-80 zu spiele bei humanen Zeiten. Jetzt waren es 2 Tage bei humanen Zeiten von 85-90. (Human schließt Arbeit mit ein!)

2. Instanzen:
Als ich in Instanzen war dachte ich mir manchmal: "Ist das jetzt eine Instanz oder der Weg zwischen zwei gebieten?"
Das was ich vom Ende Cata kenne mit "durch die neuen Heros rennen" kenne ich jetzt sowohl von den normalen als auch den heroischen instanten. An Peinlichkeit im Schwierigkeitsgrad ist das echt nichtmehr zu überbieten.
CC? Braucht man nicht. Pull Gruppe für Gruppe? Lieber Bomben. Beim Boss ein bisschen anstrengen? Warum wenn Autohit ausreichen würde und der Heiler nur nah am Tiefschlaf ist.
Ich habe Cata nicht ganz gespielt und habe nur noch gehört, dass ich den guten Teil verpasst habe. Da dachte ich, dass die MoP wieder besser anfangen würde, aber naja.

3. Gold:
Man baut ein AH ein in dem seltene Gegenstände zu extremen Preisen vertickt werden. Aber wofür wenn das Gold das man in WoW allgemein bekommt, nicht gesenkt wurde. Warum senkt man nicht bei allem das was man bekommt um 50%? Dann bringt das Ganze was. Jetzt ist es nur ein "Ich hab soviel Gold und kann es jetzt zeigen" statt einer sinnvollen Einführung. Ein paar tausend Gold beim leveln ist nämlich definitiv nicht normal. Man sollte für Sachen wie Fliegen in der neuen Welt zumindest etwas tun müssen wenn man das Geld nicht aus Cata mitnimmt/nehmen kann.
3.1. Drop Gegenstände:
Ich habe mit meinem Char sovieloe grüne Gegenstände bekommen, dass ich nach einiger Zeit wohl genug für meinen Twink zum Pushen von VZ auf min. 575 haben werde. Je nachdem wieviel Mats man braucht auch mehr.
Wenn man das alles verkaufen würde, gäbde das wieder sehr viel Gold. Wer es also braucht kann sich das schon viel mit finanzieren.

Das sind mal ein paar Punte die mir spontan einfallen.
Ich habe sie jetzt in extrem vereinfachter Form geschrieben, weil ich sonst wieder einen Roman geschrieben hätte. Nur um zu zeigen was ich meine, reicht es so aber aus.
Und bevor jetzt jmd kommt und fragt: Ja, das ist alles genau so wie ich es schreibe. Das Niveau, wenn das Raiden ebenso lasch ausfällt, ist direkt mit Beginn von MoP auf dem absoluten WoW-Tiefpunkt und führt die DS-Ära fort. Aber da will ich jetzt nicht zuviel reininterpretieren, weil ich a) nicht auf den Beta-Servern war um Raids zu testen und b) auch wenn sich einiges sehr gut anhört, Blizzard einem doch oft in die Suppe spuckt.

MfG


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Meisterin Cheng auf dem Gipfel der Ruhe ist irgendwie sehr .. erm ... maskulin .. *g*


----------



## Super PePe (26. September 2012)

Gesamt: gut
Landschaft: gut
Musik: sehr gut
Schwierigkeit: ausreichend
Tiefe/Story: sehr gut
Führung: ausreichend (scheinbare Auswahl)
Unterhaltung/Events: sehr gut
Mitspieler: episch unfähig

Grob gesagt eine gelungene Mischung aus Klassik/BC mit der Schwierigkeit von Lutschking (heroische Dinge ausgeschlossen) und einem Reload gekupferter Dinge der Konkurrenz. Das Addon ist erwartet sein Geld wert; wer dachte Blizzard erfand das Rad neu wird mit seinen Erwartungen baden gehen.


----------



## Shaxul (27. September 2012)

Bisher habe ich mir anschauen können:

Das Pandaren-Startgebiet - Wunderschön, stimmungsvoll, ist gut gelungen!
Jadewald & Tal der vier Winde - ebenfalls schönes Leveldesign, aber der Quest-Spassfaktor ist nicht viel anders als in früheren Addons.
Die ersten beiden Instanzen - Leider viel zu kurz und zu einfach, Bossfights nicht der Rede wert. Da hätte ich mir mehr erhofft!
Haustierkampf - Großartig, was für ein Spass! Das ist richtig gut durchdacht und umgesetzt worden. Bitte noch viel mehr neue Haustiere!!!


----------



## Saji (27. September 2012)

Dabears schrieb:


> 1000x besseres storytelling als "Ihr-Wisst-Schon-Was" 2



Hey, ich sehe wieder mal einen Vergleich hinken! *winkt dem Vergleich zu*

Du vergleichst das Storytelling eines Addons mit dem eines ganzen Spiels. Bitte vergleiche das Storytelling beider Spiele und stelle fest das es sich auf beiden Seiten nicht viel nimmt, meiner Einschätzung nach liegt gesamt betrachtet GW2 etwas weiter vorn (persönlicher Geschmack mag unterschiedlich sein). Was bei WoW auffällt ist die Unterschiedlichkeit des Tellings, was von Addon zu Addon teils gravierend variiert.

Trotzdem: SO VIEL Spaß hatte ich bisher schon lange nicht mehr in WoW. Dabei spiele ich gerade nur meinen Pandaren Mönch hoch und, Anglizismus kommt, kung-fu-fighte mich durch die alten Gebiete. Ich bin schon gespannt wie es auf Pandaria so ist. Das Startgebiet der Pandaren ist wirklich genial geworden und der Mönch ist, wenn ich es so sagen, die geilste Erfindung nach der Schokolade und Red Bull. Kann es kaum erwarten Fliegen zu lernen um auf meiner Zenwolke durch die Luft zu fliegen.


----------



## imbaaapala (27. September 2012)

Ich verfasse jetzt eine Wall of text, ohne alle anderen gelesen zu haben, also kann es sein, dass ich mich wiederhole:

MO, 23:59 Mitternachtsverkauf. Geiles Tshirt, geiles Poster und 5 Euro Rabatt abgesahnt. Super! Nach Hause, ohne die Erwartung spielen zu können (Login-Server..). Um Viertel vor Eins kam ich dann rein. ALLES in Pandaria war buggy. Chat war kaputt, Quests gingen nicht richtig, es war Chaos. Aber lustig. Die Quests gefielen mir, waren aber Standardkost. Dann die erste Begegnung mit den Pandaran und ich sagte nur "wow" richtig gut gelungen und das, obwohl ich wohl einer der größten Kritiker war. Mir gefallen alle Gebiete richtig, richtig gut. Der Questflow ist super, mir kam NIE!!! Langeweile auf und es ist alles wirklich nur hübsch. Außerdem gefällt mir der Konflikt und die gesamte Hintergrundgeschichte jeglicher Fraktionen und Völker. Und nochmals, ich war der größte MoP-Kritiker doch Blizz hat mich überzeugt.

Aber erst mal noch negatives:
Spawnrate zu hoch. Die wurde aber sicherlich flexibel eingestellt, und somit war sie zu Anfang sehr hoch, so dass sie jetzt nach dem ersten Ansturm ein normales Niveau erreicht hat.
Berufe zu schnell auf Maxskill. Ich hatte auf 87 BB und Juwe auf max nur so nebenbei beim leveln. Das darf nicht sein!
Inis zu einfach. Nonhc so durchgegangen ohne Guide, ohne nichts. Einfach immer nur ausn AOE raus... LAME! Und HC soll ja genau so einfach sein nach Anlündigung von Blizz (Unter Cata Niveau.. -.-)

Jetzt weiter im Lob:
Mir gefällt die Haupstadt gut, also quasi das neue Dala. Es hat Stil, man findet alles was man braucht und man fühlt sich wohl. Klar die jeweils gegnerische fraktion fehlt, nicht so wie in Shatt oder Dala, aber okay.
Es gibt soooo viele Dailys! Find ich richtig gut, da kommt viel Geld bei rum und man hat eine Beschäftigung, außerdem kann man sich so richtig geile Sachen erarbeiten. 
Also für mich ist es perfekt, Gear, Mounts, Gimmicks.. Cool!
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Pandaria richtig hübsch finde? Ja? JA!

Also, jetzt dürfen die HCs nur nicht zu lame sein, die Raids anspruchsvoll und lustig und die Motivation nicht abflauen. Ich werde mich an die Daylis setzen, mich auf HC equippen und die restlichen Gebiete erkunden bzw. fertigquesten.

Fazit: Richtig genial Blizz! An ein BC kommst du zwar nicht ran (Niveau war einfach richtig geil, die Scherbenwelt nach der Classic-Welt einfach genial). Aber im Gegensatz zu WOTLK macht questen Spaß und die negativen Sachen von Cata hast du (bis jetzt) abgeschaltet. Ich bin wieder mit Begeisterung bei WoW und warte jetzt nur noch, dass meine Mitspieler nachziehen (erster in der Gilde auf Lvl 90 -.-)


Kurze Info zu mir:
Bin nach 38 Std. Lvl 90, ja das ist schnell, aber denke dennoch, dass ich genug gesehen hab und auch intensiv genug.


----------



## Tinkerballa (27. September 2012)

mein eindruck bisher: questgebiete sind schön geworden, quests sind nicht so toll von der abwechslung her ( aber man kann ja schlecht bei der menge an quests hunderte unterschiedliche erwarten. das darf man ruhig mal objektiv sehen!)

da ich in einer progressgilde bin, konnte ich bisher leider nur mit hohem tempo durch die gebiete rushen und inis abfarmen (blöder konkurrenzdruck -.-). sehr schade eigentlich wenn man sich die länder so anschaut. aber dafür les ich null questtexte und versuch so wenig wie möglich von der story zu erfahren. zeit für pet-battle und sonstiges (sicher sehr spaßiges) zeugs hatte ich noch nicht. kommt aber nächste woche dran, wenn der nhc content durch ist im ersten raid. DANN lass ich mir aber richtig zeit, das alles zu probieren. und ich freu mich drauf!

fazit: ein wunderschönes addon, auch wenn ich nur weniges gesehen hab bisher. sobald die zeit da ist, werd ich mir mit nem panda mönch so richtig zeit lassen im startgebiet und den mop gebieten!
danke blizz für die entschuldigung für cata 

Edit: wow! nur so wenige leute hier, denen es nicht gefällt. und schon garkeine hater!!! das sollte so einiges aussagen^^


----------



## imbaaapala (27. September 2012)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> da ich in einer progressgilde bin, konnte ich bisher leider nur mit hohem tempo durch die gebiete rushen und inis abfarmen (blöder konkurrenzdruck -.-)



Sei Froh! Das fehlt mir zur Zeit,.. eine leistungs und progressorientierte Gilde..


----------



## Raijka (27. September 2012)

Als Pandaria Skeptiker der ich bin, oder besser war, muss ich sagen gefällt mir einstweilen recht gut endlich wieder schöne Gebiete und viele wirklich viele Quests (Omg), aber gut so lernt man wenigstens die Welt kennen^^

Fazit derweilen Gefällt mir wirklich gut und ich lasse mir zum ersten mal wirklich Zeit kein rushen auf 90 und Inis und Raids bis zum Abwinken nein nein diesmal nicht. Ich habe sogar diese Haustierkämpfe versucht und die sind eigendlich sogar witzig ich kann euch nur warnen vor SW treibt sich ein Rehkitz rum der reinste Killer mein Mini Ragnaros hatte keine Chance und sein Freund der Hase ist um nichts besser mein KT der kleine war gegen den Hasen ein Opfer^^

Fazit ich habe Spaß mit der neuen Erweiterung zumindest zur Zeit wie es dann mal mit 90 aussieht darüber reden wir später


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2012)

19:00 - 22:00, gestern

Und weiter gings. Erstmal weitergequestet, irgendwann dann in 2 Instanzen gestartet. 

Das Tiankloster fand ich super. Ein bisschen Training hier, eine missverstandene Quest da. Massenkampf. Ich habe erwartet, eine Masse von Gegner umzunieten und 2 Minuten richtig Vollgas gegeben. Nur um dann zu hören, das man nur 2 Minuten überleben musste. Na toll ... gefühlt 200 Gegner umsonst zermalmt, als Dämohexer hat man ja etwas AoE-Power^^

Zurück am Schlangen...schrein? (Mitte der Karte) dann in eine Bibliothek, Motten töten, Würmer zerstampfen ... Bei 11/12 per AoE getöteten Würmen ("hmm, das ist aber schwierig"), wurde mir dann erklärt, das man einfach rechtsklicken kann, um draufzuspringen. NA SUPER! Hatte mich zwischenzeitig gefragt, wie die anderen das hinbekommen, weil der Kampf gegen 8 Mobs gleichzeitig ja doch ein paar Sekunden dauert ...

Auf in die Instanzen.

Jade ... Schlangen ... Schrein? Ich kann die Namen doch noch nicht :-) Ja, ich hatte Panik, gerade weil der Random Tank immer nur vorstürmte, während ich absolut keine Ahnung hatte, was ich tun muss. Hab immer nur gehört: Bewegung ist wichtiger als alles andere. Gut, bissl rumhüpfen, Adds töten, Boss töten, alles nicht wirklich schwer, nach 20 Minuten war die Instanz schon leer.

Dann die Brauerei. In diesem "Diskosaal" beim ersten Boss pullt der Tank 1 Gruppe, danach noch eine Gruppe. Plötzlich rennen mehrere Gruppen raus, ich frag im TS, wo der Tank hinwill, weil ich dachte, der würde vor zu vielen Gruppen weglaufen wollen. Ich renne aus dem Raum, hinter den Mobs her, ein Gildenkollege hat meine Reaktion gehört, glaubt ebenfalls, das der Tank wegläuft ... Die Tür geht zu, der Bosskampf beginnt, wir 2 DDs sind nicht da. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt die Reaktion "Schaden??" ja, wir sind da ... aber können halt nicht mitkämpfen. Er hatte nur unsere Priesterin als DD da, der gerade auffällt, das sie immer noch auf Diszi geskillt ist 
Nach dem Boss verlässt der Tank wütend die Gruppe. Ich (Dämo-Hexer mit dunkler Apotheose^^) soll tanken. Gut ... Bedrohliche Präsenz bei der Wache an, Apotheose an und los geht die Dämonenjagd. Natürlich keine Trashmobs, nur der lange Gang mit Hopfen-Mobs bis zum nächsten Boss. Die Aggro vom Boss kann ich mit über 300% locker halten, jedoch nehme ich durch die Masse der Mobs recht viel Schaden zwischendurch und kann diese natürlich nicht so gut tanken ... Unsere Heilerin geht hoch auf 11k HPS, was ich aber heutzutage immer noch recht vertretbar finde. 
Beim Bosskampf tritt der neue Tank der Gruppe bei, kann aber noch nicht "rein" und wartet auf unser Signal. Ab da läuft dann wieder alles flüssig runter, völlig ohne Probleme.

Und dann wars auch schon wieder 22 Uhr. Mittlerweile Stufe 86,4.

In Sachen Instanzen ... naja, kann schon verstehen, das manchjemand nicht so viel Spaß in den Instanzen hat, da man teilweise mehr laufen muss, als man kämpfen kann. Von der Schwierigkeít waren die beiden Instanzen jetzt nicht sooooo schwer  Grund für einen Nerf sehe ich da eigentlich nirgends.

Von den Erlebnissen her finde ich MoP immer noch so richtig schön "episch", auch wenn sich langsam der Verdacht leicht einsteigt, das es insgesamt doch alles einen Ticken zu einfach ist. Wirkliche Gefahr gibt es, aber eher durch Quests mit hoher Mobfrequentierung. Wenn sich der 5. Mob hinzugesellt (den man nicht mit einberechnet hat, also nicht wissentlich gepullt hat), dann können die Trefferpunkte schon weiter runtersenken.

Andererseits muss ich jedoch auch sagen, das ich aufgrund meines DS hc Equippes nur wenig Items finde, die überhaupt mithalten können, sodass ich von vornherein schon stärker als gedacht bin (nehme mal an, die Mobstärke ist auf Itemlevel ca. 320 (für neue 85er) designed) und eben vom Gameplay sogar aufs tanken vorbereitet bin. Mit Gebrechen könnte mir das leveln wohl schwerer fallen^^
Derzeit überlege ich deshalb, mein komplettes Equipment auszutauschen. Werde es wahrscheinlich schlussendlich nicht machen, weils wie bei Erbstücken ja/nein eine unnötige Selbstbeschneidung ist, aber wirklich durch bin ich in dieser Überlegung noch nicht.

Die 35 Euro für MoP haben sich zumindest bereits jetzt armotisiert. Es ist ziemlich genau das, was ich wollte.

Ein bisschen Leid tun mir einige Bekannte, die bereits jetzt an der Erweiterung zweifeln. Auf questen keine wirkliche Lust, weil man ja mit 85 endlich damit fertig war, in Instanzen ist es nicht schwer, aber man muss sich ständig irgendwie bewegen.
Den zweiten Satz sollte ich da vielleicht nochmal genauer definieren. So ein Mönch ist zwar schön und gut zu besitzen, man hat auch 5-7 Charaktere schon auf 85 gebracht, dennoch findet es nicht jeder schön, das alle 85er Charaktere noch so viel neu machen müssen.

Auch bei mir macht sich aufgrund der längeren Levelzeit langsam etwas Unmut breit, weil das benötigte Arbeitspensum doch recht groß ist.

1. Hexer muss hoch, weil er der Main ist, Lederer, Alchemist
2. DK muss hoch, er ist unser Maintank der Gilde, außerdem Schneider für meinen Hexer und Verzauberer
3. Druide muss hoch, er ist Tank + Heiler, vor allem jedoch Bergbauer + Kräuterkundler, hier muss also vorwiegend für die Alchemie gelevelt werden.
4. Magier, Juwelenschleifer + Inschriftenkunde. Wichtig ist hier natürlich die Selbstversorgerei durch Edelsteine
5. Schurke, Kürschner

... und der Hexer ist erst 86,4


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Fazit derweilen Gefällt mir wirklich gut und ich lasse mir zum ersten mal wirklich Zeit kein rushen auf 90 und Inis und Raids bis zum Abwinken nein nein diesmal nicht. Ich habe sogar diese Haustierkämpfe versucht und die sind eigendlich sogar witzig ich kann euch nur warnen vor SW treibt sich ein Rehkitz rum der reinste Killer mein Mini Ragnaros hatte keine Chance und sein Freund der Hase ist um nichts besser mein KT der kleine war gegen den Hasen ein Opfer^^




jo,ich entdecke gerade wieder die langsamkeit neu...nachdem ich bei den allerersten quests mit gruppe durch die hafengegend gerusht bin ohne viel von story und gegend mitzubekommen,habe ich mich ab jadeperlensee alleine durchgeschlagen...und es war gut so...seh zwar die 87er schon an mir vorbeihuschen,aber wayne...ich hab mit meinem tempo viel spass.udn nachdem ich am ersten tag richtig viel zeit zum zocken und den anreiz auf stufe 86 hatte,habe ich gestern wirklich gemütlich die restquests im ersten teil von pandaria gemacht udn bin zum abschluss ins tal der vier winde gelangt...scheint so als ob ich laaaaange brauchen werde um 90 zu werden.glaub kaum das ich das innerhalb von zwei wochen schaffen werde,zumal von 86 auf 87 schon 15 mio punkte erreicht werden müssen...
das mit den haustierkämpfen hört sich witzig an...weiss gar nicht wie das funktioniert.muss ich mir irgendwo mal anschauen...hehe,das killer-reh von sw))...das muss ich sehen...und sein gladi-kumpel der hase))))...sehr geil...


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Ein MMO anhand eines einzigen Zocker-Abends zu bewerten ist zwar eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich, aber ein Ersteindruck kann ja nicht schaden:

Ich bin nach langem Zaudern gestern doch schwach geworden und habe auf MoP erweitert. Gründe waren zum einen der positive Ersteindruck des Petbattle-Systems (und die Questreihen werden ja erst durch MoP aktiviert), zum anderen liest man immer häufiger dass viele Spieler schon wieder gelangweilt aus Guild Wars 2 abziehen, diese Alternative ist also scheinbar auch nicht das Wahre. Patch 1.0.5 in D3 lässt noch auf sich warten, also geben wir dem Platzhirsch trotz zunehmender Skepsis nochmal eine Chance, die ganzen Aussagen hier klingen ja sehr gut. Aufwerten von Cata auf MoP ist ja digital auch so einfach und bequem wie nie zuvor, zumal das Upgrade sofort greift (war schon erschrocken, als auf der Webseite eine Bearbeitungszeit bis zu 72 Stunden angegeben wurde). Und bereits direkt zum Einstieg merkt man einfach, dass sich Blizzard endlich wieder Mühe gegeben hat. Die Möglichkeiten wirken fast erschlagend, was soll man nun als erstes tun? Einen 85er auf Maximum bringen? Berufe gleich nachziehen? Mönch twinken? Oder doch erstmal Petbattle weiter verfolgen und ausbauen? Die nächsten Wochen (Monate) dürften gesichert sein, auch ohne Raidambitionen. Genau das was ich mir erhofft hatte. Schön.

Wir lassen uns alle Zeit der Welt. Gestern abend grad mal 7,6 von 13 Millionen EP zu Stufe 86 gemacht, aber wen juckts? Ich will nicht mehr raiden, das Endgame kann mich vorerst kreuzweise, die Hetzerei zu Cata-Beginn steckt mir jetzt noch in den Knochen. Ab sofort wird mit angezogener Handbremse gespielt... und ich liebe es! Was ich nicht liebe ist der Rush, der unglaublicherweise schon wieder in den Instanzen vorherrscht. Gestern je einmal Tempel der Jadeschlange und die Brauerei besucht und wenn mich wer fragt wie es dort drin ist - ich könnt es kaum sagen, weil der Rest vom Fest wieder mal vornewegrauschte als gäb es kein Morgen mehr! VERDAMMT LEUTE, WAS IST MIT EUCH LOS?! Das gottverfluchte Addon ist 2 Tage alt und es wird schon wieder gehetzt als wäre der Satan hinterher. Nervig.

Natürlich gibt es vor allem eins: Mehr vom gleichen. Aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt schlimm, von einem Dragon Age-Addon erwarte ich auch keine Änderung zu Call of Duty. Also abends mit der Frau beratschlagt und auf ihren Wunsch gemeinsam begonnen, einen unserer 85er in die neuen Gebiete zu bringen. Der Anblick ist wunderschön, die merklich in die Jahre gekommene und lang nicht mehr zeitgemäße Engine zeigt nochmal, dass auch sie zu recht hübschen Bildern imstande ist - wen interessiert schon Guild Wars 2 mit seiner zwar überragenden, aber in Bezug auf asiatische MMOs auch austauschbaren Optik?! Die Quests sind halt das Übliche, töte dies und bring das, aber mehr hab ich auch nicht erwartet und darum stört mich das nicht. Wir sind zeitbedingt gerade erst im Jadewald angekommen, aber eines kann man sagen: wunderschön. Wer jetzt noch über das asiatische Flair unkt möge in seine Höhle zurückkriechen und da verwesen, es ist alles sehr gut umgesetzt ohne aufdringlich zu wirken. Die Scherbenwelt im ach so gefeierten BC wirkt im Vergleich deutlich befremdlicher.

Mein Jäger - als neuer Main kommt ihm die Ehre des ersten 90ers zuteil - freut sich auch bereits über einen neuen Begleiter, denn der Tiger im Jadewald - Kung Din, neuerdings in meinen Diensten ShirKhan - ist trotz dass er ein Questgegner ist zähmbar (Tipp: Eisfalle ist ein MUSS, sonst klappt es nicht)! Und gerade an ihm sieht man die nochmalige Verfeinerung der Texturen, ihn trennen optisch Welten zu meiner bisherigen Katze aus Winterquell und auch zu meinen geliebten Loque'nahak.

Berufe habe ich auch bereits angefangen hochzuziehen. Der Jäger ist KK/ Alchi und das sind ja gut skillbare Berufe. Nebenbei gleich noch Erste Hilfe, da ja genug Stoff droppt. Eines fällt vorab auf - die Kanalisierungsdauer beim herstellen wurde verkürzt. Man kommt sich beim Verbände herstellen vor als würde man die Kochmütze tragen welche ja den Kochvorgang deutlich verkürzt... sehr angenehm. Alchemie wurde ja verändert, es gibt nur noch 2 Rezepte zu Anfang, der Rest procct beim anwenden ebendieser Einstiegsrezepte. Eine tolle Änderung! Zwar an sich Augenwischerei, da neue Rezepte fast schon ein wenig zu schnell proccen, aber dennoch wesentlich mehr Spannung dabei als wenn man dröge alles grad Freigeschaltete beim Lehrer runterklickt. Das Questitem für den neuen Alchistein ist auch schon gedroppt (Procc auf über 4.000 Beweglichkeit - wo soll das hinführen o.O), jetzt nur noch KK auf 550 damit ich Goldlotus pflücken kann.

Gegen 22:30 Uhr siegte dann schließlich die Vernunft und wir machten schweren Herzens aus um schlafen zu gehen, den unerbittlichen 6 Uhr-Wecker im Hinterkopf. Zum ersten Mal seit vielen Monaten ist jedoch wieder das Gefühl zurückgekehrt, die ganze Nacht zocken zu können und trotzdem immer was Interessantes zu erleben. Dass das nochmal wiederkommt hätte ich nach der elends langen Flaute in Cata schon gar nicht mehr zu hoffen gewagt. Toller Start, die nächste Zeit dürfte mit guter Unterhaltung nicht geizen. Da haben es die Misthunde aus Irvine tatsächlich nochmal geschafft, einen zunehmend kritischen Zocker wieder zu mobilisieren... verdammt.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. September 2012)

Ich levele zur Zeit einen Pandaren Braumeister hoch. 
Habe also von den neuen Gebieten ausser Pandaria, welches sehr schön farbenfroh und abwechslungsreich gestaltet ist, noch nichts gesehen.
Vor dem Addon habe ich noch auf einem anderen Server mal auf Allianzseite einen HM und Schamanen gelevelt, sehr interessant, da ich seit langem nicht mehr in Scholo oder Strath unterwegs war und sich doch einiges geändert hat.
Habe 10 85er Chars, die ich auch nach und nach hochleveln werde, da ich aber nicht mehr Progress orientiert raide, lasse ich mir Zeit.
LFR und Co laufen ja nicht weg.
War vorgestern einmal mit Druidentank im Tempel der Jadeschlange. Fand es nicht sonderlich schwer, es wurde gefragt, ob jemand es schon kennt.
Bis auf einen kannte die Instanz niemand, es kamen aber auch keine Infos von demjenigen.
Brauchte man aber auch nicht, einfach alles wegbomben, Bosse klatschen und nach einigen Minuten war man durch.
Morgen abend werde ich mal mit einem der 85er Chars anfangen, die neuen Gebiete durchzuquesten.
Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit dem Addon.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. September 2012)

Mein persönliches Highlight bisher: Die Luke-Skywalker-Ausbildung im Tal der Vier Winde.


----------



## Anna&#33; (27. September 2012)

Also ich finde Blizzard hat mal wieder alles top designed, die Quests machen Spaß die 5er Instanzen sind toll, wirklich gut gelungen


----------



## Rygel (27. September 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> fazit:ich bin weder enttäuscht noch sehr euphorisch...überrascht würde ich eher sagen,also angefangen mit der niedrigen gegnerstufe(ich mein in allen addons waren die gegner doch meist höherstufig,oder?),die selbst nach stufenaufstieg mit sehr sehr vielen quests und neuen gebieten nur level 85 besitzen,bis hin zu den durchaus witzigen und einfallsreichen quests...zumindest freu ich mich heute abend wieder weiter zu zocken....
> 
> was meint ihr?was sind eure ersten eindrücke????


geht mir ähnlich. ich finde die grafik und das setting sehr gelungen, allerdings ist mir das startgebiet zu überlaufen und der schnelle RS nervt mich tierisch. (bei rohstoffen schön, bei mobs einfach nur ätzend!). habe mich bisher erstmal mit berufen und dem petbattle befasst. beides ein schöner zeitvertreib bis die erste karte ein wenig leerer geworden ist. instanzen oder szenarien habe ich leider noch nicht spielen können (IL zu low). den mönch habe ich bis level 3 gespielt, also noch kaum aussagekräftig. fazit: schön, dass man sich mittlerweile mit so vielen dingen im spiel befassen kann. ich lasse es diesmal ganz ruhig angehen mit der questerei, levelei und twinkerei.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. September 2012)

Mönch bis Level 11 und nach OG gebracht, leider ist bei mir jetzt die Luft schon etwas draussen und ich werd meine kleine Pandarin wohl wieder etwas zur Seite legen.

Mit meinem Main hab ich mich bis gestern ausschliesslich mit Pet Battle befasst.
Ich bin zwar zu alt für die Pokemon Generation und hab das nicht so mitbekommen, aber die Pet Battles machen echt süchtig!
Bin am sammeln wie ein wahnsinniger und solange ich nicht die rare blaue Version eines Pets gefangen habe, fange ich dasselbe immer wieder. 
(weiss einer zufällig grad, ob das die höchste Qualitätsstufe ist oder gibts noch Violette epische Pets? Oder sogar Legendäre?)

Gestern noch rasch Startgebiet angespielt.
Wird zwar für mich eher mühsam weil ich zwar Erfolge sammle, aber nicht gerne Levle (ja, beisst sich mit den Level und Questerfolgen ;P)

Aber geht gut voran und ich freu mich auf die Inis und die neuen BGs.
Es war an der Zeit, dass MoP rauskommt! Ich bin jedenfalls happy!


----------



## Jarbur (27. September 2012)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Meine ersten Eindrücke sind so:
> 
> 
> 1. Leveln:
> ...



Wenn ich das lese denke ich vielleicht an Cataclysm aber nicht an MoP. Mit welchem Char denn das du kaum HP verlierst? Pala? Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr so oft an den Quests gestorben wegen Respawn was ich nun aber noch so schlimm finde. Das gleich gilt für die Rar-Mobs, die sind teilweise schön knackig schwer wenn man die alleine macht. 
2 Tage auf Level 90 ohne Powerleveling mit Arbeit? Sorry das ich Dir das nicht abnehme, ich zock jetzt seit Release genüsslich 12-15 Std am Tag/Nacht (nein ich bin nicht Arbeitslos, aber meine Nachtschicht auf Arbeit bei der ich zocken kann machts möglich) und hab es bisher nur auf Level 88 geschafft. Könnte nur kaum Inis gehen da es von Arbeit aus schlecht geht, also nur vom questen schafft man es nicht an 2 Abenden, in der Gilde sind die meisten noch bei 86-87, wenn überhaupt. 
Rechne ich das um wenn ich nur abends nach der Arbeit 3-4 Stunden zocken kann komme ich auch auf 2 Wochen bis der man auf Level 90 ist.


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2012)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese denke ich vielleicht an Cataclysm aber nicht an MoP. Mit welchem Char denn das du kaum HP verlierst? Pala? Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr so oft an den Quests gestorben wegen Respawn was ich nun aber noch so schlimm finde.




also ich habe auch schon oft einen grossen respawn erlebt und einmal fast diese ganze festung im jadewald gegen mich gehabt,aber selbst da bin ich kaum in bedrängnis geraten...ja,ich spiele ein pala,aber ein retri,kein heiler...udn das ist der selbe pala mit dem ich in cata gegen 2(!) gegner gleichzeitig unter wasser am anfang mehrfach gestorben bin...wie vorsichtig bin ich da umhergeschwommen um ja nicht einen zweiten gegner anzuziehen...aber die waren ne stufe höher als ich und haben richtig reingehauen...die gegner in mop sind nun wirklich einfach.udn da kämpf ich locker gegen 4-5 gleichzeitig...

mag sein das das noch schwerer wird,aber bis zu meinem jetzigen level:86,5 bin ich noch nicht einmal gestorben...


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. September 2012)

shadow24, als Retri kannste auch ohne weiteres den Heiler-Segen anmachen, hast Heilfähigkeiten ohne Ende. Es gibt Klassen, die sind schwerer spielbar.


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> shadow24, als Retri kannste auch ohne weiteres den Heiler-Segen anmachen, hast Heilfähigkeiten ohne Ende. Es gibt Klassen, die sind schwerer spielbar.



klar kann ich mich selbst heilen,aber mal ehrlich,wer kann sich mittlerweile während des kampfes nicht heilen?udn wie schon geschrieben vergleich ich mop mit cata vom schwierigkeitsgrad.udn da bin ich bei cata gegen zwei gegner nicht angekommen,während ich hier bei mop auch mehr als 5 ohne probleme überstehe...versteh mich nicht falsch.ich finde das nicht schlimm,aber wehr mich gegen die äusserungen als pala ist das immer locker...in cata war das alles andere als einfach.jetzt freu ich mich darüber das ich mal mehrere gegener ohne viel aufwand niederstrecke


----------



## Mijelikki (27. September 2012)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese denke ich vielleicht an Cataclysm aber nicht an MoP. Mit welchem Char denn das du kaum HP verlierst? Pala? Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr so oft an den Quests gestorben wegen Respawn was ich nun aber noch so schlimm finde.



als shadow durchaus möglich. ich habe es selbst kaum glauben können als -zig mobs 'nen respawn hatten und ichs gut 15 min überlebt habe bevor ich endlich ins Gras biss. 

Ich glaub das hängt a bissl von der Klasse ab, bei meinen anderen Chars bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie es da aussieht zumal meine Jägerin in der Beta wirklich sehr häufig das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. September 2012)

Als Tankpala renn ich auch aufm Mount rum und kämpfe erst, wenn ich genug Mobs an der Backe habe... 
Und eng geworden ists auch nie annähernd...

Merkwürdigerweise sind die Allys seltsam zahm.
Reiten einfach vorbei, während ich mit 10+ Mobs beschäftigt bin


----------



## Fremder123 (27. September 2012)

Also open world war auch Cata kein Problem - grad als Retri.  War auch der erste Char den ich damals hochgelevelt hab und die einzige halbwegs fordernde Stelle war im Schattenhochland, wo man den Zwerg durch die Gasse geleiten muss. Da hab ich mich dumm angestellt und bin gestorben. Geht aber auch ohne, wenn man es richtig anstellt. Ich seh da jetzt keinen Unterschied, im Gegenteil. Bei der Masse an Gegnern im Startbereich pullt man gern mal mehr, als einem lieb ist. Auch dadurch stirbt man nicht, aber wie gesagt - schwieriger war es in den Cata-Startgebieten auch nicht. Rein persönliche Erfahrung natürlich.

Aber im offiziellen Form fängt genau diese Diskussion auch schon an und ich fress einen Besen, wenn die 2 Jahre andauernden Beschwerden über das Addon in ein paar Wochen nicht vergessen sind und alle mit dem Argument "Aber das und das war in Cata ja viel besser gelöst" auf MoP eindreschen. Wie in all den Addons zuvor. BC war Mist, Classic toll. WotLK war Mist, BC unerreicht. Cata war Mist, WotLK ja doch ganz in Ordnung. MoP ist... Diese Community muss man nicht verstehen.^^



Rasgaar schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise sind die Allys seltsam zahm.
> Reiten einfach vorbei, während ich mit 10+ Mobs beschäftigt bin


Wohlgefällige Worgen haben halt mehr Anstand als tumbe Tauren. ;P



Mijelikki schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hängt a bissl von der Klasse ab, bei meinen anderen Chars bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie es da aussieht zumal meine Jägerin in der Beta wirklich sehr häufig das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


Ich spiel ja wie gesagt meine Jägerin als ersten Char auf 90 und das ist absolut kein Problem. Grad als BM mit Geisterbestie. Geistheilung + geskillte Geistbande heilt enorm viel, dazu die neuen starken Verbände die einen ruckzuck wieder hochbringen. Dazu kommt dass in wenigen Sekunden eh jeder Gegner umfällt. Und selbst wenn nicht: Petstun, Erschütternder Schuss, Abschreckung, Rückzug, im Notfall mal ne Eisfalle und das Ganze auch 2mal hintereinander wenns hart auf hart kommt - also um da zu sterben muss man wie schon in Cata das ganze Gebiet zusammenziehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. September 2012)

Als Fury hab ich soviel Selbstheilung und Stuns, daß ich nur afk sterben kann. Stört mich aber nicht weiter, die Mobs haben genug Leben für eine angenehme Kampfdauer.


----------



## Mijelikki (27. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> also um da zu sterben muss man wie schon in Cata das ganze Gebiet zusammenziehen.



 Da hast Du Recht. ich bin durch die Beta damals entgegen meiner persönlichen Überzeugung als Treffi (eigentlich leidenschaftlicher BM) gerannt und die (ja ja die böse) Latenz hats damals net einfach gemacht. Im Moment ruht sich meine Jägerin noch in Sturmwind aus, ich hoffe nur dass der Mob Respawn dann etwas gesitteter von Statten läuft.


----------



## Rasgaar (27. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wohlgefällige Worgen haben halt mehr Anstand als tumbe Tauren. ;P



Mir sind nur Nachtelfen über den Weg geritten.
Nicht mal ins Target haben sie mich genommen...
War also schon fast ein wenig beleidigt 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Als Fury hab ich soviel Selbstheilung und Stuns, daß ich nur afk sterben kann. Stört mich aber nicht weiter, die Mobs haben genug Leben für eine angenehme Kampfdauer.




Apropos Afk-sterben.
Gleich nach der Filmsequenz wo man in Pandaria ankommt und dann übers Wasser muss zum Allys umkloppen, steht doch ein UD Shadow afk in einer Ecke, während ein Allymob auf ihn einprügelt. Passiert ist praktisch nichts, der hat Minuten später noch auf den eingeprügelt und ihr vielleicht auf 50%...


----------



## Tomratz (27. September 2012)

Schon interessant, dass die positiven Kommentare hier klar in der Überzahl sind.

Dabei kann ich mich aus meiner Sicht diesen positiven Eindrücken nur anschliessen.

Natürlich gibt es einige Dinge, die einem auf den Zünder gehen (sehr schneller Respawn von Mobs u.ä.) aber im Grossen und Ganzen gefällt mir das, was ich bisher von MoP gesehen habe, recht gut.

Ich war vor Release auch eher skeptisch, gerade was den asiatischen Touch des Addons betroffen hat, kann aber nun sagen, dass die bis jetzt von mir gesehenen Sachen (bin gerade mal 85,6) sehr stimmig und auch sehr stimmungsvoll sind.

Klar gibt es jede Menge Quests von der Art "töte dies, sammle das" (was ja auch einige vor mir schon erwähnt haben), aber es gibt eben auch Quests die einen richtig zum schmunzeln bringen.

So hab ich die Quest beim Pandaren Cho nicht gleich geschafft, in der es um die innere Ruhe geht. Bis ich gerafft hatte, dass ich mit Taste 1 und 2 den Balken nach links oder nach rechts bringen muss, hatte der mir den Balken schon so weit in eine Richtung geballert, dass es zu spät war  Im zweiten Anlauf wars dann ein Klacks.

Oder, dass ich vor lauter schnell, schnell den Questtext für diese Leuchtfliegen nicht richtig durchgelesen hab und mich gewundert, warum in diesen bescheuerten Mobs keine von den Flügeln zu finden waren  . Questlog auf, gelesen dass man die mit nem Item holen kann und schwupps war die Q erledigt.

Ich freu mich auf heute Abend, erstmal in Ruhe weiterquesten und dann ab 20 Uhr mit den Gildies mal ein paar Inis gehen. Level 86 sollte heut locker drin sein, mal sehen wie weit es noch in Richtung 87 geht.

Petbattles hab ich noch nicht probiert und es interessiert mich momentan auch nicht. Wir haben diesmal vor, etwas früher mit den Raids zu starten, also wird fleissig gelevelt.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist die gefühlt deutlich verbesserte Droprate von Stoffen für mein Schneiderlein. Im Vergleich zu meinen nicht schneidernden Gildenkollegen hab ich gefühlt eine doppelt so gute Droprate.


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2012)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise sind die Allys seltsam zahm.
> Reiten einfach vorbei, während ich mit 10+ Mobs beschäftigt bin




jo,muss ich auf meinem pvp-server auch sagen...horde hat mich bisher ein einziges mal angegriffen,wo ich den riesen teepott mit mir rumschleppte...muss wohl zu verlockend gewesen sein...udn ausgerechnet ein hexer greift mich an,gegen den ich im cata-pvp kaum ne schnitte sah...seltsamerweise hat der mich kaum angekratzt udn lag alsbald im gras...liegt wohl daran das ich full-pvp-gekleidet bin))

letztendlich wird die balance auch erst auf 90 wieder thema werden.jetzt geb ich gerade nicht so viel auf erfolge oder mißerfolge gegen andere gegner...hab zwar ein gutes gefühl ordentlich auszuteilen,wenn ich mal im vergleich andere mitstreiter beim questen beobachte,aber das gefühl wird meist in der arena oder im bg schnell wieder gedämpft


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> - schwieriger war es in den Cata-Startgebieten auch nicht. Rein persönliche Erfahrung natürlich.



also wie gesagt hatten die fische im cata-aquarium stufe 81,also eine stufe über mir,während ich in mop auf gegner mit stufe 84 am anfang getroffen bin...also wenn das kein unterschied ist...


----------



## Blutvalk (27. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein Jäger - als neuer Main kommt ihm die Ehre des ersten 90ers zuteil - freut sich auch bereits über einen neuen Begleiter, denn der Tiger im Jadewald - Kung Din, neuerdings in meinen Diensten ShirKhan - ist trotz dass er ein Questgegner ist zähmbar (Tipp: Eisfalle ist ein MUSS, sonst klappt es nicht)! Und gerade an ihm sieht man die nochmalige Verfeinerung der Texturen, ihn trennen optisch Welten zu meiner bisherigen Katze aus Winterquell und auch zu meinen geliebten Loque'nahak.



Tja, da ich in Beta meinen Jäger ziemlich schnell hochgejubelt hatte, mach ich jetzt mit meinen Main auch die gaaanz langsame Tour.
Ich hab auch extra die Dungeons und Schlachtzüge ausgelasse um mir nicht jetzt schon allen Spass zu nehmen........überall mal etwas reingerochen um zu testen wie das so funktioniert, das wars dann aber schon.

Jäger und rare Pets...........da kommt bei Pandaria das erste mal echtes Jagdfieber auf, dat hat ja Blizz mal so richtig episch zusammengeschraubt, *grins*
Die Pets latschen getarnt ihre Route ab, hinterlassen ab und zu ne Spur in der Landschaft und dat wars schon. Füre Nicht-Jäger keine Beute, da niemals live in Natura sichtbar und dadurch dem Jäger wegkillbar, es sei denn, man kommt dazu, wenn der Jäger das Mal der Wildnis draufgepackt hat.

Joo, dat war fast dat erste, was ich gestern gemacht habe........die weiße Miezekatze Savage im Jadewald zähmen.
Nach einer Stunde hatte ick dat Tierchen endlich, denn zu Fuss muss man höllisch aufpassen nicht ständig jede Art von Mobs abwehren zu müssen........in Beta hatte ich das per Flieger getestet, war aber auch nicht so einfach aber etwas stressfreier.

Fazit.......endlich den Bogen auf den Rücken sichtbar, endlich keine Stangenwaffen oder sonstiges Gerümpel am Hals, wunderschöne Landschaften und speziell für den Jäger.....epische Zähmorgien von Pets, die man nicht sehen kann.....nur wenn das Leuchtfeuer dort landet, wo das Vieh auch wirklich langlatscht.

Blutvalk.....BM-Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Arasouane (27. September 2012)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese denke ich vielleicht an Cataclysm aber nicht an MoP. Mit welchem Char denn das du kaum HP verlierst? Pala? Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr so oft an den Quests gestorben wegen Respawn was ich nun aber noch so schlimm finde. Das gleich gilt für die Rar-Mobs, die sind teilweise schön knackig schwer wenn man die alleine macht.
> 2 Tage auf Level 90 ohne Powerleveling mit Arbeit? Sorry das ich Dir das nicht abnehme, ich zock jetzt seit Release genüsslich 12-15 Std am Tag/Nacht (nein ich bin nicht Arbeitslos, aber meine Nachtschicht auf Arbeit bei der ich zocken kann machts möglich) und hab es bisher nur auf Level 88 geschafft. Könnte nur kaum Inis gehen da es von Arbeit aus schlecht geht, also nur vom questen schafft man es nicht an 2 Abenden, in der Gilde sind die meisten noch bei 86-87, wenn überhaupt.
> Rechne ich das um wenn ich nur abends nach der Arbeit 3-4 Stunden zocken kann komme ich auch auf 2 Wochen bis der man auf Level 90 ist.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber bei uns auf nethersturm gabs nach 2 Tagen auch schon 90er.

Ich glaub, das sind die üblichen schmähs:
* vor MOP alle dailies machen und dann erst abgeben
* keine Quests, nur mops klopfen - Ständig! Wenn man mit 410er in Mop reingeht, brauchst net mal anderes equip bzw. im AH die drops zusammenkaufen.

Gestern stand ein 90er neben mir, dessen equip grossteils bereits mite hero items voll war ?!?

Die habnes aber eilig^^


----------



## Flavastulta (27. September 2012)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das sind die üblichen schmähs:
> * vor MOP alle dailies machen und dann erst abgeben
> * keine Quests, nur mops klopfen - Ständig! Wenn man mit 410er in Mop reingeht, brauchst net mal anderes equip bzw. im AH die drops zusammenkaufen.



Ähm, nein. Bin auch seit gestern "Präabend" auf 90, hab auch dank Semesterferien Di und Mi viel gespielt und bin halt gut durch die Gebiete durchgekommen. Und zum Thema zu einfache Mobs: Meiner Ansicht und möglicherweise bescheidenen Spielerfähigkeiten nach war es für mich als Magier spätestens in der Schreckensöde ein Graus, einen 2. Mob zu pullen, bei dreien konnt ich gleich die Große Unsichtbarkeit anwerfen, wenn nicht alle anderen CDs ready waren und ich Platz hatte. Ohne Eisbarriere und Große Unsichtbarkeit wäre ich wohl weit öfter verreckt, so hielt sich das, da ich auch oft zu zweit unterwegs war, stark in Grenzen und ich bin recht gut durchgekommen. Ist aber anfangs schon ein Schock, wenn Questmobs zwischen 400k und 600k Leben haben, als Feuermagier mit 15 bis 20% Krit während des Levelns nicht immer ganz einfach runterzukloppen


----------



## mvposse (27. September 2012)

es fehlen die gruppen quest ....so spielt jeder "solo" locker in 2-5 tagen auf lvl 90


----------



## Derulu (27. September 2012)

mvposse schrieb:


> es fehlen die gruppen quest ....so spielt jeder "solo" locker in 2-5 tagen auf lvl 90



Die wurden komplett abgeschafft (auch alle alten Gruppenquests sind mit MoP in normale Quests geändert)...und irgendwie finde ich es persönlich gut so (vor allem für Nachzügler und Twinks eine Qual, Mitspieler zu finden um die Gruppenquests "fair" zu betstreiten, also ohne "gezogen" zu werden) - wer zusammen spielen will, kann es freiwillig weiterhin tun (/cih tu es ab und an), es gibt aber keine Quest mehr, die Zusammenspiel zwangsweise vorschreibt...


----------



## Saji (27. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> (auch alle alten Gruppenquests sind mit MoP in normale Quests geändert)



Alle? Nein, nicht alle! Mor'Ladim im Dämmerwald fordert noch immer seine täglichen Opfergaben, wenn sich ein Spieler ihm alleine stellt. Die Quest ist noch immer eine Gruppenquest. ^^


----------



## mvposse (27. September 2012)

ja und die ARENA quest sind auch noch gruppe


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (28. September 2012)

Mein erster Eindruck ist: Gut

Ich habe gestern MoP freigeschaltet und bin dann mit meine Krieger (Item-L: 390) mal rüber. Die Umgebung finde ich gelungen. Die Quests finde ich gut. Ich mag das relativ lineare sammeln und töten. Und das es mehr von den Quests gibt bei denen der Char Kanonen nutzt, mit Silvesterraketen Fluggeräte abschiessen muss oder auch die Statuen zeichnen finde ich sehr gut. Solche Quests habe mir in Cata auch schon sehr gefallen. In Uldum gabs da einige (Feuerkugel, Heckschütze, fahrbare Artillerie).

Ich finde die Gegner für den Krieger allerdings zu leicht. 3-4 Schläge und der Gegner ist zu seinen Altvordern gegangen.

Im Brauhaus, normal (Ini) war ich auch. Super. Endlich wieder bewegen. Und nicht nur bei den Bossen. Als Nahkämper ging mein Schaden da allerdings etwas runter ^^. Aber egal. CC war aber nicht nötig.

Heute werde ich mal meinen Gebrechen-Hexer den neuen Kontinet besuchen lassen. Mal sehen wie Dot + Seelendieb so wirkt. Oder ob ich für das Questen beim Teufelsflamme bleibe.


Haustierkampf finde ich nekkisch. Ich habe wieder erwarten alle drei Käpfe gewonnen (Eisbärjunges gegen die OG-Pets). Werde mich aber wohl erst intensiever damit beschäftigen, wenn ich mit 90, alle Berufe auf Max, ... auf Inis und Raids warte.

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2012)

Letzten Endes ist es ja die persönliche Gusto jedes Einzelnen, wie schnell man hochzieht. Der eine will halt so schnell wie möglich die neue Maximalstufe erreichen, um sofort das "Endgame" in Angriff nehmen zu können (warum auch immer), der andere lässt sich Zeit und möchte möglichst genießen. Beides in Ordnung, solange hernach nicht wieder Beschwerden kommen dass alles anödet und langweilt.

Ich hab gestern auch nur 3 Millionen EP gemacht (was bei dem bisschen was ich gespielt hab schon unverschämt viel war) und bin immer noch 85. War gegen 21 Uhr so müde von einem langen Arbeitstag, dass ich spontan entschied auszuloggen, meiner Frau viel Spaß bei ihrem ZDF-Film zu wünschen und mich mit dem aktuellen Stephen King-Roman (Der Anschlag, grandioses Buch... der Meister hat nach Jahren der Mittelmäßigkeit endlich wieder zu alter Form gefunden) ins Bett zu verziehen. Sagte ich schon dass ich es nicht eilig habe mit leveln?^^

In der kurzen Spielzeit allerdings im Jadetempel noch ein neues 410er Gewehr abgestaubt (Jäger haben mittlerweile überhaupt keine Konkurrenz mehr bei ihren Waffen) und breit grinsend die Questreihe um die Erzählungen von Amber, Rend und Sully "Die Gurke" miterlebt. Sehr lustig! Der gebeutelte Zwerg Sully tat mir schon richtig leid, seine Erlebnisse mit den Waschbären erinnerten schon fast an die alte Frau in Ein Fisch namens Wanda und ihre armen 3 Hündchen. Schön zu sehen dass es die Mischung aus 08/15-Killquests und vor allem humorvollen Highlight-Questreihen immer noch gibt.


----------



## Tomratz (28. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> und breit grinsend die Questreihe um die Erzählungen von Amber, Rend und Sully "Die Gurke" miterlebt. Sehr lustig! Der gebeutelte Zwerg Sully tat mir schon richtig leid, seine Erlebnisse mit den Waschbären erinnerten schon fast an die alte Frau in Ein Fisch namens Wanda und ihre armen 3 Hündchen. Schön zu sehen dass es die Mischung aus 08/15-Killquests und vor allem humorvollen Highlight-Questreihen immer noch gibt.




Die Questreihe fand ich auch absolut witzig gestaltet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2012)

Ich spiele seit Dienstag und bin immer noch 85.
Warum.
Wegen diesem dusseligen Pokemonkram.
Hat mich voll erwischt.

Insofern meine Eindruck bis jetzt:
Die Haustierkämpfe sind geil


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> und breit grinsend die Questreihe um die Erzählungen von Amber, Rend und Sully "Die Gurke" miterlebt. Sehr lustig! Der gebeutelte Zwerg Sully tat mir schon richtig leid, seine Erlebnisse mit den Waschbären erinnerten schon fast an die alte Frau in Ein Fisch namens Wanda und ihre armen 3 Hündchen. Schön zu sehen dass es die Mischung aus 08/15-Killquests und vor allem humorvollen Highlight-Questreihen immer noch gibt.



Ist bisher auch mein Highlight. Knapp dahinter aber Li Li im Tal der vier Winde, die zwar einerseits hoch nervig ist (sie will die Welt entdecken und kommentiert alles), andererseits aber auch n bissl böse ist und sich aufs Monster haun freut. Außerdem ein gewisser Panda, der schlussendlich als Einziger vor Ort bleibt, weil er der Älteste und ... Beleibteste ist.

Dann kam die Philosophiestunde nahe des Karasangwaldes, wo ein Panda seinen einzigen Lebenszweck darin sieht, zumindest einigen Vögeln als Futter zu dienen und der einen kleinen (oder mehrere^^) Anstöße benötigt.

Bin nun bei Stufe 87 angekommen, das Tal der vier Winde ist jetzt nicht soooo schön mEn, kann einfach nicht mit dem Jadewald als Startzone mithalten. Immerhin zieht nun der Schwierigkeitsgrad langsam an. Unser Schurke hatte Urlaub und ist nach zahllosen Toden nun bei der 90 angekommen, bei mir steht glücklicherweise immer noch die Todeszahl 0, musste aber schon bei so manchen Situationen ziemlich bangen, weil meine Trefferpunkte beim weglaufen ohne rote Zahlen gegen 0 strebte, mich aber nicht tötete, bis dann mein finsterer Handel seinen Folgeschaden zeigte und bei 2800 Trefferpunkte startete und auf 878 Trefferpunkte fiel. Irgendwie merkwürdig, so ganz ohne Debuff, ohne brennender Ansturm ohne tatsächliche Schläge einen sinkenden Lebensbalken zu sehen, während man eh schon wegläuft. Meine Teufelswache beißt nun trotz aller Verstärkungen vermehrt ins Gras, ohne die Teufelswache bin ich den Gegnern nun doch schon deutlich unterlegen, wenns 1 vs. 5 geht.

Die Gegner haben nun zumeist 160-330k Trefferpunkte und schlagen mit 6-8k Schlägen gewöhnlich zu, zwischendurch auch gerne mit 20k, je nach Gegner. Hatte schon Situationen, in denen ich nur Verderbnis auf dem Gegner hielt und ansonsten meine Teufelswache lebensliniete, weil diese immer noch deutlich weniger Schaden nimmt als ich und dennoch infight die Wache wiederholen musste. Die raren Gegner haben 1,4kk Trefferpunkte, glücklicherweise traf ich in meinen 20 Onlineminuten einen Jäger heute morgen, der knurren auf seinem Tier hatte und mir die Aggro nahm :> Ohne ihn wäre es weit knapper geworden^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Gegner haben nun zumeist 160-330k Trefferpunkte und schlagen mit 6-8k Schlägen gewöhnlich zu, zwischendurch auch gerne mit 20k, je nach Gegner. Hatte schon Situationen, in denen ich nur Verderbnis auf dem Gegner hielt und ansonsten meine Teufelswache lebensliniete, weil diese immer noch deutlich weniger Schaden nimmt als ich und dennoch infight die Wache wiederholen musste. Die raren Gegner haben 1,4kk Trefferpunkte, glücklicherweise traf ich in meinen 20 Onlineminuten einen Jäger heute morgen, der knurren auf seinem Tier hatte und mir die Aggro nahm :> Ohne ihn wäre es weit knapper geworden^^


Hm, da wird wohl meine Schildkröte Hartmut beim questen den Loque'nahak ersetzen wenn ich das so lese. Der hält viel aus (Panzerschild sei Dank) und die Tier heilen-Glyphe ist auch drin. Sollte also trotzdem kaum Probleme geben. Hunter ftw.


----------



## shadow24 (28. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bin nun bei Stufe 87 angekommen, das Tal der vier Winde ist jetzt nicht soooo schön mEn, kann einfach nicht mit dem Jadewald als Startzone mithalten. Immerhin zieht nun der Schwierigkeitsgrad langsam an.
> Die Gegner haben nun zumeist 160-330k Trefferpunkte und schlagen mit 6-8k Schlägen gewöhnlich zu, zwischendurch auch gerne mit 20k, je nach Gegner.




kann ich nur alles bestätigen...bin auch 87 geworden und häng im tal der vier winde ab...bin hier auch etwas hin und hergerissen weil ich sowohl nach süden,westen oder norden zum weiterquesten gehen kann...

und so langsam erreicht mop die anfangsstufe von cata seinerzeit,da die gegner jetzt eindeutig stärker werden.ist zwar immer noch nicht ganz vergleichbar,da ich immer noch gegen mehrere gegner bestehe,aber da muss ich doch immer wieder zwischendurch heilen...hatte hier auch gerade die salatbewässerungsquest udn da liefen immer 85er elite-känguruhs(?) durch die gegend.wenn man zu denen noch die mobs pullt wirds schon schwierig...

hab auch gerade am fluss yang tse so ein besonderen kriegerbeobachter(?) gekillt,der mir gleich einen erfolg brachte, so nach der art rar mob gekillt...da hat man doch schon 10 mal oder mehr draufhaun müssen bis der son bissel wackelig auf den beinen wurde


----------



## Raijka (28. September 2012)

Ja ja die gute Amber war mir doch die liebste mit ihrer Schusswaffe waren die Mobs ein Onehit Opfer Sully hatte keine Probleme seine Bomben zu legen ^^ Klar das mir die Szene als Hunter besonders lag^^ Mit itemlvl 398 im Jadewald war das Questen Easy going keine Probleme für den SV Hunter der Bär hält einiges aus und die Mobs fielen schnell  Eine instanz habe ich auch besucht die Brauerei . Keine Ahnung was man dort machen musste aber egal das wusste keiner aus der Truppe  Unser Gilden Tank ein Bär war ja auch dabei also keine Probleme zum Glück war ich noch lvl 85 und meine Werte stimmten noch ^^ Wir rannten dort durch wie das Messer durch die Butter allerdings ab und an leicht verwirrt  


Nun im Tal der vier Winde angekommen und schon eine Menge Quests erledigt und 4 Rarmobs gekillt mit  eine Nahkampfausbildung habe ich auch bekommen so ein Netter Pandare lehrte mich KIBOTU (Kinderbodenturnen) in der Art Hau den Bambus hau das Holz und Hau den STein  


Tja am Halbhügel habe ich dann auch endlich mal Kochen gelernt und betreibe nun Ackerbau wusste gar nicht das Gemüse auch Böse sein kann aber wenn man dem Zeug die Ehrfurcht vor dem Herrn einprügelt gehts schon  

Ich habe immer noch Spaß kann mich nur nicht vom DS Equipt trennen also Entzaubere ich das andere Zeug einstweilen immer noch bin zwar schon 87 aber egal ^^ Ach ja Plus 80 alle Werte auf die Brust OMG aber egal drauf damit^^ Unser Gildenpala hat sich auch über 170 Stärke auf seine Hände gefreud also die Werte der neuen VZ sind schon ein wenig höher als in Cata  

Der alte Chen will mit mir andauernd in die Brauerei gehen na gut die wollen ihn zwar dort nicht aber er gibt nicht auf^^ Ach ja kleiner Tipp wenn ihr auf den Seidenfelder seid und übern Fluß einen riesigen Mob seht das ist kein Rarmop goldener Drache und Totenkopf hätten mich eigendlich davon abhalten sollen den mal anzuhauen AUA  


Fazit Gegend schön gemacht Aussehen der Gegner einfach viel besser als zu früheren Zeiten (ich sag nur Tiger uiuiui)  ích habe immer noch Spaß und befürchte das wird sich nicht ändern


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. September 2012)

Mein Pala sieht auf Level 89 wieder aus wie damals im Brachland... *sniff*
Wird Zeit, dass ich Gold fürs moggen ausgebe...


----------



## Mirmamirmo (28. September 2012)

Ja das Addon ist gelungen, zumindest für mich. Die gebiete sind mehr als toll. Hab jetzt das pandaren Startgebiet durchgespielt und zum schluss wo ich mit den Ballon weg geflogen bin ist mir ein leises "Wow" über die Lippen gehuscht. Alles in allen macht es mir sehr viel Spaß. Sei es die Petkämpfe oder das leveln an sich. Auch die Innis gefallen mir sehr gut, auch wenn es hier und da nur ein gerushe ist, naja so ist es eben halt.


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2012)

Also ich bin enttäuscht - nicht vom Spiel, sondern eher von den Mitspielern. Gerade der Jadewald hat zahlreiche liebevolle kleine Details und Geschichte - und dann sieht man wie Mitspieler ungeduldig nur dem Pfeil auf der Karte folgen um XP abzugrasen, statt mitzunehmen, was das Spiel zu bieten hat. Und hinterher wird gemeckert, wie einfach und schnell doch alles war. :\


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Zam, daß sehe ich genauso.
Es gib so viel zu sehen und dazu zu hören - die ganzen Emotes zwischen den NPCs.
Ich such auch immer Motive für Screens.
Abundzu gibt es jedoch auch paar nette Whispers mit Mitspielern.

Hier mal 4 Bilder



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





greetz


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. September 2012)

die gebiete und quests finde ich teilweise sehr gut gelungen..... ab und an war ich sogar sehr fasziniert.

ziemlich überrascht war ich, wie schnell die berufe auf max sind.... wirklich gold verdienen, lässt sich dadurch aber auch nicht mehr. das ah platzt fast vor mats, die binnen weniger minuten gefarmt sind.

die instanzen sind ganz gut gelungen, teilweise recht lustig, teils aber auch nervig.... und leider (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) ist der herosche modus, einfach nur durchrushen. dots setzen lohnt beim trash fast nicht, da die mobs direkt fallen....


----------



## heiduei (29. September 2012)

Also ich hab' bis jetzt den Jadewald bis zum großen Event (wer's gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine, will nicht spoilern  ) durchgequestet und muss sagen das ich schlichtweg begeistert bin! 
Da ich auch nichts in der Beta gemacht/angeschaut habe, ist der Rest Pandarias für mich immernoch unbekanntes Terrain. Das macht alles schon mal viel spannender  

Was mich aber am meisten Beeindruckt ist das Leveldesign. Detailliert, an so gut wie allen Stellen super durchdacht und sehr Atmosphärisch. Die neue Option für SSAO trägt ihren Teil dazu bei. 
An einigen Stellen saß ich wortwörtlich mit offenem Mund da, weil es mich so überwältigt hat 

Die Quests sind zum großen Teil standartmäßig "bringe/hole/exkortiere/töte", aber oft mit witzigen Ideen versüßt  Aber am geilsten sind natürlich die Spezialquests, wie Scharfschütze spielen. 
Ich weiß leider nicht wie es auf Hordenseite aussieht, spiele nur Allianz. 

Bisher hat mich noch kein Spiel bei einem AddOn/DLC so extrem gefesselt, motiviert und zum weiterspielen gebracht ^^ 
Hoffentlich macht Blizzard als nächstes nichts falsch und macht auch hoffentlich  diesen schönen Einstieg nicht kaputt. 

Aber jetzt erstma schlafen gehen und morgen weiter die neue Welt von Pandaria und deren Story verfolgen


----------



## Dabears (29. September 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Highlight bisher: Die Luke-Skywalker-Ausbildung im Tal der Vier Winde.



War eher ne Karate Kid ausbildung als ne Luke Skywalker ausbildung oder nit? 

Aber war echt die beste quest bisher xD musste gut lachen

dank filmsequenzen find ich mich unterhalten wie noch bei keinem der bisherigen addons...(Die ankunft in pandaria, Der Mauerdurchbruch im Tal, der kampf an der jadeschlange usw.)

Ob Blizzard gelernt hat aus bisherigen addons? oh ja!


----------



## grandmastr (29. September 2012)

Deutlich besser als das letzte Addon, was mir wie eine Art Recycling vorkam. 

Die Gebiete sind sehr gut gelungen, die Gebäude und zum Teil die Gegner sind riesig. Story ist mit dabei, auch wenn der Konflikt Horde vs. Allianz nur eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt und ab dem Startgebiet keine mehr. Es gibt Zwischensequenzen, die die eine oder andere Ereignisänderung bewirken. Die Quests sind gut gemischt und man arbeitet sich quasi immer auf etwas zu, ein Finale. Dafür sind es recht wenige Dungeons aus meiner Sicht bis Level 90 und die Questitems, die man direkt vom Boden sammeln muss sind teilweise sehr klein

Meine Highlights sind die, weniger spielrelevanten, kleinen Punkte. Die Wächter auf der großen Mauer erinnern sehr an die Game of Thrones Serie. Der bereits angesprochene Pandare, den man zurücktreten muss und der nur als Vogelfutter dient. Oder die Stelle an der man sich abseilen muss um zu einer Höhle zu kommen. Daneben sitzt ein Pandare und kommentiert dies mit "Und wieder einer"


----------



## Mirmamirmo (29. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also ich bin enttäuscht - nicht vom Spiel, sondern eher von den Mitspielern. Gerade der Jadewald hat zahlreiche liebevolle kleine Details und Geschichte - und dann sieht man wie Mitspieler ungeduldig nur dem Pfeil auf der Karte folgen um XP abzugrasen, statt mitzunehmen, was das Spiel zu bieten hat. Und hinterher wird gemeckert, wie einfach und schnell doch alles war. :\




Das sehe ich ähnlich. So viel tolle und schöne Sachen. Aber den wenigsten interresiert es. Auch in den Innis, also ich hab schon erlebt das keiner "Hallo" bzw. "bb" sagt ^^ 

Rein--->alles umklatschen----> verschwinden. Naja so ist das halt. Alternative heist : Gilde.


----------



## sharas1 (29. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also ich bin enttäuscht - nicht vom Spiel, sondern eher von den Mitspielern. Gerade der Jadewald hat zahlreiche liebevolle kleine Details und Geschichte - und dann sieht man wie Mitspieler ungeduldig nur dem Pfeil auf der Karte folgen um XP abzugrasen, statt mitzunehmen, was das Spiel zu bieten hat. Und hinterher wird gemeckert, wie einfach und schnell doch alles war. :\



Tja...das mache ich auch beim ersten Char.
Beim ersten Twink schau ich mir die Story genauer an, da hab ich atm aber keine Zeit für^^


----------



## Cumulonimbus (29. September 2012)

Moin , 

also ich habe gestern ebenfalls mit MoP gestartet. Ich fand schon die Startsequenz ne tolle Sache. Danach bot sich mir eine schöne neue Spielwelt. Die Details fand ich Klasse und auch diese Pandariafortschritte die man erreicht wenn man questet. Nachteil ist natürlich das alles regelrecht überrannt ist aber damit muss man zurecht kommen. Ich finde das sich hier Blizzard doch viel Mphe gegeben hat. Das einige ungedultig durch die Lande ziehen war ja abzusehen. Das sind die , die meinen schnell auf LVL90 zu kommen und dann jammern es wäre langweilig. Davon halte ich nun überhaupt nichts. Ich bin ein Spieler der sehr auf die details und die Geschichte achtet. In diesem Sinne viel Spass im Spiel.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Firun (29. September 2012)

Nach einem Jahr Pause (trotz Jahres Pass  ) bin ich wirklich sehr Positiv angetan von dem Addon.

Auf mich wirkt alles sehr stimmig und gut durchdacht.
Anfangs hatte ich wegen dem Asia Setting etwas bedenken, wie sich aber später heraus stellte waren sie unbegründet.
Das Setting wirkt in meinen Augen nicht Kitschig oder übertrieben was meine anfängliche Angst war ,ich fühle mich wieder richtig wohl und habe viel Spaß im Spiel.


----------



## Nexilein (29. September 2012)

Ich konnte leider auch erst gestern mit MOP starten, geniese das Leveln seitdem aber über alle Maßen.
Die Hozen sind für mich jetzt schon die beste regionale Rasse in Azeroth; allen voran natürlich Riko.


----------



## Troete123 (29. September 2012)

Also der Loginscreen kotzt mich schon an, 800 Minuten Warteschlange für  Aegwynn und dann geben die nur 2 doofe Server für den FreeTransfer raus -.-


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2012)

Troete123 schrieb:


> Also der Ladescreen kotzt mich schon an, 800 Minuten Warteschlange für Aegwynn und dann geben die nur 2 doofe Server für den FreeTransfer raus -.-



Na volle volle Server werden sie nicht angeben, würde die Warteschlangen ja nur hin- und herschieben - so kann man einen "überfüllten" Server etwas "freier" machen und einen angeblichen "Geistserver" wieder befüllen


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Tja, manche Server scheint es echt erwischt zu haben - tut mir leid für Euch.

Bei meinem früheren Server und bei meinem jetzigen Server hatte ich all die ganze Jahre nie große Einlogprobleme.
Und ich staune, wie toll es seit diesem AddOn-Release klappt - alles flüssig (auf hoch) mit ü100 fps - knapp ü1min Start/Einloggzeit ...
und das, obwohl es sich langsam immer mehr füllt.

Dazu finde ich es erstaunlich, wieviel Rar-Mobs es dieses Mal gibt - dazu noch paar Knackige.

So angenehm habe ich noch nie eine WoW AddOn-Release erlebt.   

greetz


----------



## Beluschie1977 (29. September 2012)

ich finde das addon müll
wird von mal zu mal immer schlimmer


----------



## Skoruld (29. September 2012)

> Beim ersten Twink schau ich mir die Story genauer an, da hab ich atm aber keine Zeit für^^



Genau das ist das Problem bei den heutigen WoW-Spielern, nur dem Content nachhetzen.



> ich finde das addon müll
> wird von mal zu mal immer schlimmer



Das nenne ich mal eine aufschlussreiche Argumentation! ;-)


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Bin grad auf das Ingame-Video gestoßen, bei dem es um den Abschluss des Cataclysm geht -
und daß nun die Drachenaspekte ihre Kraft verloren und ihren Zweck erfüllt haben.
Doch neue Generationen sollen enstehen und tun es scheinbar schon.^^

was für eine News (für mich jedenfalls)...

Aggra ist schwanger von Thrall (das ging aber schnell ).


----------



## dreifragezeichen (29. September 2012)

das addon ist recht gut gelungen, ausser das die hc inis zu einfach sind, man merkt kaum das es schwerer ist als die nhc, finde ich. da hätte es ruhig etwas knackiger sein können.

lg


----------



## imbaaapala (29. September 2012)

Die Beziehung Aggra-Thrall entstand wohl unter dem Motto: "Lieber widerlich, als wieder nicht". Guckt euch sie mal an.


----------



## Xidish (29. September 2012)

Also ich nehme mal an, daß sie schwanger ist, da einer der Aspekte ihre Hand auf Aggras Bauch legte.
Und schmmunzeln musste ich bei Thralls Blick, als dies geschah und er quasi vom Vaterwerden erfuhr.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (29. September 2012)

Beluschie1977 schrieb:


> ich finde das addon müll
> wird von mal zu mal immer schlimmer



Und warum ? Würd mich jetzt mal interessieren. Und komm nicht mit Pandas, Pokémon usw. Denn das hat wohl eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe, wie man hier lesen kann  

Ach so: ich bin kein fanboy


----------



## fereman (29. September 2012)

ich war bis dato immer der classic/Bc Fanboy.Pandaria hat es geschafft nach den letzten 2 crap addons.hab endlich wieder spass bei wow und ich hoffe es bleibt eine weile so^^


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Und warum ? Würd mich jetzt mal interessieren. Und komm nicht mit Pandas, Pokémon usw. Denn das hat wohl eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe, wie man hier lesen kann



Das sagen meistens die Leute, die es noch nicht mal ausprobiert haben.


----------



## SkoII (29. September 2012)

Ein Addon der etwas anderen Art!

Ich habe jahrelang WoW gespielt und bin mit Cata enttäuscht worden. Dann habe ich das Spiel links liegen lassen. MoP wurde angekündigt und mich hat es nicht interessiert. Bis zum 25.09. habe ich mich NULL über das Spiel informiert. Man wusste natürlich nur Lvl 90, Pandas und ein neuer Kontinent.

Aus Langeweile habe ich es mir am 25.09. geholt und habe angefangen zu spielen - und gottverdammt, es gefällt mir! Ein Unterschied ist für mich persönlich schon zu Cata vorhanden und ich kann sagen, dass ich es besser finde.

WoW hat mich wieder und vermutlich wieder stärker als bei Cata


----------



## Rasvan (30. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das sagen meistens die Leute, die es noch nicht mal ausprobiert haben.




Nun, also ich habs ausprobiert. Allerdings nur vom 25.9 bis heute. 

Mein Fazit: Ich geh dann doch wieder GW2 zocken. Das Abo hab ich schon wieder gekündigt. 

Warum?: Ist irgendwie doch alles beim Alten geblieben. Klar, die Talente sind verschwunden, die paar verbliebenen Pünktchen sind dann doch eher auswählbare Zusatzfähigkeiten, ansonsten ist doch alles schon vorgegeben mit der Wahl der Spezialisierung. 

Inis und Raids haben mich seit 2005 im WoW nie wirklich so gereizt, dass ich da jetzt durchhetzen müsste, aber vom normalen PVE gibts nix besonderes für mich. Die Quests sind jetzt etwas aufgelockerter, das wars schon. Und ja, Pandas mag ich persönlich nicht hochleveln, hab den Mönch auf 11 gespielt, einmal Horde, einmal Allianz, aber dann in "alten" Gebieten herumzumurksen...ach ne. Hab ein paar 85er, mit denen müsste ich ja gemütlich auf 90 leveln, aber das artet ja schon wieder in Arbeit aus, und arbeiten geh ich schon genug im RL. Haustierkämpfe und sowas: jeder, was und wie er es mag, ich finds der Altersangabe des Spiels entsprechend 


Affig find ich auch, dass die Levelhetzer gefördert werden, sieht man zum Beispiel am Eventboss vom Braufest grad. Was soll denn das? ein 90er Eventboss? Sind alle, die nicht 24/7 zocken mal wieder ausgeschlossen, so nach dem Motto: selbst schuld, wenn ihr noch ein geordnetes RL habt  Wer nicht in 14 Tagen einen 89er hat, hat eben Pech gehabt? Nunja....

Tja, mein Steckenpferd war immer PVP, das ging auch in WoW immer gut, einige R10 und R11 Chars aus Classiczeiten legen Zeugnis davon ab. Blöd nur, wenn man deutlich besseres und vor allem faireres (weil nicht ausrüstungsabhängiges) PVP kennengelernt hat, wie eben im Spiel von Arenanet und wenn man dann dumm wie ein Brot glaubt, mit einem lvl 86er mal ins BG gehen zu können, so wie ich, tja, der ist auch mal kurz davor, die Tastatur dauerhaft zu beschädigen . WEil eben ein 89er ohne skill immer noch nen 86er in Grund und Boden haut, und das ganz ohne Mühe, vor allem wenn man DK oder sowas ist und Dummbrot mit nem Stoffie dasteht, ich eben....aber so war das WoW ja schon immer.

Was mir aber ganz besonders aufgestossen ist: die Comm im WoW ist wirklich egoistisch und unreifer. Das ich das so empfinde, liegt mit Sicherheit daran, dass ich ne Weile SWTOR und dann ab 25.8. GW2 gespielt hab. Hier sind die Leute irgendwie...anders, in meinen Augen besser, netter, sozialer. Vor allem im GW2. Liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass man im WoW wieder zwingend anderen, welche gerade die Ressource freiprügeln eben diese wegfarmen muss.

Ja, die Performance in WoW ist eindeutig besser. Irgendwie geschmeidiger läufts da. Aber die Grafik ansich? Mir schmerzt diese Comicgrafik inzwischen sehr in den Augen. Ok, bin auch Ü40, liegt vielleicht daran, dass sich meine Euphorie über diese kindlich wirkende Grafik im Stile von Mickeymouse in Grenzen hält. Als langjähriger WoWler frag ich mich heute: wie hab ich das nur solange ausgehalten?



Wie auch immer, hab nun glücklicher Weise für mich persönlich mehrere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, und da schneidet WoW Pandaland nicht so gut ab.


----------



## Loony555 (30. September 2012)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> "Lieber widerlich, als wieder nicht". Guckt euch sie mal an.



Harharhar... Made my day!!!  

Sorry für OT...


----------



## Su-Si (30. September 2012)

Mein erster Eindruck ist durchwachsen.




Zunächst ist es schön, Neues zu sehen.

Die Gestaltung der neuen Level finde ich gelungen.

Die Haustierkämpfe als Idee und in der Umsetzung finde ich gelungen.

Mit den Pandas und dem chinesischen Background kann ich nichts anfangen, Geschmackssache. Habe jetzt 1x alles durch, meine anderen Chars werde ich über bgs leveln.

Inis habe ich noch net gemacht, freue ich mich noch drauf.

Alles in allem für mich in Ordnung, die Spieler, die mehr mit den Bären und dem Drumherum anfangen können, sollten eigentlich erst mal ganz zufrieden sein.

Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich es unglücklich finde, wenn bei einigen Servern (leider auch in meinem Fall Blackrock) die wartezeit des Öftern bei über 3 Stunden liegen soll (Platz 3400 und drüber in der Warteschlange). Das ist jetzt ein Problem, das nicht jeder hat, trotzdem stört es mich.


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. September 2012)

Dabears schrieb:


> War eher ne Karate Kid ausbildung als ne Luke Skywalker ausbildung oder nit?




Die Musik und die neblige, sumpfige Atmosphäre haben mich sofort an Dagobah erinnert.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (30. September 2012)

Ich konnte jetzt nicht wiederstehen und da Guild wars 2 mir nicht weg läuft und nichts kostet hab ich sowieso zeit und kann mit guten gewissen nebenher ein Abo mmo spielen, also hab ich mal wieder reingeschaut.

Und mir macht es sehr viel spaß, ich muss sagen ich Raide aber auch kaum und auch PvP mach ich nur nebenbei, ich hab eher spaß am Questen und Pets usw Sammeln, und im moment begeistert mich deswegen tatsächlich das Pet Battle System, die Kämpfe und das Aufleveln sowie das Sammeln macht einfach Spaß =)

Nebenbei Spiel ich noch einen Mönch weil ich ihn einfach Probieren wollte und es macht auch sehr viel Spaß, ich hoffe nur bald level 25 zu sein damit ich die Hieb Glyphe benutzen kann und nur noch mit Hand und Fuß kämpfe


----------



## Shelung (30. September 2012)

Das Questen war nie so genial.

Also ich angel,koche und mach erfolge beim questen.

Und ich erkunde die Gesamte welt auf einem Reitmount und nicht erst auf 90.

Das ist einfach toll. Diese vielen events. Die Anspielungen und äußerst lustig geschriebenen texte.

Auch die Story die man beim erkunden auf Büchern und Schriftrollen findet sind toll.   



Man meint Blizzard hätte mitten in Cata aufgehört und nur an MOP gearbeitet ;D


P.s. Brachland chat v2.0 ist auch gut ^^


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2012)

das problem bei cataclysm war die ganz kraft wurde in die umgestaltung der alten welt gesteckt die viele neue coole quest hatte aber die halt nur die twinker und neuanfänger sahen dann wurden hier was gestrichen da was gestrichen im lvl 85 content und die zonen waren auseinander gerissen 

Pandaria ist stimmiger und zusammenhängender es wird eine story am stück erzählt und die quest sind teilweise abwechslungsreich


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Ich finde Mists of Pandaria genial.
Questen macht unheimlich viel Spaß und endlich wurden in Heros (Wieder) Epics eingeführt die nur zu 1% droppen!
Fantastisch finde ich auch Aeonaxx 2.0. Die Wolkenschlange muss man nicht nur erstmal finden, sondern auchnoch dazu zuerst 10 Kristalle finden (Die extrem selten bei lvl 90 gegnern Droppen) und einen Kristall erschaffen, damit man seinen Buff entfernen kann. Dann ist er erst angreifbar!
Auch Netherschwingen 2.0 sind Klasse gemacht, freue mich schon darauf wenn ich 90 bin meine Schlange zu besitzen!
Die vielen Spielereien die man bekommt beim Questen (Das Murmeltier oder das Totem mit dem man Tiere explodieren lassen kann) und die bei Rarmobs und Fraktionen erhältlich sind sind grandios! Freue mich darauf bald einige von diesen Schmuckstücken in meinen Händen zu halten 

So weit isses das erstmal^^


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Oktober 2012)

So nach dem ich mittwoch und donnerstag nicht zocken konnte auf grund der enormen warteschlange habe ich mir übers wochenende vorallem am sonntag, so richtig die kante gegeben und kann mal meinen ersten eindruck posten.

habe meinen schami jetzt auf stufe 87 muss sagen das questen ist in ordnung ich mach es nicht gerne und einige quests gehen mir jetzt schon auf den keks aber das wird immer so sein in allen spielen. die gebiete finde ich schön gestaltet und bieten abwechslung. 

Haustierkampf finde ich persönlich sehr interessant aber ich werde das erst mit stufe 90 vermehrt betreiben.
Berufe wie ing. lassen sich extrem leicht skillen und die ware die man machen kann hört sich interessant an.

Server!
Blackrock - PvP
Absoluter horror für allianz spieler.
Es gibt echt menschen deren einziges ziel es ist, 90 zu werden und dann im quest lager ihrer wahl lowies zu champen. zumal es auf dem server von hordlern nur so wimmelt und man sich als allianzler in all der roten schrift ohnehin schon genug verloren vorkommt.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Server!
> Blackrock - PvP
> Absoluter horror für allianz spieler.
> Es gibt echt menschen deren einziges ziel es ist, 90 zu werden und dann im quest lager ihrer wahl lowies zu champen. zumal es auf dem server von hordlern nur so wimmelt und man sich als allianzler in all der roten schrift ohnehin schon genug verloren vorkommt.


Auf Aegwynn soll es wohl anderherum sein, dort verlassen laut offiziellem Form grad die letzten verbliebenen Horde-Spieler den Server und nutzen den kostenlosen Charaktertransfer, weil es wohl ähnlich unzumutbar sei.

Ich hab nun auch mal einen Pandaren-Mönch begonnen (in diesem Moment Level 23) und auf Braumeister geskillt. Meine Frau ebenfalls, sie spielt als Nebelwirker. Wir sind begeistert, allein schon das Pandaren-Startgebiet war grandios und lässt das damals enttäuschend triste Worgen-Areal vergessen. Wie schon länger bekannt ist der Pandare optisch und von den Animationen her meilenweit von den anderen Klassen entfernt, Blizzard hat wirklich hervorragende Arbeit geleistet. Die Klasse macht Spaß und scheint sich großer Beliebtheit zu erfreuen. Reine Mönch-Gruppen in Instanzen sind Standard und auch im Schlachtfeld sind mindestens 10 der 20 Spieler (Warsong) Mönche. Es mutet teils an wie in einem Eastern, es wird gerollt, gekickt und gebrüllt dass es eine Freude ist.

Ich bin schon wieder versucht viel zu viel zu spielen, obwohl ich das eigentlich gar nicht mehr vor hatte. Leider geil!


----------



## Belgor (1. Oktober 2012)

Mhh bei mir ist es irgendwie komisch. Mein Pala ist gerade mal lvl 86 und nebenbei hab ich einen Mönch angefangen der auf Stufe 22 ist. Bin irgendwie z.Z andere Games am spielen wie z.B Borderlands 2 oder GuildWars 2. Dachte eigentlich das MoP mich wieder mehr motiviert WoW zu spielen aber irgendwie kommt da nix :/ Naja vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich z.Z Erkältet bin und Bock auf nix hab.

Das Pandaren-Startgebiet ist übrigens echt super gestaltet !! Auch die Musik gefällt mir sehr, gerade wenn man in einige Tavernen kommt


----------



## wolow (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde das MoP ein ganz großer Wurf von Blizzard ist. Das Questen macht Laune, die Gebiete sind der Hammer, eines schöner als das andere. 
Auch die Handwerksgeschichte ist gut gelöst. Haustierkampf ist ebenso gut gelungen und macht Laune.
So wenig Bugs hatte WOW nach einem Release noch nie.

Ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Rygel (1. Oktober 2012)

gestern ist mir was ungewöhnliches passiert: ich habe einfach nicht gespielt. und ich habe es nicht mal vermisst.

obwohl mir bisher an MoP alles ganz gut gefällt, hatte ich nicht diesen gewohnten drang wie verrückt zu questen, dailys machen zu müssen oder irgendetwas zu verpassen. entweder bin auch ich ein wenig questmüde geworden oder gehe im siebten jahr einfach viel entspannter an sie sache ran. ich hoffe jedenfalls dass mich MoP noch mind. einzwei weitere monate begeistern kann.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> gestern ist mir was ungewöhnliches passiert: ich habe einfach nicht gespielt. und ich habe es nicht mal vermisst.




das ist witzig ging mir samstag genauso))))))...kam nicht dazu weil mit familie und freunde unterwegs...
dafür hatte ich gestern dann wieder richtig bock weiter zu leveln udn das auch nach 6jähriger wow-mitgliedschaft...

aber ich zock eh nicht viel.jetzt etwas vermehrt bis ich level 90 erreicht habe,aber dann schau ich nur alle paar tage zum pvp da rein...

auf alle fälle macht mir das leveln nach wie vor viel spass udn die zwischensequenzen udn die ganze atmosphäre sind wirklich toll geraten...


----------



## MoSaG (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir geht es ähnlich wie Rygel, vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile auch "durch" mit WoW ...

Die Landschaften und auch die neue Rasse der Pandas sind optisch wie immer ein Leckerbissen! Vieles wurde im Detail verbessert (zB dass man den Questgeber nicht mehrfach anklicken muss, wenn man Quests abgeben oder annehmen will), das sorgt schon für einen angenehmen Spielfluss.

Der Haustierkampf hat mich seltsamerweise mehr gereizt als das bis 90 questen in den neuen Gebieten oder die neue Rasse/Klasse Panda/Mönche zu spielen ...

Aber es gibt auch einige Dinge die mir nicht gefallen, z.B. ist es ätzend, dass es jetzt nur noch alle 15 Level einen Punkt im Talentsystem gibt, man hätte es doch auch so machen können, wie es jetzt ist, aber dann mit Punkten/Level den Skill weiter verbessern mit mehr Sekunden, oder mehr Power, es ist enttäuschend, wenn man 2-3 Level macht und keine "Belohnung" in Form von Zaubern oder Talenten bekommt. Hier war mir Burning Crusade am liebsten, auch weil man da noch aus anderen Bäumen wählen konnte. Außerdem sind die Glyphen ein Witz, weder für meinen Mage, für meinen Schami oder den Mönch hab ich was UNBEDINGT Notwendiges gefunden ...

Die Zwischensequenzen im Haustierkampf sind mir zu lang, da dauert das Leveln genauso lang wie das Leveln des Chars ... und das bei 500 Haustieren? NEVER  Außerdem fehlt mir ne Erklärung was die Qualitätsstufen angeht (rare, seltene usw. Tiere, da steht was im Tooltip am Würfel, aber ich verstehs nicht). Ansonsten sind die Kämpfe spannend und schön animiert! Reizt mich wie gesagt, zZ am meisten.

Meinen Panda Heilmönch hab ich jetzt bis 42 gespielt, die (gefühlt) ersten 100 Level mit sage und schreibe EINEM Heilzauber! Jetzt sind es ein paar mehr, aber rund fühlt es sich irgendwie nicht an, zwar kann man einen Notheal raushauen, aber nur auf dem aktuell ange"laserten" Ziel, oder wenn genügend Chi vorhanden ist. Mag später einfacher werden ... was mir nicht gefällt, es gibt nicht wirklich ne Gruppenheilung, bzw. später nur so ein Ding wie von den Priestern, wo man sich selbst bedienen muss für Heilung, habe ich aber NIE gemacht früher, und in dem Chaos des Kampfgeschehens findet man das Ding auch nicht. Vielleicht hab ich den Gruppenheal auch nur übersehen ... klärt mich auf.
Den DD-Mönch find ich so übertrieben wie den DK seinerzeit  vor allem mehr Knöpfe als ich unter meinen Finger als Shortcut haben kann. Und Schurke hat mir noch nie zugesagt ... (hat leichte Ähnlichkeit).
Also den Panda spiel ich dann erst mal nicht weiter ...

Meinen Heilschami (mit dualer DD-Skillung) habe ich dann doch mal letztes Wochenende in das neue Gebiet geschickt, er ist seit gestern 86. Wie gesagt optisch wieder sehr reizvoll umgesetzt das Ganze, man mag sich einfach mal irgendwo hinsetzen und nur die Natur bestaunen!
Aber das Questen an sich ist überwiegend wie üblich. Nervig fand ich bisher, dass man 1000 Leuten ansprechen musste und das man vieles nicht findet, weil es sehr verwinkelt ist und irgendwo auf nem Berg ...
Aber ich weiß auch keinen besseren Vorschlag für Quests, wie gesagt, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach "durch" mit WoW ...

Bleiben noch aus: Szenarien, hab ich nur einmal in der Vorschau mitgemacht, war ok. Und Instanzen/Raids. Achja und Berufe skillen. Mal schauen ...
Bitte nicht flamen, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja auch Tipps auf die Fragen in meinem Post ...


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2012)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Glyphen ein Witz, weder für meinen Mage, für meinen Schami oder den Mönch hab ich was UNBEDINGT Notwendiges gefunden ...



Was exakt DER Sinn hinter der Änderung war - weder in Talentbaum, noch in den Glyphen etwas das UNBEDINGT notwendig ist, sondern alles NACH EIGENEM Gusto, angepasst an eigene Spielweise, Gruppenkonstellation und ähnlichem (auch wenn es durchaus Talente gibt, die "nützlicher" sind als andere) 

Der Nebelwirker ("Heil-Mönch") ist übrigens Nahkampfheiler, der auch mittels ausgeteiltem Schaden heilt, er ist grundsätzlich etwas anders zu spielen als andere Heiler, vor allem, da einige der "Heilfertigenkeiten" nicht gezielt auf ein Zeil zu wirken sind, sondern das am meisten "verletzten"/nähesten/etc. Mitspieler heilen


----------



## MoSaG (1. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was exakt DER Sinn hinter der Änderung war - weder in Talentbaum, noch in den Glyphen etwas das UNBEDINGT notwendig ist, sondern alles NACH EIGENEM Gusto, angepasst an eigene Spielweise, Gruppenkonstellation und ähnlichem (auch wenn es durchaus Talente gibt, die "nützlicher" sind als andere)


Hm, ok, dann ist es meiner Ansicht nach exakt überflüssig geworden zu glyphen oder Talente zu skillen (die noch eher als Glyphen, da bei den Talente ja noch echte Verbesserungen rausspringen). Schade. Man hätte doch einen "idiotensicheren" Modus machen können, wo man nix wählen kann oder nicht viel, und einen für Fortgeschrittene ...



Derulu schrieb:


> Der Nebelwirker ("Heil-Mönch") ist übrigens Nahkampfheiler, der auch mittels ausgeteiltem Schaden heilt


Hab ich, zumindest bis Stufe 42, aber noch nichts von gelesen in den Tooltipps der schadensverursachenden Fähigkeiten ... muss ich mir wohl noch genauer anschauen. Danke für den Hinweis.



Derulu schrieb:


> vor allem, da einige der "Heilfertigenkeiten" nicht gezielt auf ein Zeil zu wirken sind, sondern das am meisten "verletzten"/nähesten/etc. Mitspieler heilen


Man kann ihn ein wenig mit dem Duduheal vergleichen oder? Hots (Erneuernder Nebel) verteilen, der springt ja dann auf drei Ziele ...


----------



## Rygel (1. Oktober 2012)

MoSaG schrieb:


> Mir geht es ähnlich wie Rygel, vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile auch "durch" mit WoW ...


ich weiß was du meinst. ich habe nebenbei auch immer alles konkurrenzprodukte (an)gespielt und bin vielleicht einfach "satt" vom questen. wird sich zeigen. im moment macht es ja noch spaß.


MoSaG schrieb:


> Der Haustierkampf hat mich seltsamerweise mehr gereizt als das bis 90 questen in den neuen Gebieten oder die neue Rasse/Klasse Panda/Mönche zu spielen ...


ich glaube das hat viele überrascht. erst als pokemon-abklatsch verschrien, aber dennoch spaßig. ich nehme mir meist auch ein stündchen zeit für den PB.


MoSaG schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt mir ne Erklärung was die Qualitätsstufen angeht (rare, seltene usw. Tiere, da steht was im Tooltip am Würfel, aber ich verstehs nicht).


die haben, ja nach qualitätsstufe, bessere werte: mehr HP, mehr DMG oder einen besseren wert, der bestimmt wer den kampf eröffnet. fang doch mal das gleiche tier in grau/weiß und einmal in grün/blau und vergleich die werte. (mehr als fünf der selben art kann man nicht haben - man muss sie dann per rechtsklick fortschicken um neue fangen zu können.)


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Oktober 2012)

Mein Hexer erreichte gestern die Stufe 90, Freitag wie gehabt 18-22 Uhr, Samstag 15-22 Uhr, Sonntag 10-20 Uhr, wie immer mit lesen der Questtexte, aber dennoch dem Antrieb, "weiter" zu kommen, also ohne große Pausen, was man ja an den Zeiten erkennen kann, Pausen wie Sonntags Mittags mal außen vorgelassen.

Ab dem Kun-Lai Gipfel wird es schon härter, weiter zu kommen, später dann in der Longtan-Steppe gehts sogar knall hart zur Sache.

Insgesamt bin ich 2 mal gestorben. 1 mal im Kun-Laigipfel an einem Rarmob, weil der Sack seine Castanimation (mit brodelnder Erde) in meine Gegenrichtung machte, aber mich mit 123k Schaden voll traf, ähnlich wie der Bug im steinernen Kern beim ersten Boss, der anders hüpft als er animiert ist. Das zweite Mal bei Stufe 89 und 95% (!), als ich in ein Haus reinging tötete ich alles ab, beim Rauskommen standen dort 3 neue Gegner als Pulk, wie bei einer "Umzingelungs"-Mechanik ("komm raus"), dazu gesellten sich dann noch 2 fliegende Typen, die als einzelne Patrouille unterwegs waren und irgendwie war ich da einfach zu langsam. War nicht fair^^

Viele Geschichten erlebt, viele kleine Details gesehen, Yeti spielen am Nimmerlaya war super geil, nur irgendwie zog sich das letzte Level schon. Zwar konnte man immer einen Anstieg bei jeder Quest bemerken, meist ja sogar ca. ein Prozent, aber die Questzeit zog sich einfach.

Ziemlich krank zum Ende hin war da so ein "Elementar", der sich von Anfang an für tot erklärte, ständig rumjammerte, man seine Freunde beschwörte, um sich dem gleichen Gegner nochmal zu widmen und man ca. 30 Minuten damit verbrachte, während er "starb", ihn zu heilen, den Speer aus seiner Brust zu ziehen, noch zum Questmob zu wandern, um diesen dann zu erledigen^^ War schon etwas arg übertrieben 

Hatte im Tal der 4 Winde bei unserem Nesingwary dann ein kleines Problem. Auf dem Hinweg griffen ganz oft Füchse an, aber als man dann die Quest hatte und 15 Stück töten sollte, dauerte es rund 45 Minuten, bis man auch Nr. 15 fand.

Jadewald 1 (grandios!)
Tal der 4 Winde 4 (aufgrund der eigenen Farm, der ganzen Kochsache und der Kampfausbildung aufgewertet)
Karasangwildnis 4- (ich weiß nicht, machte einfach keinen Spaß, positiv war wirklich die Philosophiestunde mit dem Pandaren am Boden, der seinen einzigen Sinn seines Lebens darin fand von Vögeln gefressen zuwerden)
Kun-Lai-Gipfel 2 (Schwierigkeitsanstieg ist hier positiv, Öffnung zum Tal der Blüten ziemlich episch, genau wie das erste betreten)
Tonglonsteppe (oder wie das Teil auch immer heißt^^) 2 (knall harte Gegner, die einen krassen Eindruck hinterlassen, gerade weil die Grundatmosphäre auch nach Gefahr und Tod schreit)
Schreckensöde nicht gespielt, weil nicht soweit vorgedrungen.

Etwas erschreckend war mein zweiter Besuch im Tal der Blüten. Wollte nur fliegen lernen und sah eine gefühlt endlose Anzahl von Quests, irgendwie blöd, weil man dachte, man hätte es geschafft :>


----------



## RedShirt (1. Oktober 2012)

Lasse es weiter geruhsam angehen, und werde erst heute Level 90 mit dem ersten und einzig gespielten (außer Mönch neu).

Finde die Länder sehr angenehm, finde die Gegenden mit vielen neutralen Mobs *sehr* angenehm und es kommt ein friedliches Gefühl rüber (Jadewald).
So gefällt es mir. Es geht nicht so planar zu, sondern Ebenen hoch und runter... die Zugänge sind OK, aber vermutlich wirds mit Twinks dann etwas heftiger, weil gewisse Questreihen für vieles halt am Ende nötig sind.

Dungeons sind OK (non-hc), mit geringerem Gear definitiv schwerer, mit 410 natürlich eher... gemütlich.
Aber man kann wipen. Wenn z.B. alle DDs wie wild AOE bomben und keiner das Heilviech erlegt... dann stacken Debuffs und als Tank hat man auch irgendwann keine CDs mehr.

Petbattle + Gemüse anbauen sind top. Abwechslungsreich, und letzteres für Raidfood cool - nix mehr unbedingt Angeln oder Umhauen. Notfalls VK.

Die Klaxxi find ich von der Lore her auch cool - Questreihen gut gemacht.

Blöd: wenn man Archy macht und gleich beim Questen buddelt - das "Perfekte Set" kann man bei den Lorewalkern abgeben, aber leider kommt man ja net hoch mangels Fliegen. Musste mich von nem Gildie hinfliegen lassen. =/ sonst wären die EP für Umme.

Ein großes Manko.

Viele tolle lustige Gegenstände (+) aber kein Taschenplatz dafür (--) ... hab alles voller Stylegear / Fungear und jetzt kommen tragbare Münzwährungen und viele Vanity-items... :-O wo soll ich das alles lagern? Hab beim Questen echte Probleme, trotz 26er Taschen :/

ARGH


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kun-Lai-Gipfel 2 (Schwierigkeitsanstieg ist hier positiv, Öffnung zum Tal der Blüten ziemlich episch, genau wie das erste betreten)




jo,kunlaigipfel war wirklich schwierig an einigen stellen.vor allem wo man in einer siedlung mehrere katapulte zerstören,gefangene befreien udn ein paar gegner töten sollte...ich natürlich forsch wie immer da ran an den feind.bin ja bis dato nirgendwo arg in bedrängnis geraten udn dann hauen die auf einmal rein als gäbs kein morgen....jeder einzelne versteht sich...udn ich pull gleich drei von denen...wollte mich noch mit handauflegung retten,aber musste angeschlagen übers ganze feld und dann greift mich noch so ne wurst an,der zwar ziemlich schwach war,aber mich nur noch einmal pieksen musste und ich starb...dann den ganzen weg um den berg vom fh laufen...grrrr...

danach geh ich gaaaanz vorsichtig ins lager udn nehm mir jeden einzeln vor.bis auf einmal,wo ich zwei gegner pullte(standen halt manchmal eng zusammen).ich steh gegen die beiden ganz gut da,bis ich auf einmal merke...huch,meine gesundheit sinkt rapide...da hat sich doch son mieser schurke hinter mich geschlichen udn stöhnt da seine dolche in mich rein...vielen dank an dieser stelle an den freundlichen hordler,der wirklich die gunst der std nutzte...udn ich wieder um den ganzen berg rumlaufen musste vom fh(((...

die beiden tode und noch ein netter gruß von drei hordlern in einer grabkammer brachten mich bisher um.bin jetzt gerade bei 88 angekommen...mal sehen wie oft ich noch bob sehe...

öffnung der tal der blüten war genial,aber irgendwie muss ich mich da verlaufen haben.war mit diesem quest viel zu früh dran,denn das gebiet hinter dem tor ist ja nur für 90iger und ich war da noch 87


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> öffnung der tal der blüten war genial,aber irgendwie muss ich mich da verlaufen haben.war mit diesem quest viel zu früh dran,denn das gebiet hinter dem tor ist ja nur für 90iger und ich war da noch 87



Bin dort mit 89 rein. Gerade die Eröffnungsmusik ist "kaiserlich" :>

Die verfügbaren Quests, bis auf eine bei der man mehrere Leute ansprechen muss, sind nachträglich komplett ab 90, also ist es wie wenn man mit 83 ins Schattenhochland fliegt oder mit 76 in die Eiskrone rennt. Alles ist da, man kann nur nix machen^^


----------



## RedShirt (1. Oktober 2012)

Doch, man kann seinen Ruhestein auf die neue Hauptstadt (mit Portalen) umlegen  und von da aus zentral schnell überallhin fliegen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2012)

Leider hat mich ab lvl 86(ich bin noch nicht einmal im Jadewald fertig) die Motivation verlassen und ich habe nicht mehr wirklich Lust einzuloggen.
Vielleicht liegts einfach daran,das mein Spielverhalten sich in 6 Jahren WoW einfach geändert hat und mich das Asia Setting zwischen null und garnicht anspricht.
Leider hat mich das Thema Pandaria von vornerein nicht interessiert(das 1. Mal bei einem Add-on),aber ich wollte dem Ganzen eine Chance geben.
Es hat sich alles bestätigt und ich widme mich nun anderen Dingen.

Trotz alledem wünsche ich euch viel Spaß 

Grüße Totem


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Doch, man kann seinen Ruhestein auf die neue Hauptstadt (mit Portalen) umlegen  und von da aus zentral schnell überallhin fliegen.




ich dussel...da sind portale in der stadt?...naja,hab zum glück den flugpunkt angenommen...dann wird das auch mein ruhesteinort...


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Oktober 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich dussel...da sind portale in der stadt?...naja,hab zum glück den flugpunkt angenommen...dann wird das auch mein ruhesteinort...




Hab die Portale beim ersten Durchlauf mit 89 nicht gesehen, war zwar n zweites Mal da (da eben schockiert über die Anzahl der nun verfügbaren Quests), aber da ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen.
Wirklich interessant finde ich derzeit ja das Tal der 4 Winde für die tägliche Pflanzanlage. :>


----------



## Russelkurt (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir gefiel die Optik der Beta schon ganz gut und die neuen Talente wurden auch immer besser, deshalb hab ich mich tatsächlich auf MoP gefreut und nicht so rumgeheult wie viele andere, die ich kenne. Toll fand ich etwas, das ich gestern beim Questen entdeckt habe: Die Shado-Pan sagen ja immer, dass sie die Wächter auf der Mauer seien und das Dunkel der Nacht vertreiben und sowas. Das hat mich schwer an Game of Thrones erinnert, was ich grad begeistert Band um Band lese.

Dann die Detailverliebtheit, mit der das Land gestaltet wurde. Man kann die schönheit Pandarias nur auf einem Reittier genießen, Flugtiere verderben einem die Aussicht. Darum finde ich es gut, dass man bis 90 reiten muss. Die Talentüberarbeitung habe ich zwar schon erwähnt, aber sie gefällt mir, besonders grad beim Hexer, besonders gut, weil man auch mal als Petklasse solo leveln kann, ohne so ein hirnverbranntes, grenzdebiles, tollwütiges Petviech zu haben.

Klar ist der Dämon oft nützlich aber - wer kennts nicht - Pets haben manchmal ihre irren 5 Minuten, in denen sie in den unpassendsten Momenten ganze Mobgruppen binden und dann verrecken oder, noch besser, einen dieser flüchtenden Feiglinge von Hoppelhasenbiestern nachjagen und so 3 weitere pullen. Mit der Opferung ist das kein Problem, da hat man nur die an der Backe, die man selber pullt und kann niemanden sonst beschuldigen. Insgesamt gefällt mir Pandaria wirklich gut. Mehr kann ich eigentlich nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Oktober 2012)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> . Die Talentüberarbeitung habe ich zwar schon erwähnt, aber sie gefällt mir, besonders grad beim Hexer, besonders gut, weil man auch mal als Petklasse solo leveln kann, ohne so ein hirnverbranntes, grenzdebiles, tollwütiges Petviech zu haben.
> 
> Klar ist der Dämon oft nützlich aber - wer kennts nicht - Pets haben manchmal ihre irren 5 Minuten, in denen sie in den unpassendsten Momenten ganze Mobgruppen binden und dann verrecken oder, noch besser, einen dieser flüchtenden Feiglinge von Hoppelhasenbiestern nachjagen und so 3 weitere pullen. Mit der Opferung ist das kein Problem, da hat man nur die an der Backe, die man selber pullt und kann niemanden sonst beschuldigen. Insgesamt gefällt mir Pandaria wirklich gut. Mehr kann ich eigentlich nicht dazu sagen.



Wobei ich echt zugeben muss, das es ohne meine treue Teufelswache wohl nicht auf die Weise gegangen wäre^^

Das Vieh hat mich so oft vor dem Verderben gerettet, wusste zwischendurch nicht, wer eigentlich gelevelt wird, ich oder die Wache? 

Erst im Kunlaigipfel hat sie dann nachgelassen, als sie schonmal grundsätzlich dann starb, wenn man 3 Gegner hatte und die Energie nicht gerade auf 1000 war, das man mit Chaoswellen und der Feuerbrandaura richtig reinholzen konnte.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (1. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wobei ich echt zugeben muss, das es ohne meine treue Teufelswache wohl nicht auf die Weise gegangen wäre^^
> 
> Das Vieh hat mich so oft vor dem Verderben gerettet, wusste zwischendurch nicht, wer eigentlich gelevelt wird, ich oder die Wache?
> 
> Erst im Kunlaigipfel hat sie dann nachgelassen, als sie schonmal grundsätzlich dann starb, wenn man 3 Gegner hatte und die Energie nicht gerade auf 1000 war, das man mit Chaoswellen und der Feuerbrandaura richtig reinholzen konnte.



Ich habs als Affli mit dem Leerenfürsten gemacht. Für Dailies mach ich das nach wie vor weiter da das Ding Aggro hält und mit Lebenslinie gut 4-6 Mobs schaffbar sind.

Und gerade in der Tonlongsteppe hat mir das tausendmal den Arsch gerettet, und wenn er starb, Finsterer Handel anwerfen, Seelensplitter und Zack steht ein Neuer da. Werd von vielen Gilides (gerade Stoffies) um so ein Vieh beneidet da auch Raremobs und Co. alles kein Problem darstellt. 

Generell gefällt mir Pandaria sehr gut. Nur das System mit den Dungeons gefällt mir nicht. 4 Nonheroics von denen maximal 2 für Zugangsgear für Heroes taugen. Ich hab jedenfalls noch keinen 90er gesehen der mit 440+ Gear 90 wurde.


----------



## Kyrador (1. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Generell gefällt mir Pandaria sehr gut. Nur das System mit den Dungeons gefällt mir nicht. 4 Nonheroics von denen maximal 2 für Zugangsgear für Heroes taugen. Ich hab jedenfalls noch keinen 90er gesehen der mit 440+ Gear 90 wurde.



In der Dread Waste bekommt man Questbelohnung mit Itemlevel 437 (grün) bzw. 450 (blau) und ich habe mir z.B. was über meine eigenen Berufe dazu hergestellt. Man kann schon direkt auf das nötige Item Level kommen, sogar ohne PvP-Ausrüstung. Ist aber halt die Frage, wo man questet (ich hatte die Dread Waste "durchgequestet", bevor ich 90 geworden bin).


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Oktober 2012)

So, Level 90 alles durchgequestet, Ausrüstung bereit für dieersten Heros...Zeit fürs erste Fazit:

Positiv: 
+ neue Gebiete, neue Quests
+ optisch klasse umgesetzt
+ story sowieso genial (Questtextleser bin^^)
+ viel neues zu entdecken
+ Haustierkämpfe
+ Lehrensucher Objekte als feines kleines Entdecker schmankerl (leider bisserl zu kurz und einfach geraten)
+ Szenarien (aber auch -)
+ viele neue Ruf und Unterfraktionen

Negativ:
- viel zu wenig Quests und Levelzeit
- damit verbunden viel zu niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Questen, auch und gerade das Endgebiet, die Schreckensöde passiert man fas im Vorbeigehen und Solo (gerade das unsägliche kurz Schaden auf einen bereits von jemand anders angepullten Bossmob, und trotzdem gezählt, macht die Sache spürbar zu einfach)
- Szenarien wirken wie fremdkörper...hätte mir da eine einführendere Geschichte per Questreihe gewünscht, um sie einzeln quasi freizuschalten
- Dungeons sind erfrischend kurz aber auch zu einfach, bin gespannt auf die Heros
- Berufe (VZ und Schneider) ....viel zu einfach viel zu schnell...bei Schneider kommt hinzu das mir zwischen dem einzigen Epicset das man (vorrausgesetzt Dropglück) und dem Standdarwollzeugs nix ausser zwei blaue PvP Sets dazwischen liegen. Das Wollzeug brauch kein Mensch, da die Questitems deutlich besser sind. Dazu droppt der Windstoff deutlich zu oft. 
- Daylies, nach der relativ kurzen Questphase kommt...nix...ausser Daylies...davon zwar ne Menge...aber auch künstlich in die Länge gezogen...Rufbelohnung zb bei Lotus pro Quest schlappe 100...da nicht alle der glaube 10 daylies dort ruf geben...kommt man täglich auf ca. 700 punkte...das wird dauern...bis auf ackerbauern siehts bei den anderen nicht viel besser aus

Fazit: Ich könnte noch mehr Vor und Nachteile anführen, will es aber mal dabei belassen. Grundsätzlich gefällt mir MoP ausserordentlich gut. Aber mich deucht das die Cata Langeweile früher einsetzen wird, als geahnt. Bereits nach ner Woche bleibt nix anderes übrig Heros, Szenarien immer und immer wieder durchzu kauen und die daylies runterzuschrubben. Danach folgen die SZs. Haustierkampf ist zwar nett für zwischendurch, aber auch keine Dauerbeschäftigung. Blizz muss sich diesmal zumindest bei mir wirklich an dem versprochenen Inhaltsnachschub messen lassen, sonst verfliegt die Anfangseuphorie sehr schnell.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Bereits nach ner Woche bleibt nix anderes übrig Heros, Szenarien immer und immer wieder durchzu kauen und die daylies runterzuschrubben.



Was hättest du gedacht, was man nach Level 90 zu tun hat, ausser Rufsammeln per Dailies, HC-Instanzen und Szenarien, also dem üblichen "Endcontent" wobei der für Speiler die ungern Instanzen gehen deutlich ausgeweitet wurde (deutlich mehr und "abwechslungsreichere" Dailies + Szenarien)?


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was hättest du gedacht, was man nach Level 90 zu tun hat, ausser Rufsammeln per Dailies, HC-Instanzen und Szenarien, also dem üblichen "Endcontent" wobei der für Speiler die ungern Instanzen gehen deutlich ausgeweitet wurde (deutlich mehr und "abwechslungsreichere" Dailies + Szenarien)?



Die Betonung liegt auf "Bereits nach ner Woche".


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Die Betonung liegt auf "Bereits nach ner Woche".



War das denn jemals (ausser zu Classic, wo die lange Levelzeit, viele Neuspieler abhielt, da "zu zeitintensiv") anders? Der aktuelle Levelweg ist doch deutlich länger als in den beiden vorherigen Addons (erster 80er Char auf meinem Server zu WotLk um 10:00 Uhr am Releasetag, Ctaclysm um 5:00 Uhr, Mists of Pandaria um 14:00 Uhr), für viele (sehr viele) aber nur ein lästiges Hindernis auf dem Weg zum "eigentlichen Spiel" - aktuell ist es ein halbwegs angenehmer Kompromiss, auch wenn ich einige schon lesen durfte, die meinten leveln würde viel zu lange dauern (mehr als solche die meinen, Leveln wäre zu kurz)^^

Kleines Beispiel:


http://eu.battle.net...opic/5574897904


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Oktober 2012)

@Derulu

Naja ist ja auch subjektiv. Woltk hatte da meiner Meinung nach mehr Questcontent, vor allem auch auf Max Lev. BC im übrigen auch (an die schöne lange Karaquestreihe denk) und hatte dafür mehr Herausforderungen ab Max.Lev. 
Herausforderungen sind sry (FÜR MICH) die dümmste Idee ever. Das Durchgerushe, und hauptsache schnell schnell durch wird damit nur auf die Spitze getrieben. Szenarien, Haustierkampf usw. sind nette und gute Goodies, werden auf Dauer jedoch nicht drüber hinwegtäuschen, das eben jener Endcontent nur noch aus SZ bestehen wird. Und der fürchte ich wird angsichts des Schwieirgkeitsgrades derzeit auch die meisten "Nicht Quester" nicht allzulange zufriedenstellen. Dabei spielt auch nochne Rolle aus meiner Sicht, das die Berufe noch mehr ins Abseits geraten sind und viel zu schnell das Max erreicht ist. Wie gesagt, MoP ist gut und deutlich besser als Cata (auch wenn ich weiterhin der Meinung bin das Cata und die Überarbeitung der alten Welt nötig waren). Inwiefern es länger bindet, wird man sehen.

PS: Klar war das mal anders
BC hat das Leveln vergleichsweise lange gedauert. 
Woltk gings einen Tick schneller, aber meiner Meinung nach genau richtig.
Cata ging dann noch schneller, für meinen Geschmack schon einen ticken zu schnell, dafür gabs beim Questen ab und zu auch mal ne Herausforderung, die ma eben nicht solo zu schaffen war)
MoP selbst als Casual biste in ein paar Tagen durch und das solo und ohne schwierigkeiten.

PPS: Vielleicht liegts auch an meiner Klasse. Schadensoutput, Tankfähigkeit des Leerenfürsten steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem was mir die armen Kreaturen antun können ^^ (und das bereits von Beginn an, ohne das ich in Cata geraidet hätte)


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Negativ:
> ...
> - damit verbunden viel zu niedriger Schwierigkeitsgrad beim Questen, auch und gerade das Endgebiet, die Schreckensöde passiert man fas im Vorbeigehen und Solo (gerade das unsägliche kurz Schaden auf einen bereits von jemand anders angepullten Bossmob, und trotzdem gezählt, macht die Sache spürbar zu einfach)
> ...


Das ist ja so beabsichtigt und gab es ja auch schon bei Cata. Damit wird halt verhindert das die Leute Schlange stehen müssen.  Und das war auch von vielen Spielern so gewünscht worden, sonst hätte Blizzard das ja nicht gemacht. War früher halt irgendwie blöd. Gerade bei Dailys konnte man sich öfters auf längere Wartezeiten deswegen einstellen. 
Ob zu einfach oder nicht, man konnte auch bei Cata schon nahezu jeden Elite-Mob alleine legen, wenn man das entsprechende Gear hatte. Und sehr hoch war die Latte schon damals zu Cata nicht gesetzt. Auch hierbei kam Blizzard den Spielern entgegen die das so haben wollten.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Dabei spielt auch nochne Rolle aus meiner Sicht, das die Berufe noch mehr ins Abseits geraten sind und viel zu schnell das Max erreicht ist.



Die wirklich guten "Rezepte" für Berufe (also ähnlich den HC-Dropps), gibt's nur für Ruf (bei den "Rüstungsherstellerberufen")^^ 

BTW: Mit meinem Druiden war keine einzige Quest in Cataclysm so, dass man ich sie nicht problemlos alleine hätte meistern können - auch mit keiner anderen Klasse, bis auf Priester, Magier und Schamanen (und ganz neu dem Mönch) hab ich da alle bereits durchgeprügelt (und bisher ALLE Quests in den Catagebieten gemacht)

Das Leveln empfinde ich ähnlich wie in Cata, nur erheblich länger


----------



## colt179 (4. Oktober 2012)

Leveln dauert nach meiner meinung zu lang ,hört sich nach mimi an aber wenn du mehrere chars hast dann mußte diesen level prozeß  durchmachen ,und auch die ruffraktionen fordern da ihren tribut ,für twinks ist das alles zu aufwendig gestaltet ,ich bin casual und kein pro zocker der 24std on sein kann,blizzard bitte ändern ,ich möchte nämlich auch gern ihn raids reingehen können auch als casual spieler!


----------



## MrDatchy (4. Oktober 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> Leveln dauert nach meiner meinung zu lang ,hört sich nach mimi an aber wenn du mehrere chars hast dann mußte diesen level prozeß  durchmachen ,und auch die ruffraktionen fordern da ihren tribut ,für twinks ist das alles zu aufwendig gestaltet ,ich bin casual und kein pro zocker der 24std on sein kann,blizzard bitte ändern ,ich möchte nämlich auch gern ihn raids reingehen können auch als casual spieler!



Wenn man sich viel Zeit lässt, dauert das leveln von 85 auf 90 maximal 10 Tage. Gerade weil du ja ein Casual bist, ist das doch okay. Und du kommst genau richtig in den RaidProgress, nämlich wenn nicht alle mit ihrem Standartgear raiden und es gerade deswegen nicht casualtauglich ist.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant finde ich derzeit ja das Tal der 4 Winde für die tägliche Pflanzanlage. :>



V.a. mit 85er Twinks... schnell hingelaufen, 3 Quests gemacht -> Anfang anbauen. 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist ja so beabsichtigt und gab es ja auch schon bei Cata. Damit wird halt verhindert das die Leute Schlange stehen müssen.



Sehr gut auch, weil einen die Gegenfraktion (PVP Server) nicht mehr umlegt, sondern den Mob mitlegt und alles ist gut - das Teamwork hatte ich in den letzten Tagen mehrfach.



colt179 schrieb:


> blizzard bitte ändern ,ich möchte nämlich auch gern ihn raids reingehen können auch als casual spieler!



Null problemo. 85-90 musst ja, aber wenn Du blau bist Instanzen machen und Questen, fällt viel ab.

90 kaufst Dir das Händlergear für Gold (was Du vorher aus Questen/Instanzen gemacht hast).
Dann ab in LFR, kommt ab nächster Woche. HC Zugang von 440 auf 435 iLevel wurd gesenkt.

Doch alles paletti o.O Content kann gesehen werden.


----------



## Dalfi (4. Oktober 2012)

MoP ist der totale Overkill......und ich finds geil.


weiß im Moment gar nicht was ich zuerst machen soll / will. 

Erster Char auf 90 und Hero´s besuchen ?
Mönch anfangen ?
Berufe der Chars auf 600 maximieren ?
Twinks Leveln ?
Gemüse anbauen ?
Windschlange Farmen ?
Pet Battle ?
Dailys für Ruf und Gold ?

usw......

einen 90er hab ich und jetzt mach ich im Stundentakt irgendwas von den ganzen Sachen und es wird so nie langweilig. Endgame und Raiden sind für mich nicht mehr so wichtig. Daher Danke Blizz für die Riesenauswahl an Alternativen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2012)

colt179 schrieb:


> Leveln dauert nach meiner meinung zu lang ,hört sich nach mimi an aber wenn du mehrere chars hast dann mußte diesen level prozeß  durchmachen ,und auch die ruffraktionen fordern da ihren tribut ,für twinks ist das alles zu aufwendig gestaltet ,ich bin casual und kein pro zocker der 24std on sein kann,blizzard bitte ändern ,ich möchte nämlich auch gern ihn raids reingehen können auch als casual spieler!



naja...ich bin seit längerem auch casual gamer. ich spiele einen char, der recht schnell die 90. stufe erreicht hat, das itemlvl liegt bereits bei 466 und ich werde 2x die woche raiden. wenn man natürlich 27 chars spielen möchte, muss man natürlich abstriche machen...entweder viel zocken, oder eben nicht alle leveln und mit jedem raiden wollen.

mir persönlich wäre sogar ne längere lvl-phase lieber, anspruchsvolle heros u knackige raids. da ich selbst nur einen char spiele, habe ich selbst als casual, oft zu wenig aufgaben im spiel.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> da ich selbst nur einen char spiele, habe ich selbst als casual, oft zu wenig aufgaben im spiel.




ich spiele 2 chars,obwohl der pala mein mainchar ist,den ich fast ausschliesslich spiele...aber werde mein twink auch nochmal ins rennen schicken,weil ich viele quests nicht gemacht habe,da ich im tal der 4 winde nach norden weiter gequestet bin,anstatt nach westen...da lagen auch noch einige quests die ich nicht gemacht habe und landpartien nicht aufgedeckt habe...

aber eins nach dem anderen...erstmal muss mein main auf 90...ich hab den jetzt auf 89,5 udn geh das immer noch ganz ruhig an...
wenn ich den auf 90 habe werde ich die flugquest machen und mich dann mal informieren wie dieses "haustierkampf" geht udn mir das mal anschauen...und anscheinend scheint es ja da irgendwas mit farmerei/pflanzen anbauen(?) zu geben in pandaria,wie ich das hier so lese.hab ich auch noch nix von gehört,aber ich bin auch nich so der zocker...

udn wenn ich mir das angeschaut habe,lege ich wieder mit meiner hauptbeschäftigung losVP...bis ich da wieder voll ausgerüstet bin,bei meiner wenigen spielzeit, vergeht eh wieder ein jahr...


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (4. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja...ich bin seit längerem auch casual gamer. ich spiele einen char, der recht schnell die 90. stufe erreicht hat, das itemlvl liegt bereits bei 466 und ich werde 2x die woche raiden. wenn man natürlich 27 chars spielen möchte, muss man natürlich abstriche machen...entweder viel zocken, oder eben nicht alle leveln und mit jedem raiden wollen.
> 
> mir persönlich wäre sogar ne längere lvl-phase lieber, anspruchsvolle heros u knackige raids. da ich selbst nur einen char spiele, habe ich selbst als casual, oft zu wenig aufgaben im spiel.



Wie definierst du "Casual gamer"? Die "Casuals" die ich kenne sind grad mal 90, geschweige denn das die ein Equip haben was höher als Full Heroic ist.


----------



## Catagena (4. Oktober 2012)

Diese Erweiterung löst bei mir einfach gar nichts aus. Nichts ist sehr viel schlechter geworden, ebenso ist auch nichts wirklich besser geworden. Vieles wurde sehr stark vereinfacht, eine Tendenz die mich persönlich sehr stört (selbst als casual gamer fühle ich mich nicht gefordert). Wozu aber soll ich eine Spiel spielen, welches kaum noch Anforderungen stellt und einem quasi die gebratenen Tauben wie im Schlaraffenland auf den Teller fliegen.
Ich glaub, ich mach mal wieder ein Jahr Pause ....


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Es wäre toll, wenn die heroischen Instanzen ohne TS machbar wären.

Aktuell braucht man ja TS, damit man geweckt werden kann, falls man vor Langeweile einschläft ...


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein Tip nebenbei:

Den ruf bei "Die Hujoin" kriegt man ja bekanntlich nur über das Anlegen des Wappenrocks derselbigen Fraktion und einen (mehreren) Besuch "höherstufiger" Dungeons. Noch gilt im Übrigen das auch für heroische Woltk Dungeons. Wird sobald Bliizzard das entdeckt rausgepatcht, da bin ich mir sicher. Aber noch sollten diejenigen die vielleicht noch Erfolge übrighaben in den Inis von Nordend, diesen jetzt noch einen Besuch abstatten. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## Miss Mojo (4. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin gerade gestern mal 88 geworden... 

wenn man halt ne woche nix anderes macht als vor der kiste zu hängen, also da darf man sich halt nicht beschweren. ich schau mir ja auch nicht alle star wars teile hintereinander an und mecker dann rum, dass es keine 40 stunden filmmaterial sind...


----------



## RedShirt (4. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aktuell braucht man ja TS, damit man geweckt werden kann, falls man vor Langeweile einschläft ...



Schau Dir ne Serie nebenher an, funktioniert bei mir gut (Tank).

Ich schau nur rüber, wenn nix mehr zuckt oder ein "beep" kommt weil <20% hp. 



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Den ruf bei "Die Hujoin" kriegt man ja bekanntlich nur über das Anlegen des Wappenrocks derselbigen Fraktion und einen (mehreren) Besuch "höherstufiger" Dungeons. Noch gilt im Übrigen das auch für heroische Woltk Dungeons.



Du kriegst sogar ruf, wenn Du als 90er Düsterbruch durchrollst...  war da für ne alte Q drin.


----------



## Daown (4. Oktober 2012)

An alle, die immer wieder wegen des fehlenden Anspruches meckern...
Ein Großteil des Anspruches wird doch vor allem in Bezug auf das Leveln oder die Instanzen in WoW nicht durch irgendwelche hochkomplizierten Mechaniken der KI-Gegner erzeugt, sondern schlicht und einfach über das vorhandene Equipp geregelt.War doch schon immer so, oder nicht?oO Wenn Blizz einem nun zu schnell zu gute Ausrüstung an die Hand gibt, experimentiert etwas rum.Ist doch nicht so, dass man als Spieler überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad hätte.;D

Wenn man gezwungen sein will, seine Klasse richtig auszuspielen, sollte man eh zum PvP greifen.

Ich bin positiv überrascht von dem Addon, mir gefällt die Gestaltung von Pandaria, die Quests sind abwechslungsreicher als bei den Vorgängern, auch wenn ein Großteil wieder nach Schema F abläuft (aber hey, so ist das nunmal in MMO,s), Haustierkämpfe sind gut umgesetzt und ein netter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch, es gibt neue Bg,s (Insel und Alterac abwählbar für die zufällige Suche, YESSSS)und Ruffraktionen, bei denen man etwas tun muss, um auf ehrfürchtig zu gelangen.^^
Was mich auch ein wenig stört ist, dass man die Berufe relativ zügig auf Max hat.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

Daown schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz einem nun zu schnell zu gute Ausrüstung an die Hand gibt, experimentiert etwas rum.Ist doch nicht so, dass man als Spieler überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad hätte.;D


Fährst du bei einem Autorennen auch mit einem Opel Corsa, weil es das schwerer macht, zu gewinnen? Oder besser noch, mit einem VW Käfer? Oo

Abgesehen davon habe ich Quest-Equip in den "heroischen" Instanzen getragen, also nicht irgendwie 1000000 Epics oder so angelegt, sondern noch grüne und blaue Teile und ein Schmuckstück von Coren Düsterbräu. Trotzdem ist es deutlich zu einfach. Wie soll das nur mit "epischer" Ausrüstung aussehen?


----------



## Xidish (5. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt fängst Du auch noch rumzu ... - dachte, Du wärst schon erhabeneren Alters. 
Und was für ein Beispiel mit dem Auto ...
Klar fahre ich lieber Herbie - weil's es einfach Spaß macht.
(Der alte Käfer ist einfach nur unschlagbar.^)

Und genauso ist es mit all den Spielen - selbst ist der Mann (Frau natürlich auch)!!
Warum wird zuallererst immer nur die Schuld bei den anderen gesucht und nicht bei sich selbst?!

Ich jedenfalls habe meinen Spaß.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll das nur mit "epischer" Ausrüstung aussehen?



ich würde darauf tippen, dass einige hc-instanzen mit t16, für manche klassen solo zu schaffen sind...

die heroischen instanzen sind schon extrem einfach, ähnlich wie zu wotlk. ich hab mir mein 463er equip gefarmt und will setzt schon nimmer rein.... irgendwie schade...

im challenge mode siehts schon wieder anders aus. ich spiele zwar nicht gerne auf zeit, aber irgendwie gefällt mir der modus.... der raid kann im normal-mode natürlich auch nicht wirklich viel, aber ich habe auch nichts schweres erwartet. alles in allem, gefällt mir mop bisher weit besser als wotlk und cata.... wenn man wie ich, nicht vor hat nen twink auf 90 zu leveln, ist man halt schnell wieder am ende... ein abend die woche arena...


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Fährst du bei einem Autorennen auch mit einem Opel Corsa, weil es das schwerer macht, zu gewinnen? Oder besser noch, mit einem VW Käfer? Oo
> 
> Abgesehen davon habe ich Quest-Equip in den "heroischen" Instanzen getragen, also nicht irgendwie 1000000 Epics oder so angelegt, sondern noch grüne und blaue Teile und ein Schmuckstück von Coren Düsterbräu. Trotzdem ist es deutlich zu einfach. Wie soll das nur mit "epischer" Ausrüstung aussehen?



Das ist nun mal Absicht...der erste große (sogar der größte) Accountschwund kam mit Anfang Cata (Q1 2011) und der Hauptgrund war (nach Blizzard und die sollten es wohl wissen, schließlich haben sie ihre Logs und Kündigungsgründe): "HCs zu schwer, keinen Bock auf sowas, wenn ich nur mal 1-2h abends dahindaddeln will und dann in einer einzigen Instanz rumhänge und sonst nichts machen kann" - aus dem Grund war schon ab dem nächsten Instanztier alles wieder mehr Richtung WotLk getrimmt und dies wird nun weiter durchgezogen. Für Leute die "Herausforderung" suchen, wurde der Challenge Modus eingeführt, da wird deine Ausrüstung normalisiert, die Instanz ein bißchen schwerer und du darfst dich mit anderen und der Uhr messen, kriegst ganz spezielle Belohnungen und Titel und stehst, wenn du wirklich gut bist, am Ende sogar auf einer Bestenliste, sowohl server- als auch weltweit


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Für Leute die "Herausforderung" suchen, wurde der Challenge Modus eingeführt, da wird deine Ausrüstung normalisiert, die Instanz ein bißchen schwerer und du darfst dich mit anderen und der Uhr messen, kriegst ganz spezielle Belohnungen und Titel und stehst, wenn du wirklich gut bist, am Ende sogar auf einer Bestenliste, sowohl server- als auch weltweit




was es nicht alles gibt...
da können sich doch dann die hardcorezocker so richtig austoben.ist doch für alle gesorgt.find ich von blizz prima gelöst...die progamer haben dann auch ihre eigene liga.jeder so wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## Kyrador (5. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> der raid kann im normal-mode natürlich auch nicht wirklich viel, aber ich habe auch nichts schweres erwartet



Wie weit seid ihr denn? Wir haben jetzt 4/6 aus MSV und meine Eindrücke der fünf Bosse, die wir versucht haben...

- Steinwächter: für den typischen Randomraid schon eine harte Nuss zum Einstieg. Für den eingespielten Raid aber recht schnell machbar
- Feng: nach den Steinwächter gleich nen ganz Zacken härter. Hier ist das Timing der Tanks (vor allem in Phase 2 mit dem Flammen einsammeln des Boss) ziemlich wichtig
- Gara'jal: ein erster DPS-Encounter, wir haben ihn mit zwei Heilern gemacht, denn mit drei Heilern knabberst du da schon echt am Enrage von 6 Minuten
- Geisterkönige: in unseren Augen der einfachste Encounter der Instanz, obwohl er sehr viel Bewegung benötigt
- Elegon: böser DPS-Encounter, benötigt sehr viel Einspielung für die Taktik (nix Ultraxion mit Knöpfchen drücken und das wars), und wenn die sitzt, muss man erstmal den Enrage knacken
- Wille des Imperators: bis dato nur auf der Beta gespielt, schien dort aber sehr anspruchsvoll, wobei Elegon wohl härter war/ist

Man hat schon ordentlich zu tun und der Randomraid wird sich schwer tun. Mit besserer Ausrüstung siehts natürlich anders aus, denke ich. Aber wer ohnehin nur unregelmäßig spielen kann und raiden will, wird ohnehin mit dem LFR besser bedient sein (der ja nächste Woche kommt)...


----------



## Rabaz (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann die Begeisterung nicht so ganz teilen. Ich habe mop zwar erst seit gestern und nur das erste Gebiet und ein level gemacht, aber hier gehts ja schließlich auch um die ERSTEN Eindrücke. Und das questen hängt mir jetzt schon zum Hals raus. Bei den Quests sind zwar ein paar ganz lustige Gimmicks eingebaut (mal was bomben usw.) aber das hatten wir seit BC schon immer. Ansonsten gehts 08-15 töte 12 hier und töte 12 da und töte 12 drüben, und dann meldest du dich beim nächsten der die gleichen Aufträge hat nur an anderen Viechern. Man ist in die schlechte alte Angewohnheit der miesen droprate zurückgefallen, so hat komischerweise nur jeder dritte Basilisk ein Auge und nur jede vierte Wespe den zu lootenden Stachel. 

Berufe habe ich zugegeben nur sehr oberflächlich geguckt. Per Zufall habe ich auch den Pada-Kochlehrer irgendwo angetroffen und gleich alle Rezepte bei ihm lernen können. Ich habe eine halbe Tasche voller neuer Kochzutaten + selbst geangelter Fische und was kann ich herstellen ? NICHTS. Schon seltsam. Und von allen neuen Rezepten erhöht genau nur EINS (Milchreis) meine Kochfertigkeit, das aber gleich um 5 Punkte. Aber egal das wird sich alles finden.

Dass es keine Klassenlehrer und keine Talente mehr gibt war schon vorher klar, aber ich finde es ernüchternd wenn beim erreichen des nächsten levels jetzt GARNIX ist, es spielt keine Rolle man rennt halt einfach weiter. Für mich ist noch mehr als vorher nur darauf ausgelegt, durch zu rennen und sich auf 90 zu kloppen.

Die Welt ist schön bunt und von asiatischem Meditationsgedudel untermalt aber das ist Geschmacksache. 

Was in den Inzen dropt juckt 3 Tage nach Erscheinungsdatum schon keinen mehr. Was dann bleibt sind Haustiere das abnudeln täglicher Quests bis zu erbrechen. KA wo viele hier ihre Langzeitmotivation sehen.


----------



## Kyrador (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Die Welt ist schön bunt und von asiatischem Meditationsgedudel untermalt aber das ist Geschmacksache.



Ein Bild aus dem abschließenden Gebiet von MoP:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Bild vom Open World Boss "Sha des Zorns"


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ja, alles sehr knuffig


----------



## Hsvfan (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich hab das Addon auch, aber momentan kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Meinung dazu bilden
ob es gut oder schlecht ist. Es gibt durchaus ein paar nette Sachen. Pandaria wunderschön gestaltet, Mönch als Heiler recht anspruchsvoll, Pandas sind ganz süß, Fliegen erst ab 90 in Pandaria (erinnert an BC), Pet Battles ein netter nebenher Zeitvertreib. Eigentlich überwiegen die positiven Sachen , weil negativ finde ich bisher nur das fehlen der Talentbäume und das es im Endcontent um Ruf zu farmen alles nur noch über Dailys geht.Und der letzte Punkt ist genau das was mir die Freude an dem Addon echt kaputt macht, weil ich ein totaler Daily-Muffel bin, hasse es wie die Pest, weil früher oder später wiederholt sich eh immer alles und das hat man auch so schon zu genüge..wenn man twinkt etc.....Deswegen spiele ich meinen 90er fast gar nicht, weils kein Spaß macht auf 90.

Aber aus diesen Grund ist meine Meinung zweigeteilt bezüglich MoP!


----------



## RedShirt (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Berufe habe ich zugegeben nur sehr oberflächlich geguckt. Per Zufall habe ich auch den Pada-Kochlehrer irgendwo angetroffen und gleich alle Rezepte bei ihm lernen können. Ich habe eine halbe Tasche voller neuer Kochzutaten + selbst geangelter Fische und was kann ich herstellen ? NICHTS. Schon seltsam. Und von allen neuen Rezepten erhöht genau nur EINS (Milchreis) meine Kochfertigkeit, das aber gleich um 5 Punkte. Aber egal das wird sich alles finden.



Tal der 4 Winde in der Mitte ist der Koch-Hub... da gibts 5 neue Kochrichtungen (5x 525 auf 600 bringen) mit Rezepten je nach Art: STR/STAM/AGI/INT/SPIRIT Food.

Mit schön viel Dailies um Ruf usw zu farmen. Rezepte hochskillen dauert. Und es gibt dort neue "Kochmarken" =)


----------



## Facebash (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich spiele WoW erst seit Wotlk...

Aber ich muss sagen Pandaria gefällt mir bisher am besten!

Pro's und Con's:

+ Stimmungsvolle Atmosphäre von Beginn an (Der Jadewald... einfach nur schön)
+ Nette Questreihen, die nach einer Zeit in einem Höhepunkt gipfeln (insofern man die Texte liest & das hab' ich leider nicht getan)
+ Die Gebiete sind, finde ich, einfach schön gestaltet ... nur die Krasarangwildnis sagt mir nicht ganz zu, dafür ist das Tal der 4 Winde eine wunderbare Erinnerung an meine erste Zeit in Nagrand
+ Die Instanzen mag ich einfach - es gibt nur 1, oder 2 die mir ebenfalls vom Aufbau nicht ganz gefallen, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben ;-)
+ und so weiter und so weiter ...

- Die Talentbäume (die nicht vorhanden sind) gefallen mir gar nicht ... :-(
- Praktisch ist das Crossrealm-zocken auch nicht gerade (vorallem nicht beim Daylies machen)
- Die World-Bosse sind sowieso nur blöde Draufhauerei :-P

Ich sitze gerade in der Arbeit & daher fällt mir im Moment nichts mehr ein ... aber falls doch, werde ich es nachtragen :-)

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Buffed-Lesern ein *SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE*


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Dass es keine Klassenlehrer und keine Talente mehr gibt war schon vorher klar, aber ich finde es ernüchternd wenn beim erreichen des nächsten levels jetzt GARNIX ist, es spielt keine Rolle man rennt halt einfach weiter. Für mich ist noch mehr als vorher nur darauf ausgelegt, durch zu rennen und sich auf 90 zu kloppen.



Schau beim Levelon einfach mal öfters ins Fähigkeitenbuch. Da kommen regelmäßig neue dazu, so wie früher beim Lehrer und hat nichts mit den Talenten alle 15 Level zu tun. Toll oder?


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... schaut wohl so aus, als ob es sich doch mal wieder lohnt, in WoW rein zu schauen. Eigentlich wollte ich das ja nicht mehr machen, aber Guild Wars 2 fesselt mich leider doch nicht so, wie erhofft. Ja, es macht zwar Spaß, aber im Vergleich zu WoW bin ich dann doch immer schnell offline :/ ***AHHHH - Zwickmühle*** ^^


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Schau beim Levelon einfach mal öfters ins Fähigkeitenbuch. Da kommen regelmäßig neue dazu, so wie früher beim Lehrer und hat nichts mit den Talenten alle 15 Level zu tun. Toll oder?



Er hat schon Recht...zwischen 85 und 90 tut sich auch dort nicht mehr viel. Es hat sich aber natürlich zwischen 80 und 85 (und auch zwischen 70 und 80) eigentlich auch nicht mehr viel getan, zumindest seit man nicht mehr jede Skillstufe extra lernen muss, sondern der Skill mitlevelt


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Oktober 2012)

Ging es denn um den Weg von 85 auf 90? Von 85 war doch nie die Rede.


----------



## MrDreamJ (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde im Gegensatz zu Cata haben sie es viel besser hinbekommen, und nicht nur wegen den Pokemonkämpfen =D


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ging es denn um den Weg von 85 auf 90? Von 85 war doch nie die Rede.



Naja, er sprach aber auch nicht von dem Bereich vorher^^...zumindest erwähnt er das nicht, da kann man jetzt reininterpretieren wie man will, ein größerer Teil wird aber vermutlich eher von 85-90 spielen als noch einmal von 1-90


----------



## Daown (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich trauere den Talentbäumen, die einem früher ne große Auswahl vorgegaukelt haben, nicht so sehr hinterher und finde, dass ich gegenwärtig bei meiner Untoten(Dk)zumindest viel mehr Optionen im PvP besitze, wo sich das Ausprobieren lohnt.
So entscheide ich mich wie ich Runenmacht/Runen regeneriere, zwischen CC,s, wie ich Leben wiederherstelle, ob ich Gegner slowe oder doch selbst eher einen Speedbuff haben möchte usw..


----------



## Loony555 (5. Oktober 2012)

Daown schrieb:


> Ich trauere den Talentbäumen, die einem früher ne große Auswahl vorgegaukelt haben, nicht so sehr hinterher...



Ich auch überhaupt nicht. Ist wirklich sehr gut so, wie es jetzt ist... Finde das aktuelle Skill und Talentsystem sehr gelungen.

Als "Viel-Twinker" finde ichs besonders angenehm, dass ich nicht mehr alle paar Levels aus der Pampa in die Hauptstadt reisen muss, 
um dort zum Lehrer zu rennen, um neue Skills zu lernen.


----------



## Rabaz (5. Oktober 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Tal der 4 Winde in der Mitte ist der Koch-Hub... da gibts 5 neue Kochrichtungen (5x 525 auf 600 bringen) mit Rezepten je nach Art: STR/STAM/AGI/INT/SPIRIT Food.
> 
> Mit schön viel Dailies um Ruf usw zu farmen. Rezepte hochskillen dauert. Und es gibt dort neue "Kochmarken" =)




Jau danke für diesen Lichtblick ^^ heute Abend bin ich auch von ganz allein darauf gestoßen. Zugegeben ganz nett....etwas Aufmerksamkeit für Köche...0:1 für Blizzard an dieser Stelle. Mein Gesamt-Gefühl und meine Bedenken kann das aber nicht wettmachen.

Vor allem die Ruf-Farmerei werde ich nicht durchstehen das weiß ich schon vorher. Und um Himmels Willen ich kann das Wort JADE nicht mehr hören oder lesen das tut mir nach 2 Tagen schon körperlich weh. Jade, Jadeschlange, Jadeschrein, Jadehexe, Jadetempel, Jade[insert anything], Jadetiger, Jadegötze, Jadekürbis, Jadearmbrust, Jadeschild, Dolch mit Jadegriff, Jadefeuerwerk, Jadeauge, Jadefeuertinte, Jadephiole....
und JADEBASILISKENRÜCKENSCHUPPE. Allein dieses Wort hat da bestimmt 50.000 Euro verschlungen bei der Entwicklung incl. Übersetzung usw.

Da geht man so in seinen Jadeklamotten und mit seiner nagelneuen Jadewaffe in den Jadewald und kloppt Jadegremlins, die schmeißen dann Jadebrocken weg welche man einsammelt und zum Questgeber an der Jadehütte bringt, der die dringend für irgendein Jadeartefakt braucht zur Rettung der Welt, dazu schmeißt er sie in ein Jadefeuer usw. usw. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich das verkrafte.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Oktober 2012)

ich war nie ein freund von täglichen quests...für ein bis zwei fraktionen je addon, konnte ich das verkraften. mittlerwele kann ich schon sagen: "ich hasse tägliche quests"...


----------



## Nexilein (6. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich war nie ein freund von täglichen quests...für ein bis zwei fraktionen je addon, konnte ich das verkraften. mittlerwele kann ich schon sagen: "ich hasse tägliche quests"...



Da bist du bestimmt nicht der einzige 

Ich mag die ewige Wiederholung auch nicht, aber in der Regel gibt es dafür ja auch mehr oder weniger interessante Dinge; wer das Reittier oder den Drachen will, der muss da eben durch, wer darauf verzichten kann, der kann es sich auch sparen.
Von daher finde ich die täglichen Quests in WoW eigentlich eher weniger penetrant.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja, er sprach aber auch nicht von dem Bereich vorher^^...zumindest erwähnt er das nicht, da kann man jetzt reininterpretieren wie man will, ein größerer Teil wird aber vermutlich eher von 85-90 spielen als noch einmal von 1-90



Reininterpretieren kann man immer so viel man will. Wenn nicht explizit ein bestimmter Abschnitt genannt wird, geh ich immer vom allgemeinen aus und in diesem Fall fängt "das durchkloppen auf 90" bei 1 an. Ich kann schliesslich nichts dafür, wenn sich jemand unpräzise ausdrückt.


----------



## fereman (8. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Jau danke für diesen Lichtblick ^^ heute Abend bin ich auch von ganz allein darauf gestoßen. Zugegeben ganz nett....etwas Aufmerksamkeit für Köche...0:1 für Blizzard an dieser Stelle. Mein Gesamt-Gefühl und meine Bedenken kann das aber nicht wettmachen.
> 
> Vor allem die Ruf-Farmerei werde ich nicht durchstehen das weiß ich schon vorher. Und um Himmels Willen ich kann das Wort JADE nicht mehr hören oder lesen das tut mir nach 2 Tagen schon körperlich weh. Jade, Jadeschlange, Jadeschrein, Jadehexe, Jadetempel, Jade[insert anything], Jadetiger, Jadegötze, Jadekürbis, Jadearmbrust, Jadeschild, Dolch mit Jadegriff, Jadefeuerwerk, Jadeauge, Jadefeuertinte, Jadephiole....
> und JADEBASILISKENRÜCKENSCHUPPE. Allein dieses Wort hat da bestimmt 50.000 Euro verschlungen bei der Entwicklung incl. Übersetzung usw.
> ...



lol made my day


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich war nie ein freund von täglichen quests...für ein bis zwei fraktionen je addon, konnte ich das verkraften. mittlerwele kann ich schon sagen: "ich hasse tägliche quests"...



Besorg dir Ho-zen Friedenspfeife wenn ich das richtig interpretiere bist du mit ca 60 min aufwand in einem Jahr bei allen Völkern auf erführchtig. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Oktober 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Besorg dir Ho-zen Friedenspfeife wenn ich das richtig interpretiere bist du mit ca 60 min aufwand in einem Jahr bei allen Völkern auf erführchtig. ^^




geht bestimmt nur als Troll, nachdem man Rauchzeichen mit dem Lagerfeuer gemacht hat :>

cooles Teil^^


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Vor allem die Ruf-Farmerei werde ich nicht durchstehen das weiß ich schon vorher. Und um Himmels Willen ich kann das Wort JADE nicht mehr hören oder lesen das tut mir nach 2 Tagen schon körperlich weh.



Die wird hart, weil viele Fraktionen. Guter Ausblick: nicht wirklich nötig für vieles, außer jetzt am Anfang pre-Raid Gear. Später wirds sicher entspannter.

Spaßgegenstände sind dort auch oft, daher kann man das mim Main dann gut machen. Oder mim Twink für Rezepte / Berufe.



Surfer schrieb:


> ich war nie ein freund von täglichen quests...für ein bis zwei fraktionen je addon, konnte ich das verkraften. mittlerwele kann ich schon sagen: "ich hasse tägliche quests"...



Ich auch nicht. Aber die meisten gehen.

CRZ tötet aber viel, bin gestern um 23:00 2x über die Klaxxi Schlucht geflogen, und sollte 40 Viecher töten... finde... Leichen. Viele. Und wenn was spawnt, ist sofort einer da. Ne, aber das geht garnicht. Bin dann lieber ins Bett.

Das ist schon mies.



Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Besorg dir Ho-zen Friedenspfeife wenn ich das richtig interpretiere bist du mit ca 60 min aufwand in einem Jahr bei allen Völkern auf erführchtig. ^^



Wurde gehotfixt, keine 1k mehr bei wichtigen Ruffraktionen, sondern nur noch 100.

The Hozen Peace Pipe now only grants 100 reputation for Shado-Pan, Klaxxi, Golden Lotus, and the August Celestials. This item will continue to grant 1000 reputation for other Pandaren factions.


----------



## Veshrae (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich ran hält (90min Arbeit pro Tag), dann gehen die wichtigsten Dailies.
Himmelsschlangen habe ich seit dem zweiten Tag auf ehrfürchtig durch Eier farmen.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass 90% der Fraktionen generell nichts bringen und man weiss, dass erst in ~24 Monaten das nächste Addon kommt, kann man sich ja auch Zeit lassen - oder nicht?


----------



## Akium (8. Oktober 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Was in den Inzen dropt juckt 3 Tage nach Erscheinungsdatum schon keinen mehr. Was dann bleibt sind Haustiere das abnudeln täglicher Quests bis zu erbrechen. KA wo viele hier ihre Langzeitmotivation sehen.



Die Instanzen sind in Sachen Anzahl und Schwierigkeit anscheindend sowas von lame, dass man nach gut zwei Wochen die Nase voll haben wird. Was bleibt dann übrig ? 
Das was bei Cata auch übrig blieb. Raiden , Raiden.. und irgendwelche Punkte farmen in einer immer gleichen Tretmühle, die sich bis zum Erbrechen wiederholt. 

So ein Addon hat vielleicht 4-6 Wochen seinen Reiz, und dann beginnen wieder alle mit ihren Twinks 2- 10 die Tretmühle zu absolvieren, weil mit dem Main nix zu tun ist, ausser Punkte zu farmen. Die Ernüchterung folgt der Begeisterung so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Das einzige Feature welches meiner Ansicht nach so etwas wie Dauermotivation bieten kann, ist der Challenge-Mode. Ansonsten, wie gehabt. Wirklich überrascht bin ich nicht.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2012)

Net ganz richtig, ich hab keine 50 Instanzen (wie manche) durchgerumpelt, und damit keine 463+ iLevel - und damit nichtmal LFR (454 hab ich) ready.

Und keinen Twink auf 86 oder sonstwas.

Ich geh die Woche mit Glück LFR, Sha+Galleon hab ich 1x gelegt, das wars. (mit 89)

Dailies werden ewig dauern (auch wenn andere Leute Eierfarmen usw was einfach mit massiv Zeit zu tun hat) und das passt schon so.

Raids fangen für mich erst nächste Woche an ... gildenintern sind 3 Bosse gelegt worden von der etwas eifrigeren Fraktion.


----------



## BushidoSushi (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Addon fühlt sich rund und richtig an, trotzdem bin ich etwas gelangweilt nach all den Jahren. 

Die ersten quests sorgten ja noch für nen schmunzler aber schon bei arrow in the knee kam schon nurnoch....aha...seit GW 2 bockt das quest system garnichtmehr.

Von den Instanzen hatten ich auch kein plan weil sie in der Beta bei mir verbugt waren, so schöne Mechaniken die Bosse auch haben am ende wusste ich in non hero und hero garnix von denen war nur Tank und Spank. 
Bei Herausforderungen das selbe im grunde sind das nur Speedruns. Mit Ruf farmen kann man sich auch die Zeit vertreiben is allerdings nichtmehr meines habe ja schon fast 5k dailys am Buckel....die neuen Talente sind in ordnung weils ja eh egal is ob ich 1% in crit stecke und den nächsten nochmal in crit oder sonst was jetzt bekommt man wenigstens passiv/aktiv skills.
Pokemonkämpfe machen zwischendurch auch Spaß man kann sie machen muss aber nicht, endlich bekamen diese extrem sinnlosen vicher eine aufgabe.

Ansonsten is die Grafik in Comic style von der Ferne auch sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Oktober 2012)

Bin ja nun schon einige Tage auf 90, faszinieren tut mich weiterhin der Halbhügelmarkt, wo ich wirklich immer alles mache, was geht, auch wenn ich alle Kochzutaten (trotz nun 12 Felder) immer zurücklege. 

Ansonsten war ich jetzt schon mehrfach bei den Anglern und bei den komischen täglichen Quests mit der fliegenden Schlange/Drache.

Heroische Instanzen habe ich trotz 439er Equipment noch nicht besucht, immerhin schon einige Szenarien besucht, aber irgendwie ... bin da derzeit einfach nicht auffm Trip.
Durchgequestet ist immer noch nicht alles. Habe mit Punkt 90 in der Tonlongsteppe aufgehört und bisher nicht weiter gemacht.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, meinen Tank nun hochzuziehen, aber allein gestern war ich nur für tägliche Quests, wöchentlichen Aufgaben (kurz geschmolzener Kern durchziehen^^) 5 Stunden gestern unterwegs und hatte dann, wie auch in den anderen vergangenen Tagen einfach mal keine Lust, zumal ich auch das questen auf 90 als sehr anstrengend befinde, weil ich wirklich häufig sterbe, da es ganz schnell mal 20 Sekunden dauert, einen Gegner zu töten, was bei 2-3 Gegnern schon denkbar schwieriger wird.

Insgesamt, ich weiß nicht, obs an mir liegt, gehe ich WoW sehr viel entspannter an. Ich mach zwar immer n bissl was, gehe aber auch zügig aus dem Spiel, wenn ich z. B. Lust auf DotA bekomme oder einfach mal etwas fernsehe. Vielleicht entwickle ich mich ja nun zum Solospieler :>


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vielleicht entwickle ich mich ja nun zum Solospieler :>




willkommen im club...
ich praktiziere das schon seit jahren.praktisch vom ersten tag an...viele haben auch schwierigkeiten mit dem begriff "spiel"...da wird viel zu viel reininterpretiert und gestresst,nach dem motto:was der ist schon 90?was der hat schon full epic?was di ehaben schon xy gecleart?WAYNE...wen interessiert es ausser mich???ich wiederhol mich da gerne das wow ein spiel ist.nicht mehr und nicht weniger.jeder kann ja gerne mal die definition "spiel" googeln.da steht bestimmt auch was von zeitvertreib...ich mach das weil es mir spass macht udn nicht weil andere es von mir verlangen,erwarten oder gar fordern mit stundenlangen raids und ähnlichem...

ich geh on,schau mir dieses und jenes an,mach pvp,mach dailys,level,oder das was mir gerade spass macht...sobald aus einem spiel was anstrengendes wird,sollte man es lassen.ich mein das real life ist schon stressig genug.da muss ich mich nicht in meiner freizeit da hin setzen und eine pflichtveranstaltung ausm spiel machen... 

wenn ich kein bock auf dailys,leveln,oder eben auf ganz wow habe,dann lass ich es...fertig...allen anderen wünsch ich weiterhin viel spass...


----------



## RedShirt (8. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment ist es sehr "twinkfeindlich" ... weil vieles über Ruf o.ä. gemacht wird.
Fliegen ist nicht - also nicht mim Twink locker hochkräuter o.ä. (hab ich mim Dudu 83-85 nur durch Kräuterfarmen gemacht, fliegend ein Traum).

Einfach equippen ist nicht, außer man hat viel Kohle. Oder geht im PVP Set in HC Instanzen. (damit allein kommt man nichtmal LFR)

Als Tank sind Daily Quests toll. Hingehen, zusammentreiben, runternuken. ab 5 Gegnern und Stuns könnts mal knapper werden, aber sonst ist es locker. Als Stoffträger könnts dumm werden, wenn man kein Pet hat.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Oktober 2012)

Was mich EXTREM stört, ist die Tatsache dass wohl keiner der Tester die Level 85 bis 90 in einer Gruppe gemacht hat....
Mit meinen beiden Mitbewohner bin ich zurzeit mit meinem Schami am leveln und zum Teil muss da jeder in der Gruppe was anklicken, damit es für die Quest bei allen zählt, manchmal zählts wenns einer anklickt... Manchmal sind die Questitems für alle im Mob zum Plündern, manchmal müssen wir dreimal so viele Mobs töten.

Als kleine Beispiele:
Im Jadewald wo man mit Obstsaft Brände löschen muss.
Zählt nur pro Spieler, während die Killquest für alle zählt.

In der Mine, wo man Spinnen umhauen muss und verschüttete Bergarbeiter retten muss.
Da zählt wieder mal die Killquest, während jeder seine eigenen Arbeiter ausm Dreck ziehen muss.

Das mag jetzt halb so wild sein sagen die einen von euch.
Aber im Spielgefühl wirkt sich das extrem störend... Irgendwie als würde man als Gruppenspieler bestraft.
Geht das nur mir so? (resp. mir und meinen Roomies)


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Oktober 2012)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Das mag jetzt halb so wild sein sagen die einen von euch.
> Aber im Spielgefühl wirkt sich das extrem störend... Irgendwie als würde man als Gruppenspieler bestraft.
> Geht das nur mir so? (resp. mir und meinen Roomies)


Ist aber schon lange und überall so. In Instanzen zählt ja auch der Bosskill und das Questitem musst dann selbst ausm Boss klauben. Gruppenquesten war schon immer (ja ich weiß MMO-Paradoxon) mühseliger als allein loszuziehen, Instanzen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist aber schon lange und überall so. In Instanzen zählt ja auch der Bosskill und das Questitem musst dann selbst ausm Boss klauben. Gruppenquesten war schon immer (ja ich weiß MMO-Paradoxon) mühseliger als allein loszuziehen, Instanzen mal ausgenommen.




Das mit dem Questitem selber looten kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen.
Das Blizzard es aber nicht so konsequent durchzieht verstehe ich nicht. Weil es Quests gibt, wo alle das Ding aus demselben Mob looten können (ob ein Questitem oder Sammelquest). Wieso also nicht konsequent durchziehen?
Und warum es nicht für alle zählt, wenn ich an einer Glocke ziehe, ein Rauchwerk anzünde oder einen Bergarbeiter unter Trümmer rausziehe, ist für mich einfach schleierhaft.
Wobei es hier auch wieder diese Inkonsequenz ist. Man muss immer doppelt aufmerksam sein, "muss ich da jetzt auch noch klicken?" "Muss ich den mob auch noch looten gehen?"

Es stimmt für mich in der Gruppe halt einfach weniger als wenn ich alleine losziehe.
Und ja, ein echtes Paradoxum....


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Oktober 2012)

ja das hat mich anfangs ganz schön überrascht.
also der kollege frisch fröhlich weiter gezogen ist und ich nur dachte....was machen wir hier ich hab doch die andere quest noch gar nicht durch.
von da an, als das klar war gings aber gut und gegen mehr mobs kloppen hab ich nichts. EP!


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Darum gehen meine Frau und ich, wenn wir gemeinsam twinken, spielintern (!) auch getrennte Wege außerhalb der Instanzen. Man steht sich sonst permanent im Wege, sowohl bei den angesprochenen Quests als auch bei Sammelberufen, wenn etwa beide notwendigerweise Bergbau gewählt haben. Das Pandaren-Startgebiet haben unsere Mönche noch zusammen erkundet, danach ging es wieder auseinander. Ganz automatisch, ohne böse Absichten. Wir sind weiterhin in einer Gruppe für Instanzen (ich tanke, sie heilt) aber außerhalb dieser rennt sie im Schlingendorntal rum und ich in Theramore, mal als Beispiel. Gott sei Dank ist unsere Ehe stabil genug, um die virtuelle Trennung zu verkraften. xD

Eine Anpassung wäre aber in der Tat schön, würde das Gruppenquesten doch um einiges aufwerten.


----------



## Rygel (9. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich weiß was du meinst. ich habe nebenbei auch immer alles konkurrenzprodukte (an)gespielt und bin vielleicht einfach "satt" vom questen. wird sich zeigen. im moment macht es ja noch spaß.


schrieb ich vor einer woche. mittlerweile sehe ich das ganze etwas nüchterner. ich spiele in der woche abends noch so halbmotiviert ein-zwei stündchen und am wochenende ein paar mehr. bei mir hat sich nach 7 jahren aktiver spielzeit scheinbar doch nach die routine breit gemacht. oder sollte ich langeweile sagen? kurzum: zum ab-und-zu-daddeln reicht es bei mir noch aber leider fehlt mir mittlerweile die zugkraft/der drive/die motivation, die die vorherigen addons-mitbrachten.

kennt ihr sicher: von der arbeit schnell nach hause düsen und dann abendesssen am rechner weil man ja noch soooooo viele "wichtige" dinge zu tun hat oder die gilde ruft. morgens total verpennt aufstehen weil man vor spielspaß mal wieder nicht ins bett gekommen ist. freitag absichtlich keine "was geht denn abends ab?"-mails/-sms verschicken weil man abends heimlich weiter daddeln möchte. all das fehlt bei mir dieses mal, auch wenn MoP mit einigen schönen ideen und features daherkommt.

die luft ist hier leider etwas raus. geht es anderen langzeitzockern ähnlich?


----------



## RedShirt (9. Oktober 2012)

Man wird älter


----------



## Uratak (9. Oktober 2012)

Was soll ich dazu groß sagen.


Ich habe noch nicht einmal Level 86 erreicht und das Spiel taugt mir in diversen Hinsichten nicht mehr. Ich möchte dazu erwähnen, dass ich gut ein 1/2 Jahr kein WoW mehr gespielt habe und in der Welt von SWtoR versunken bin. Mit dem Erscheinen der Erweiterung habe ich mich dann dazu entschieden dem Spiel noch einmal eine Chance zu geben. Doch ...

... der erste Schreck waren die fehlenden Talentbäume. Egal wie "taktisch" man nun aus 5x3 Fähigkeiten wählen muss - mir fehlen die Talentbäume. Mir fehlten schon die alten Talentbäume als man nicht gezwungen war erst einmal komplett durch zu skillen. Jetzt spricht mich dieses System so garnicht mehr an.

... beim einloggen aller meiner Char´s fiel mir auf, dass viele DPS Klassen irgendwie in der Lage sind Heilung zu produzieren. Nach dem schauen diverser Videos und dem lauschen eines Raids von Freunden bestätigte sich die Befürchtung, dass Schadensklassen immer mal wieder als Unterstützung eine Heilung einstreuen. Was ist das für ein Spiel in dem die Heilung der Heiler nicht mehr ausreicht? Ich selber habe immer einen Tank od. Heiler gespielt ... auch hier bin ich negativ Überrascht worden.

... nach einigen Minuten auf der neuen Welt kam ich mir vor wie im Film "Kung Fu Panda". Dieser gehört zu der Art von Filmen die man zwar einmal gesehen hat aber nie wieder anrührt. Sollte Blizzard wirklich den Zweck damit verfolgt haben den Asiatischen Raum damit anzusprechen hat dies zumindest bei mir eine eher abstoßende Wirkung. Mehr als 1x kann ich mir die Zonen kaum angucken.

Somit ist für mich eines nun klar geworden. Es geht nicht mehr darum welches "Das Beste MMO" ist und wo ich am meißten Spielspass habe. Jedes MMO hat in einem Bereich Defizite und in einem anderen liegen seine Stärken. Spieler sollte sich das Spiel nach ihrem "Lieblingsuniversum" aussuchen und für mich endet damit die Zeit von World of Warcraft. Das Abo ist unterbrochen nach Jahren der Freude. Ich danke allen Mitspielern die mich kennen, mit denen ich viel Zeit verbracht habe und mit denen ich jetzt noch befreundet bin. Mein Spass findet in Star Wars mehr Freude und so sage ich "Danke Blizzard für die schöne Zeit. Es wird nun aber Zeit Abschied zu nehmen und sich auf Eurer nächstes Projekt "Titan" zu freuen". Bis dahin mal alles Gute dem Rest .)


----------



## Kyrador (9. Oktober 2012)

Am meisten stört mich an MoP derzeit die Tatsache, dass man für die Himmelsschlangen tatsächlich einen extra Reitskill benötigt, denn man nur bekommt, wenn man bei der entsprechenden Fraktion ehrfürchtig ist. Wenn man also die Himmelsschlangen auf einem anderen Charakter reiten möchte, MUSS man jedesmal die Tortur der dailys durchspielen. Was für ein Bullshit!


----------



## RedShirt (9. Oktober 2012)

5 Euro, daß das in 1+ Jahr(en) geändert wird. Auch, daß man alle Schlangen haben kann und nicht nur eine.
Wie bei Netherwing eben.

No need to think about that now.

Twinks kriegen halt die Flugscheibe =) die ist auch schick.


----------



## Rygel (9. Oktober 2012)

ganz so verbissen sehe ich das nicht. im großen und ganzen bin ich immer noch ein fürsprecher des neuen addons.


Uratak schrieb:


> ... beim einloggen aller meiner Char´s fiel mir auf, dass viele DPS Klassen irgendwie in der Lage sind Heilung zu produzieren. ... Was ist das für ein Spiel in dem die Heilung der Heiler nicht mehr ausreicht?


ist mir neu. erklär mal bitte ein bisschen. ich als jäger kann schon länger heilung für mich selbst und das pet ("geistbande") erzeugen. zum questen meist ausreichend und praktisch, aber für und beim gruppenspiel keinesfalls heilerersatz, bestenfalls eine kleine unterstützung in form von selbstheal.




Uratak schrieb:


> ... nach einigen Minuten auf der neuen Welt kam ich mir vor wie im Film "Kung Fu Panda". Dieser gehört zu der Art von Filmen die man zwar einmal gesehen hat aber nie wieder anrührt. Sollte Blizzard wirklich den Zweck damit verfolgt haben den Asiatischen Raum damit anzusprechen hat dies zumindest bei mir eine eher abstoßende Wirkung.


will man es wirklich an einem (kinder)-CGI-film festmachen? ich mochte z.b. den kung fu panda sehr und finde das neue setting grafisch sehr ordentlich, detailreich und schön. aber das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen irgendwo. gerade das große oberthema "asien" bietet diesmal viele möglichkeiten für inhalte, quests, instanzen, gags, quatsch, anspielungen etc. bei cata hat man das mMn total versemmelt! das oberthema "elemente" kam zu selten durch, während sich einer der raids nur mit dem thema "feuer" befasste. nicht zuletzt haben sich viele spieler in der vergangenheit die pandaren als spielbares volk gewünscht. hier ist man dem spieler (erneut) entgegen gekommen und wurde im nachhinein dafür gescholten. das thema "asien" geht mit den pandas einfach einher.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> ... beim einloggen aller meiner Char´s *fiel mir auf, dass viele DPS Klassen irgendwie in der Lage sind Heilung zu produzieren*. Nach dem schauen diverser Videos und dem lauschen eines Raids von Freunden bestätigte sich die Befürchtung, dass Schadensklassen immer mal wieder als Unterstützung eine Heilung einstreuen. Was ist das für ein Spiel in dem die Heilung der Heiler nicht mehr ausreicht? Ich selber habe immer einen Tank od. Heiler gespielt ... auch hier bin ich negativ Überrascht worden.


Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass Du das als (wie auch immer gearteten) Scherz meintest. Denn spätestens seit Cataclysm kann jede (!) Klasse mit der einen oder anderen Skillung sich oder andere heilen, ja auch DDs. Egal ob Jäger, Schurke oder Krieger. Es hat auch nichts damit zu tun dass den reinen Heilern die Luft ausgeht. Im PvE wirst Du DD-Heilungen sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen, im PvP sowie im Solospiel ist sie jedoch mehr als willkommen.

Und wenn Dir das zu befremdlich ist dann mach einen grooooooooßen Bogen um Guild Wars 2 - Du würdest aus allen Wolken fallen. 



Uratak schrieb:


> ... nach einigen Minuten auf der neuen Welt kam ich mir vor wie im Film "Kung Fu Panda". Dieser gehört zu der Art von Filmen die man zwar einmal gesehen hat aber nie wieder anrührt. Sollte Blizzard wirklich den Zweck damit verfolgt haben den Asiatischen Raum damit anzusprechen hat dies zumindest bei mir eine eher abstoßende Wirkung. Mehr als 1x kann ich mir die Zonen kaum angucken.


Die alte Leier. Kung Fu Panda-Erwähnung Nr. 3001. Sehr originell. Und ich äußere weiterhin mein Unverständnis was daran schlecht sein soll. Der Film ist technisch hervorragend (Teil 2 auf Blu Ray... eine Wucht) und inhaltlich sehr unterhaltsam. Reale Pandas sind sehr eindrucksvolle Tiere, deren Körperkräfte die des Menschen weit übersteigen. Wenn sowas als Vorbild herhält (was es nicht tut, kommen wir gleich zu) kann das nur gut sein. Allerdings rate ich Dir davon ab Warcraft 3 (bzw. das Addon) zu spielen, Du bekämst den Schock Deines Lebens - Stichwort Braumeister. Ach doch, spiel es ruhig. Dann wirst Du endlich die Zusammenhänge verstehen.

Ein Tipp: Dreh bei Ankunft in Pandaria die Grafik mal von niedrig auf hoch sofern Dein Rechner das hergibt, dann erblickst Du eine im Rahmen der Grafikengine wunderschön anzusehende Welt mit hervorragendem Design. Und aus Prinzip zu sagen "Asiatisches Flair ist doof" ist, verzeih, kindisch. Nur weil ein paar halbstarke Gangstas das nach Bekanntgabe der Pandarenrasse faselten, sollte man solchen Unsinn nicht blind nachplappern. Wer mal selbst einen Pandaren angespielt hat sollte sowieso schnell verstummen, die Rasse ist in Details und Animation eine Augenweide, grad aber nicht nur für WoW-Verhältnisse. Das Design der Umgebung mit dem chinesisch angehauchten Baustil ist Geschmackssache, sicherlich, und westliche Augen sind anderes gewohnt (biederer vor allem). Aber dass sich Blizzard hier irgendwem anbiedert ist Blödsinn. Wen wollten sie denn mit dem Design von WotlK umwerben? Norwegen? Bitte erst selbst nachdenken und dann der hohlen Masse nacheifern. Danke.

Ansonsten viel Glück auf Deinen Wegen und ebenso viel Spaß im baldigen F2P-SW:ToR. Wenigstens einer der die Fahne hochhält.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (9. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> [...]
> ... nach einigen Minuten auf der neuen Welt kam ich mir vor wie im Film "Kung Fu Panda". Dieser gehört zu der Art von Filmen die man zwar einmal gesehen hat aber nie wieder anrührt. Sollte Blizzard wirklich den Zweck damit verfolgt haben den Asiatischen Raum damit anzusprechen hat dies zumindest bei mir eine eher abstoßende Wirkung. Mehr als 1x kann ich mir die Zonen kaum angucken. [...]



Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wer zum Geier auf die Idee mit dem Anbiedern für den asiatischen Markt gekommen ist? Das Asia-Setting von MoP hat NICHTS mit dem zu tun, wie Asien wirklich ist. Pandaria ist Asien für Westler, so, wie unser Klischeebild von Asien ist, ist es in Pandaria dargestellt!

Oder besserer Vergleich: Pandaria ist für Asiaten das, was das Braufest für uns Deutsche ist! Fühlst du dich, als Deutscher (angenommen du bist einer), vom Braufest kulturell repräsentiert? Doch eher nicht oder? Welcher Deutsche mag schon das Klischeebild von Rammstein, Schnitzel, Bratwurst, Bier und Hitler. 

Das gleiche haben wir mit Pandaria, ein Asiate wird wohl eher mit den Augen rollen, wenn er Pandaria betritt.


----------



## Arasouane (9. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wen wollten sie denn mit dem Design von WotlK umwerben? Norwegen? Bitte erst selbst nachdenken und dann der hohlen Masse nacheifern. Danke.



LOOOOL made my day


----------



## Arasouane (9. Oktober 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> schrieb ich vor einer woche. mittlerweile sehe ich das ganze etwas nüchterner. ich spiele in der woche abends noch so halbmotiviert ein-zwei stündchen und am wochenende ein paar mehr. bei mir hat sich nach 7 jahren aktiver spielzeit scheinbar doch nach die routine breit gemacht. oder sollte ich langeweile sagen? kurzum: zum ab-und-zu-daddeln reicht es bei mir noch aber leider fehlt mir mittlerweile die zugkraft/der drive/die motivation, die die vorherigen addons-mitbrachten.
> 
> kennt ihr sicher: von der arbeit schnell nach hause düsen und dann abendesssen am rechner weil man ja noch soooooo viele "wichtige" dinge zu tun hat oder die gilde ruft. morgens total verpennt aufstehen weil man vor spielspaß mal wieder nicht ins bett gekommen ist. freitag absichtlich keine "was geht denn abends ab?"-mails/-sms verschicken weil man abends heimlich weiter daddeln möchte. all das fehlt bei mir dieses mal, auch wenn MoP mit einigen schönen ideen und features daherkommt.
> 
> die luft ist hier leider etwas raus. geht es anderen langzeitzockern ähnlich?



Das ist eventuell der Punkt. Bei WOTLK und Cata hab ich nach etwas Spielen WoW in die Ecke geworfen und ne Pause von 7-12 Monatenhingelegt, bis dieser Drive wieder da war.

Diesmal hab ich die Pause vorher gemacht und freu mich jeden Tag aufn Abend und zocke ZU LANGE  *müdebin*

Lg


----------



## Yasko (9. Oktober 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Am meisten stört mich an MoP derzeit die Tatsache, dass man für die Himmelsschlangen tatsächlich einen extra Reitskill benötigt, denn man nur bekommt, wenn man bei der entsprechenden Fraktion ehrfürchtig ist. Wenn man also die Himmelsschlangen auf einem anderen Charakter reiten möchte, MUSS man jedesmal die Tortur der dailys durchspielen. Was für ein Bullshit!



Du Armer, da hast du aber wirklich einen Grund gefunden das Spiel zu hassen, man muss etwas tun, um etwas zu erreichen, och menno . Btw... das war bei allen Fraktionen bisher immer so, dass man Mounts erst auf ehrfürchtig kaufen kann.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (9. Oktober 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wer zum Geier auf die Idee mit dem Anbiedern für den asiatischen Markt gekommen ist? Das Asia-Setting von MoP hat NICHTS mit dem zu tun, wie Asien wirklich ist. Pandaria ist Asien für Westler, so, wie unser Klischeebild von Asien ist, ist es in Pandaria dargestellt!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinesische_Architektur
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanische_Architektur

Und auch andere Bilder zu dem Thema kommen der MoP Architektur doch recht nah. Klar, HongKong sieht heute auch nicht mehr so aus.


----------



## campino76 (10. Oktober 2012)

So, meine Eindrücke: Die Quests sind teilweise nett gemacht bzw. neuartig gestaltet. Die Landschaften gefallen mir auch, genauso wie Flächenlooten, die neuen Talentbäume und dass Questbelohnungen auf die eigene Klasse zugeschnitten sind.

Womit ich mir noch schwer tu, sind die ganzen Fraktionen.. ich fühl mich davon richtig überfordert. Ich hab mittlerweile meine Druidin und meinen Schami auf 90 gebracht und keine Lust mehr mit denen zu spielen.. scheint als bestünde das Spiel ab 90 nur mehr aus Daylies.. -.- bring Fraktion xyz auf (beliebige Rufstufe einfügen). Ich hab derzeit weder Lust auf Heros noch auf raiden.. statt dessen hab ich gestern angefangen mit Char Nr. 3 und 4 zu twinken..


----------



## Rygel (10. Oktober 2012)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Das ist eventuell der Punkt. Bei WOTLK und Cata hab ich nach etwas Spielen WoW in die Ecke geworfen und ne Pause von 7-12 Monatenhingelegt, bis dieser Drive wieder da war.
> 
> Diesmal hab ich die Pause vorher gemacht und freu mich jeden Tag aufn Abend und zocke ZU LANGE  *müdebin*


ein richtiger crazy-vielspieler war ich eh nie (richtig geraidet habe ich nur zu BC-zeiten und PvP mache ich gar nicht) UND ich habe die große langeweilephase 4.3 bis 5.0 auch pausiert. vielleicht bin ich als langzeitspieler ja ebenso eine spielergruppe wie die geliebten casuals und die progamer auch !?

was champio76 schreibt kenne ich so auch: man kann (glücklicherweise) so viel machen, dass man gar nicht mehr richtig durchblickt. ärgerlich finde ich allerdings, dass man für vieles erst 90 sein muss. (ich würde gerne bei den ackerbauern ruf steigern, steige aber nicht so richtig durch UND glaube dass man da erst ab 90 "richtig" loslegen kann, denn einige sämereien sind z.b. erst mit 90 kaufbar.)


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!

Ich will mir hier auch mal ein Fazit erlauben, ohne zumindest bewusst auf einen vorangegangenen Post einzugehen. 
Zuerst fange ich mal mit der Level-/Questphase an.

Ich kann noch nicht mal direkt begründen warum, aber die Questphase hat mir in Cata ein wenig besser gefallen.
Mag vllt daran liegen, dass ich mit Antonidas auf einem auf Ally Seiten überbevölkerten Server spiele (habe vor MoP Zeiten auf Gul'dan gespielt und da war deutlich weniger los) und es somit einfach schwerer ist die Quests zu erledigen, weil einem unter der ganzen Masse die Mobs weggepullt und Questitems weggelootet werden. Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und hab somit mal ein paar Tage gewartet bis der größte Pulk durch war, dann wurde das ganze auch wesentlich angenehmer. Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich die Cata Questzeit angenehmer.
Die MoP Gebiete sind zwar (bis auf Schreckensöde) sehr schön, aber die Quests irgendwie nicht so gut wie in Cata. Meiner subjektiven Empfindung nach hat sich das Leveln durch diverse Laberquests (besonders im Jadewald aber auch in anderen Gebieten elendig gezogen. Auch fand ich die magere Auswahl von nur 4 Nonhero Inis etwas gering um sich vom Questen abzulenken, wenn man wie ich dem PvP nebenbei nicht viel abgewinnen kann. Das Leveln empfand ich als ein wenig unbequem (auch ich spiele seit Vanilla und habe die ganz harten Zeiten durch  ).

Mit Level 90 fühlt sich MoP dann aber um ein ganzes Stück besser an. Es gibt mit all drn Fraktionen wirklich viel zu tun um seinen Char gut equippen zu können.
Eine Sache stört mich allerdings jetzt schon für meine Twinks, was die Fraktionen angeht. Ich MUSS beim goldenen Lotus Ruf farmen um andere Fraktionen frei zu schalten. Bei Twinks die ich nicht oft Spiele und sie wegen ihrer Berufe oben habe und ein wichtiges Rezept erst durch eine Fraktion bekomme, die ich erst nach dem Goldenen Lotus aktiviere, empfinde ich als störend und inkonsequentes Verhalten von Blizz. Bei den Raid IDs hat man 10er und 25er zusammengelegt, damit die Spieler sich nicht gezwungen fühlen so oft zu Raiden. Bei den Fraktionen wird man aber gezwungen Ruf zu farmen nur um an ein Rezept einer anderen Fraktion gelangen zu können. Das eine hat zwar mit dem anderen nix zu tun, mir geht es nur darum, dass Blizzard einmal begründet die Spieler nicht zwingen zu wollen und es im nächsten Schritt doch so gemacht wird. Entweder man schaltet alle Fraktionen direkt frei oder sollte diverse Items bei den Rüstmeistern accountgebunden machen, wenn der Mainchar entsprechenden Ruf hat. Aber nun genug der schlechten Worte ^^ .

Die Instanzen finde ich, bis auf die Brauerei, durchweg gut und es gibt viele interessante Bossmechaniken. Gerade die von Raigonn im Tor der untergehenden Sonne hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da die Bossmechanik für eine 5 Mann Ini schon einer Raidtaktik sehr nahe kommt  . Auch das neue Scholomance hat mir besonders gut gefallen  . Aber leider sind die Mechaniken in Heroes oftmals nicht gefährlich genug, dass man besonders darauf aufpassen müsste, da wäre noch ein wenig Potential nach oben gewesen. Aber die Inis gefallen mir wirklich gut.

Auch "Farmville" ist für zwischendurch ganz gut, zumal dadurch auch Kochkunst ein bisschen aufgewertet wird und man ja auch Mats für seine anderen Berufe bekommen kann.
Ich war da anfangs etwas skeptisch aber der Bauernhof hat doch auch seinen Nutzen ^^ .

Mit all den anderen Mechaniken wie Pet Battle, Szenarien und Raids habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, wird aber noch kommen ^^ .
Zumindest in der Anfangsphase hat man auf LvL 90 einiges zu tun, bin mal gespannt ob Blizz das Level halten kann  .

Just my 5 cents  .


----------



## RedShirt (10. Oktober 2012)

Dailies für die Fraktionen erst ab 90, korrekt  daher "durchstarten".


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Oktober 2012)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Mag vllt daran liegen, dass ich mit Antonidas auf einem auf Ally Seiten überbevölkerten Server spiele (habe vor MoP Zeiten auf Gul'dan gespielt und da war deutlich weniger los) und es somit einfach schwerer ist die Quests zu erledigen, weil einem unter der ganzen Masse die Mobs weggepullt und Questitems weggelootet werden. Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und hab somit mal ein paar Tage gewartet bis der größte Pulk durch war, dann wurde das ganze auch wesentlich angenehmer. Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich die Cata Questzeit angenehmer.


Das Viehzeug spawnt doch dermaßen schnell wieder, dass man teilweise urplötzlich umzingelt wird.


----------



## MoSaG (10. Oktober 2012)

... mittlerweile auf 89 angekommen (und nur noch einen Balken bis 90), habe ich alle Gebiete mal gesehen und muss leider sagen, dass diese nicht annähernd so abwechslungsreich geworden sind wie in den Addons davor, es sieht alles sehr asiatisch aus (ach) aber eben ALLES! Mal ist es etwas heller und grüner und mal düsterer und grauer, aber ansonsten ändert sich nicht viel. Und irgendwie habe ich mich schon an der ganzen "Pracht" sattgesehen. (kurzer Zwischenbericht ENDE)


----------



## Obsurd (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die Questreihe von 85 auf 90 eifach nur toll !

Dieser Asiatische Style gefällt mir sowieso mit diesem Kung FU zeugs  


Ich bin begeistert und kann jeden MoP nur weiterempfelen.


----------



## LarsW (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss sagen das ich bisher nur den Jadewald gesehen habe.Bin mit beiden Chars jetzt 87.Die Quests spielen sich flüssig und es hat mal wieder seinen ganz eigenen Charme.Aber so fesselnd wie damals ist es nicht.Vielleicht liegt es auch daran,dass man älter wird..
Jedenfalls werde ich mir weiter Zeit lassen.
Und irgendwann mal einen Char erstellen,und die Questtext auch lesen,um mal Ansatzweise die Geschichte zu kapieren (Wer da Tipps hat- PN. ).


----------



## BTTony1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin jetzt im Tal der Winde und bislang gefällt mir das Addon sehr. Ich bin ein Spieler, der sehr auf die Spielwelt achtet. Cata gefiel mir überhaupt nicht - das war in meinen Augen seelenlos. Die Questgebiete hatten keinen Zusammenhang und waren auch nicht wirklich schön.

Da macht MOP alles anders. Die Welt ist stimmig und wunderschön. Die Gegend Arboreum fand ich toll. Der JAdetempel sieht fantastisch aus. Mir fällt auch eine Szene ein, da bin ich auf die Brücke an der Grenze Jadewald zum Tal der Winde und bleib stehen, die schöne Gegend, die Musik verstimmt, das Wasserrauschen, Sonnenschein - da blieb prompt noch ein anderer SPieler stehen und wir haben noch kurz geschrieben, wie schön das ist.

Die Quests find ich auch gut. Auf Hordenseite diese Quest, in der aus verschiedenen Perspektive erzählt wird. - Sauwitzig!


----------



## kdvub (11. Oktober 2012)

Die Cata-Quest-Gebiete waren auch toll. Vashj'ir, Uldum, Tiefenheim waren sensationel. Hyal u. Schattenhochland gingen aber auch noch. Was im Cataclysm gefehlt hat war eine verbindende Story. Da ist WOTLK noch unerreicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Oktober 2012)

ich kratze an der 90iger marke.
doch das questen wird immer mehr zur qual.
früher fliegen wäre eine wohltat gewesen. diese mauer ist einfach nur im weg und die friedhöfe "çç*&/. teils stellen sind von "malte" gemacht worden (wer barlow kennt weiss was ich meine). erze oder der gleichen sind immer oberhalb der felskante usw.

einfach so kleinigkeiten die einem zeit und nerven rauben.

bin mir wirklich schwer am überlegen ob ich noch einen char leveln soll.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe, die bringen bald wieder dieses Twink-Fliege-Buch heraus, das man mit dem Main kaufen und an seinen Twink schicken kann.
Bin jetzt lange genug und ausführlich durch MOP geritten....das muss ich mit dem Twink nicht zwingend nochmal haben.


----------



## BTTony1 (11. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bin mir wirklich schwer am überlegen ob ich noch einen char leveln soll.


Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich habe jetzt durch diverse Addons mehrere Chars gelevelt. Zuletzt 3 auf 85 und einge habe ich zwischen 1 und 70 "verloren". Ich für meinen Teil spiele nur noch genau so, wie ich Spaß habe. Den Zwang alle 85er hochzuziehen, habe ich mir nicht mehr gesetzt. Ich habe schon viel zu viele Stunden vor WoW gesessen nach denen ich gedacht habe, dass mir diese Zeit gerade keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Ich spiel nur noch wenn ich Freude dran hab.

Im Moment finde ich das Addon aber sehr stark. Freue mich schon auf jedes neue Gebiet!


----------



## kdvub (11. Oktober 2012)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die bringen bald wieder dieses Twink-Fliege-Buch heraus, das man mit dem Main kaufen und an seinen Twink schicken kann.
> Bin jetzt lange genug und ausführlich durch MOP geritten....das muss ich mit dem Twink nicht zwingend nochmal haben.



WoW Mists of Pandaria: Vorerst kein Foliant geplant, der Twinks vor Level 90 das Fliegen in Pandaria ermöglicht


wohl eher nicht, also ab aufs Reitmount!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (11. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das Viehzeug spawnt doch dermaßen schnell wieder, dass man teilweise urplötzlich umzingelt wird.



Ja... nachdem ich ein paar Tage gewartet habe ging das auch gut mit dem Questen. Aber direkt am release Tag als der Jadewald von gefühlten Drölf Millionen Allianlern übervölkert worden war, war das Questen echt eine qual und auch der Grund dafür, warum ich gewartet hab. Dasselbe ist es zur Zeit mit den daily Quests beim Goldenen Lotus. Bekommst von irgendwelchen Leuten Items weggelootet oder Questmobs werden dir vor der Nase weggeflagt.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du auch auf einem Server mit hoher Bevölkerung spielst.
Aber das drückt den Spielspaß schon ein wenig nach unten.


----------



## Uratak (12. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass Du das als (wie auch immer gearteten) Scherz meintest. Denn spätestens seit Cataclysm kann jede (!) Klasse mit der einen oder anderen Skillung sich oder andere heilen, ja auch DDs. Egal ob Jäger, Schurke oder Krieger. Es hat auch nichts damit zu tun dass den reinen Heilern die Luft ausgeht. Im PvE wirst Du DD-Heilungen sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen, im PvP sowie im Solospiel ist sie jedoch mehr als willkommen.
> 
> Und wenn Dir das zu befremdlich ist dann mach einen grooooooooßen Bogen um Guild Wars 2 - Du würdest aus allen Wolken fallen.
> 
> ...



1. War Craft I - III inkl. der Erweiterungen waren Top Strategie Spiele. Ich habe alle gerne gespielt. Auch der EINZIGE Pandare der dort eingeführt wurde als HELD war in Ordnung. Das Pandaren einzigartige Tiere sind steht außer Frage. Ob ihre Körperkräfte die der Menschen übersteigen bleibt erstmal zu bezweifeln - hab Nachts um 3 noch keine Pandas LKWs ziehen sehen. Pandas sind toll = ja. Pandas sind in freier Wildbahn gefährdet = Ja. Einen übergewichtigen, schwabbelnden Panda in einem Onlinerollenspiel als heldenhafte Figur spielen welche mit diversen Kung Fu und Karate Tricks durch die Gegend wirbelt = Nein!

2. Ich mache einen großen Bogen um Guild Wars 2, da mir die Spielmechhanik garnicht zusagt und sehr PvP Lastig ist. Von daher mal keine Sorgen.

3. Ja gewissen Klassen in WoW haben grundsätzlich die Option zu heilen bzw. gewisse Selbstheilung zu nutzen. Fakt ist aber, dass alle Klassen aktuell deutlich stärkere Heilungen einsetzen können und müssen. Genau das ist der traaurige Punkt und genau das bringt World of Warcraft aus meiner Sicht näher an Spiel Mechhaniken wie Guild Wars 2 als mir lieb ist.

4. Kung Fu Panda ist ein wunderbarer KINDERfilm. Wie jedes Kinderspiel oder jeder Kinderfilm können auch Erwachsene dieses natürlich nutzen bzw. sehen - faktisch werden wir diesen aber auch ale eher "Kinderfilm" auffassen und genau diesen Eindruck vermittelt eben die neue Welt von Blizzard.

5. Ich habe zwar erwähnt, dass Blizzard mit MoP in Richtung asiatischen Raum expandiert aber nicht das es ist um diesen Raum "nach zu empfinden". Wirtschaftlich ist Blizzard von Beginn an gegen eine Wand gelaufen und die sinkenden Abo Zahlen im asiatischen Raum unterstreichen dies.

Schaut man sich Spiele aus den fernöstlichen Ländern an wie Tera und vergleicht diese mit MoP sieht man mehr Zusammenhänge als alle bisherigen Addons. Dabei geht es nicht darum das Spiel anhand seines Terraformings fest zu machen - es geht darum das Spiel an den "Stil" anzupassen. Alle anderen Erweiterungen verliefen sich in Richtung Mittelalter - dies ist für die westliche Welt ein düsteres Zeitalter. Hier können wir deutlich mehr mit anfangen als der jetzt gelieferte Beitrag zum "Mittelalter des Ostens" in einer sehr "farbenfrohen" Welt wie sie in aktuellen Spielen aus besagter Umgebung üblich ist.

Würde man versuchen das Zenario um das fernöstliche Mittalter zu bauen könnte man auch hier düstere Farben anwenden. Faktisch war es nicht so. Dadurch, dass aber die neue Klasse Mönch stark an "Kung Fu" angelehnt ist - dadurch das Wörter wie z.B. "Zen" ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen ) im Spiel auftauchen wird automatisch der asiatische Raum in das Spiel eingebunden.

Halten wir fest. MoP spiegelt inhaltlich wieder einen eher "mittelatlerlichen Flair" wieder - jedoch nicht aus den westlichen Kulturen sondern den östlichen. Dabei wurde das Gesamtpaket eher an die typische Farbwahl der jetzigen Zeit üblichen Spiele im asiatischen Raum angepasst. Dadurch wirkt das Spiel und seine Umgebung stark befremdlich.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> 3. Ja gewissen Klassen in WoW haben grundsätzlich die Option zu heilen bzw. gewisse Selbstheilung zu nutzen. Fakt ist aber, dass alle Klassen aktuell deutlich stärkere Heilungen einsetzen können und müssen. Genau das ist der traaurige Punkt und genau das bringt World of Warcraft aus meiner Sicht näher an Spiel Mechhaniken wie Guild Wars 2 als mir lieb ist.


Ich weiß nicht welches WoW du bisher gespielt hast, aber in meinem habe ich schon immer massiv geheilt, als Magier wie als Schurke.
Mittlerweile ist die Heilung ein bisschen mehr mit den Klassenmechaniken verknüpft, aber im Endeffekt ist es nichts anderes als der Heiltrank oder der Verband.
Außerdem musst du als DD oder Tank deine Heilfähigkeiten ja nicht einsetzen; aber dann stirbst du eben gelegentlich. Kein Unterschied zu den letzten 7 Jahren...



Uratak schrieb:


> 4. Kung Fu Panda ist ein wunderbarer KINDERfilm. Wie jedes Kinderspiel oder jeder Kinderfilm können auch Erwachsene dieses natürlich nutzen bzw. sehen - faktisch werden wir diesen aber auch ale eher "Kinderfilm" auffassen und genau diesen Eindruck vermittelt eben die neue Welt von Blizzard.


Die Wertschöpfung in Hollywood basiert eigentlich zunehmend darauf, dass Animationsfilme keine Kinder-Filme mehr sind...


----------



## Uratak (16. Oktober 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches WoW du bisher gespielt hast, aber in meinem habe ich schon immer massiv geheilt, als Magier wie als Schurke.
> Mittlerweile ist die Heilung ein bisschen mehr mit den Klassenmechaniken verknüpft, aber im Endeffekt ist es nichts anderes als der Heiltrank oder der Verband.
> Außerdem musst du als DD oder Tank deine Heilfähigkeiten ja nicht einsetzen; aber dann stirbst du eben gelegentlich. Kein Unterschied zu den letzten 7 Jahren...
> 
> ...



Sinnvolle Argumentation. Tut mir einfach leid aber - NOT!

De springenden Punkt hast Du selber formuliert. Aktuell werden "Schadensklassen" mehr oder minder gezwungen sich mit Heilung zu befassen. Natürlich gab es das früher auch - doch nicht so ausgeprägt. In einem MMO gibt es grundsätzlich 3 Klassen (Tank, Heiler, DPS).

Der Tank zieht die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich. Sein Augenmerk liegt dabei auf dem Leitfaden "So wenig Schaden wie möglich zu erleiden" bzw. "Es dem Heiler so einfach wie möglich zu machen ihn unter Feuer am Leben zu halten". Dabei kann dies über die defensiven Fähigkeiten passieren oder ab und an über Eigenheilung um sein Überleben zu sichern.

Aufgabe der Heiler ist das Überleben der Gruppe. Dazu gehört neben ihm und dem Tank eben auch die Schadensklassen. Viel mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.

DPS-Klassen steht für "Schaden pro Sekunde Klassen" und nicht für DPS/HPS Klassen. Bei einem Schadensverursacher kann ein gewolltes regelmäßiges heilen nur ein Witz sein. Ja es ist in Ordnung hier und da den Leuten kleine CDs zu geben die ein wenig Eigenheilung produzieren ABER gleich 10% ihrer Aufgabe oder mehr in aktive Heilungen umzufunktionieren ist meines erachtens nach ein "Witz".

Ist jetzt alles auch eine persönliche Meinung. Allerdings hab ich ein Problem damit, wenn mir jemand kommt mit "War früher auch so"- WEIL - war es nicht! Im Laufe der Zeit ist es von Addon zu Addon dazu gekommen und mit MoP hat Blizzard, den Raidcontent mit Schadensklassen die regelmäßig heilen "müssen", den Bogen überspannt.




Mag sein, dass Hollywood mehr und mehr animierte Filme erstellt. Kung Fu Panda ist allerdings trotzdem ein Kinderfilm (siehe Alterfreigabe). Die ist dann klar nach oben offen - dennoch ist der Film nicht FSK 18 oder sonstiges und ja man hätte die Story auch FSK 18 machen können - ich mein hey "Der wuchsi Fingergriff" ???


----------



## RedShirt (16. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Der Tank zieht die Aufmerksamkeit der Gegner auf sich. Sein Augenmerk liegt dabei auf dem Leitfaden "So wenig Schaden wie möglich zu erleiden" bzw. "Es dem Heiler so einfach wie möglich zu machen ihn unter Feuer am Leben zu halten". Dabei kann dies über die defensiven Fähigkeiten passieren oder ab und an über Eigenheilung um sein Überleben zu sichern.



/sign

Dazu gehört die Eigenheilung, das Kiten von Mobs um nicht getroffen zu werden, usw usw - aber (!) auch der Tankschaden zählt ... gabs letzten auch n Bluepost, weil DPS-Whine mit "Tanks machen zuviel Schaden!" ... ist nicht mehr vernachlässigbar.

Und im Raid "fährt" ein normaler Tankkrieger dann auch 10k HPS, DKs gern auch 20k HPS (aber mehr Dmg-Inc).



Uratak schrieb:


> Ja es ist in Ordnung hier und da den Leuten kleine CDs zu geben die ein wenig Eigenheilung produzieren ABER gleich 10% ihrer Aufgabe oder mehr in aktive Heilungen umzufunktionieren ist meines erachtens nach ein "Witz".



Die Heilsachen sind schon in DS dazu dagewesen, um richtig harte AOE Schadensspitzen selbst zu minimieren... Schurke Finte anybody? Das hilft dem Raidüberleben. Ein Top-Jäger macht nicht nur imba-dmg, sondern konnte schon in BC seine Fallen perfekt legen. Jetzt mit Launcher noch leichter, aber kann er auch seine Dmg-Reduce CDs gut managen? All das ist das Gesamtpaket. Ein guter Tank hat auch nicht nur hohe HP und hält die Aggro. Das war ja mal so.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> 1. War Craft I - III inkl. der Erweiterungen waren Top Strategie Spiele. Ich habe alle gerne gespielt. Auch der EINZIGE Pandare der dort eingeführt wurde als HELD war in Ordnung. Das Pandaren einzigartige Tiere sind steht außer Frage. Ob ihre Körperkräfte die der Menschen übersteigen bleibt erstmal zu bezweifeln - hab Nachts um 3 noch keine Pandas LKWs ziehen sehen. Pandas sind toll = ja. Pandas sind in freier Wildbahn gefährdet = Ja. Einen übergewichtigen, schwabbelnden Panda in einem Onlinerollenspiel als heldenhafte Figur spielen welche mit diversen Kung Fu und Karate Tricks durch die Gegend wirbelt = Nein!



Die Geschichte um Chen ist wirklich toll.

Zusammen mit Li Li (und auch uns) lernt er das Tal der vier Winde kennen. Und dann macht er sich auf die Suche nach seiner Familie und stößt unter anderem auf Angehörige, die er in der Schreckensöde nur noch beerdigen kann.

Ja, natürlich hat es einen gewissen humoristischen Charme, wenn er sich im Tal der 4 Winde auf den Weg in die Braurerei macht, um ... natürlich ... ausschließlich nach seiner Familie zu suchen.

Kindisch ist das jedoch keinesfalls, wenn man erlebt, wie er in der Brauerei von allen abgewiesen wird und später in der Schreckensöde nur noch nach Überlebenden sucht.

Wie unwichtig das eigentliche Aussehen der Charaktere und ihr Verhalten ist, merken wir doch immer. Egal ob winzige und irrwitzige Gnome, bekiffte Trolle, Tauren, die vor Lachen auf den Boden milchen, Worgen, die ihr Fleisch am besten roh und lebend mögen, weibliche Zwerge mit Bärten, baumschmusende Nachtelfen oder das berühmte Gerücht über männliche Blutelfen.

Je nach Auslegungssache sind wahrscheinlich bis auf die Orcs alle auf ihre Weise merkwürdig, sogar Menschen haben einen recht peinlichen Humor, der tief blicken lässt, grüne Orcs bleiben da als einzige Klasse relativ ... ernst. Und das sage ich als Allianzler.

Für diese ganze Geschichte musste eine neue Rasse her, da menschliche (eventuell gelbstichige) Mönche als Hauptalternative wohl bei weitem nicht so "gepasst" hätten.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Oktober 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Sinnvolle Argumentation. Tut mir einfach leid aber - NOT!
> 
> De springenden Punkt hast Du selber formuliert. Aktuell werden "Schadensklassen" mehr oder minder gezwungen sich mit Heilung zu befassen. Natürlich gab es das früher auch - doch nicht so ausgeprägt. In einem MMO gibt es grundsätzlich 3 Klassen (Tank, Heiler, DPS).



Ich sehe absolut nicht, wo jemand gezwungen wird sich als DD mit Heilung zu befassen... ich sehe auch nicht wo ich so etwas geschrieben haben sollte.
World of Logs ist voll von DDs, die die aktuellen Raidbosse legen ohne dabei zu heilen...


----------



## Varitu (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab damals immer gegen MoP geschimpft, fand die Idee Asiastyle und Panda doof.
hab jetzt seit gut einer Woche MoP und bin fast 86.
Meine Eindrücke sind durchweg positiv.

-Die Geschichte/Quests machen Spaß, sind schlüssig und machen neugierig auf mehr. Ganz dicker Pluspunkt.
-Grafisch schön umgesetzt.
-Die Pandaren kommen gut rüber, nicht wie ich befürchtet hab, "Kinderpanda". (wobei ich trotzdem keinen erstellen werde)
-Epische LvL 85 Items sind nicht gleich crap nach dem Start, hab bis auf 3 neue Teile immer noch mein altes Equicment. (wenn ich an Cata denke, fast jede Quest was neues/besseres bekommen als die WOTLK Epics)

Daher einmal Daumen nach oben. 

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Rygel (3. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> die luft ist hier leider etwas raus. geht es anderen langzeitzockern ähnlich?


... schrieb ich vor zwei monaten. diese acht wochen habe ich überwiegend mit dailys und instanzbesuchen verbracht. klingt recht viel/lange, aber ich habe auch immer nur abends 2 - 3 stunden zeit zum spielen. im moment bin ich allerdings an einem tiefpunkt angelangt. ich merke dass immer wenn ich anfange (lustlos) viel zu twinken oder lange vor dem AH rumgammel.

wie sieht es bei euch so aus mittlerweile?


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich spiele immer noch gern. Allerdings nicht mehr so krass wie noch vor Jahren. Leg zwischendurch auch mal einen Fernsehabend ein und kuschel mich zu meiner Süßen auf die Couch. Dann hat man nachher auch wieder Lust seine Felder zu bestellen, zu twinken oder PvP zu betreiben.

Allerdings fällt mir auf, dass mich Instanzen und Raids immer mehr und mehr abstoßen. Will jeden Tag mit meinem 90er in den LfR... zaudere dann aber schon im Anmeldefenster und lass es dann doch sein. Raidphobie, gibts das? Lieber nudel ich mit dem xten Twink zum Millionsten Mal die Classic-Inis durch, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

...wenn man mal was gegen die Bots in den BGs machen würde wär MoP immer noch großartig....es wird immer schlimmer...


----------



## Akium (3. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> ... schrieb ich vor zwei monaten. diese acht wochen habe ich überwiegend mit dailys und instanzbesuchen verbracht. klingt recht viel/lange, aber ich habe auch immer nur abends 2 - 3 stunden zeit zum spielen. im moment bin ich allerdings an einem tiefpunkt angelangt. ich merke dass immer wenn ich anfange (lustlos) viel zu twinken oder lange vor dem AH rumgammel.
> 
> wie sieht es bei euch so aus mittlerweile?



Ich habe noch Zugriff auf meinen alten Account, den mein Sohn zur Zeit spielt. Gestern war mir ein bisschen öde, also dachte ich loggst mal ein und schaust es dir das Startgebiet an. Zufällig ne alte Bekannte im TS, die sich grade neu MoP für 20,-- € gekauft hatte. 
Also verlassen wir das verdächtig leere Stormwind, starten gemeinsam im MoP Startgebiet. 

Nach ca. 5-6 Quests stellte man sich die Frage was man hier überhaupt tut. Die Quests selbst hatten einen solchen Reiz, dass schon insgeheim nach 10 Minuten die Couch lockte. Aufgehört zu questen, und mit dem Chopper gemeinsam durch die quietschebunte kopfschmerzenfördernde Startgegend gedüst. Nahezu sämtliche Mobs waren irgendwelche Kopien von alten Bekannten die man irgendwo schonmal gesehen hatte. Im Schlingdorntal rauskopiert, ins grellgrüne MoP reinkopiert. Die Optik an sich, erinnert eher an ein Browsergame als an ein Produkt mit Anspruch auf die obere Liga. Alles schon tausendmal dagewesen, nur diesmal eben quietschebuntes leicht drolliges Pseudo-Asiaflair. Nebenbei während der Rumfahrerei in ca 45 Min einen einzigen Spieler gesehen. Ansonsten gähnende Leere. Ein Reiz hier weiterzumachen, und noch drölfmillionen wertlose EPs zusammeln, um am Schluss wieder schulterzuckend da zu stehen, um zwischen Dailyquests, Bauernhof oder Raids zu wählen, kam in keinster Weise auf. 

Mein persönliches Empfinden. Grellbuntes FSK 6 Browsergame, welches man alle 2 Monate mal für 30 Minuten spielt. Meine Bekannte hat sich über die weggeschmissenen 20 € geärgert. Selbst nach Monaten der WoW-Enthaltsamkeit, kommt bei mir und meiner Bekannten innerhalb kürzester Zeit keinerlei Verlangen oder Reiz auf, hier weiterzumachen.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2012)

ich muss sagen das ich es immer noch abwechslungsreich finde...udn ich glaub ich muss auch nicht ständig erwähnen,dass ich zwar oft vier mal die woche wow zocke,aber immer nur so für 2 std...in dieser zeit hab ich mein char auf 90 gebracht und hab zwei fraktionen,goldener lotus und klaxi(wegen der 2h-waffe) auf ehrfürchtig...arbeite daran jetzt bei den shado pan...

natürlich mach ich nach wie vor vorrangig pvp udn war jetzt auch das erste mal wieder arena in dieser saison.das fieber war sofort wieder da...

hab noch nicht eine ini gesehen.ich glaub das letzte mal war ich anfangs von cata in irgendeiner drin.weiss nich mal mehr den namen...raid hab ich in all den jahren so ca. 3 mal gemacht.fand ich richtig scheisse...ist nix für mich gelegenheitsspieler...
szenarien hab ich allerdinsg alle durch.da dauert die einladung ca 30 sek und die ganze aktion maximal 20 min...so gefällt mir das...ähnlich wie beim bg...

jetzt hab ich noch die löwenlandung(für die allianz) mitgemacht udn gleich beim ersten rar-mob den ich umgehauen habe hatte ich die blutige einladung für die kampfgilde.hab dann auch meinen ersten kampf in der untergrundbahn absolviert und gegen son 92er krokodil gewonnen..danach erstmal zugeschaut bei den kämpfen um meine künftigen gegner zu studieren

will mir immer nochmal die bauern udn den haustierkampf anschauen...mop wird wohl noch ne lange zeit interessant bleiben für mich

@wolfmania:wo habt ihr bloss immer so viele bots in den bgs?also wenn dann könnten die auf meinem realm höchstens in den 40er bgs sein...fallen mir persönlich jedenfalls nie auf und ich bin fast jeden tag mehrfach in bgs.oder spielst du immer spät nachts?da soll das ja tatsächlich problematisch sein hab ich gehört...


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> @wolfmania:wo habt ihr bloss immer so viele bots in den bgs?also wenn dann könnten die auf meinem realm höchstens in den 40er bgs sein...fallen mir persönlich jedenfalls nie auf und ich bin fast jeden tag mehrfach in bgs.oder spielst du immer spät nachts?da soll das ja tatsächlich problematisch sein hab ich gehört...



gestern hatte ich die bots im 85-90er BGs, 2x Arathibecken z.B. (20-23 H gespielt) - nachts spiele ich nie, aber da soll es noch viel schlimmer sein. Ganz großartig ist es, bots im Warsong zu haben....hatten mal 4 Stück davon, das ist ein Erlebnis...


----------



## Derulu (3. Dezember 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Empfinden. Grellbuntes FSK 6 Browsergame, welches man alle 2 Monate mal für 30 Minuten spielt. Meine Bekannte hat sich über die weggeschmissenen 20 &#8364; geärgert. Selbst nach Monaten der WoW-Enthaltsamkeit, kommt bei mir und meiner Bekannten innerhalb kürzester Zeit keinerlei Verlangen oder Reiz auf, hier weiterzumachen.



Warum tust du dir das eigentlich an? Für dich war es doch schon vor vielen vielen vielen vielen Monaten absolut langweilig (das weiß hier inzwischen wahrscheinlich schon jeder  ) 
So klingt das doch wie: "Letztens bekam ich eine Lebensmittelvergiftung beim Italiener um die Ecke. Ach ich schau einfach mal, ob mir die Pizza heute schmeckt, wenn nicht lass ich mich einfach wieder darüber aus", obwohl es *immer noch *der selbe Italiener ist, nur dass er jetzt 3 Pizzen mehr hat und man das vorher selbst auch schon ganz genau weiß


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Account am Freitag ausgelaufen.
Ära beendet.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2012)

Bin immer noch fleißig dabei. Mein Mainchar erreicht gerade das vollständige Ruf-Ende (sprich: alles erfürchtig) und ist mit einer Gegenstandstufe von 480 ausgerüstet, mein Todesritter hat es auf den 460er Schnitt geschafft und muss auch noch einige tägliche Quests erledigen, um Verzauberungen + Rezepte freizuschalten. Und mein Druide ist gerade 86 ...

Insgesamt gibts da noch genug zu tun^^


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Dezember 2012)

Habe 2 Chars auf 90 gebracht. Allerdings mache ich die Dailies atm nur mit dem Main. 
Bin bei einigen Fraktionen, die mir etwas nützen repsektvoll/ehrfürchtig. 
Habe zwar das Ziel, alle auf erfürchtig zu bringen, weil mir die 
kompletten hellgrünen Balken im Arsenal so gut gefallen, aber Eile mit Weile. 

Wollte eigentlich auch die neuen Fraktionen, die mit 5.1 dazugekommen sind anfangen, 
habe die Q-reihe auch absolviert, aber als ich sah, was da bei den Dailies los ist, habe ich schnell ausgelogt.

War das letzte mal am Donnerstag eingelogt, seitdem spiele ich nur noch Torchlight II 

Insgesamt waren die Wochen seit der Veröffentlichung interessant, aber irgendwie ist auch bei mir nach 
8 Jahren die Luft raus.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Warum tust du dir das eigentlich an? Für dich war es doch schon vor vielen vielen vielen vielen Monaten absolut langweilig (das weiß hier inzwischen wahrscheinlich schon jeder)


Das hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht. Akium nimmt sich halt ab und an ein Beispiel an Luthers Ausspruch in Worms: "Hier stehe ich und kann nicht anders". So alle paar Wochen, wenn er mutmaßlich mal wieder das WoW-Logo auf dem Desktop erblickt. Dass er dann schon mit gesundem Zynismus einloggt und das nur zu einer neuerlichen Enttäuschung geraten KANN welche er dann in fast schon regelmäßigen Abständen hier kundtut, sollte uns mittlerweile nicht mehr groß in Erstaunen versetzen.


----------



## Akium (4. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> das nur zu einer neuerlichen Enttäuschung geraten KANN welche er dann in fast schon regelmäßigen Abständen hier kundtut, sollte uns mittlerweile nicht mehr groß in Erstaunen versetzen.



Oha. Das war nunmal mein erster wesentlicher Eindruck von MOP. Darf ich den nicht posten, nur weil er im Grunde exakt das bestätigt, warum ich schon in Cata die Brocken hingeschmissen hab ?	Anscheinend dürfen nur Fanboys ihre Eindrücke von MoP posten, oder so Leute wie du @ Fremder, die in der ersten Woche nach Release vor Begeisterung fast überschnappen, und dann langsam aber sicher zurückrudern, bis sie exakt da landen wo es absehbar war. 
Naive rosarote Begeisterung wird gestattet... Ein Bericht, der eine zweifelnde Grundhaltung bestätigt bzw noch verstärkt anscheinend nicht. Was solls. 

Vielleicht hat mich diese überschäumende Begeisterung gar dazu gebracht, es nochmal anzuschauen. ala: Die Forum sind alle voll des Lobes, also probier es nochmal. 


Sry. Für diese Erkenntnis habe ich nunmal keine 8 Wochen gebraucht, sondern nur ne knappe Stunde. Die Eindrücke dieser ersten Stunde MoP habe ich exakt in dem dafür vorgesehenen Beitrag gepostet. So what ? Aber der gute Admin findet eh immer und überall an WoW alles ausschliesslich positiv und gelungen, von daher... auch nichts wirklich Neues .


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Oha. Das war nunmal mein erster wesentlicher Eindruck von MOP. Darf ich den nicht posten, nur weil er im Grunde exakt das bestätigt, warum ich schon in Cata die Brocken hingeschmissen hab ?	Anscheinend dürfen nur Fanboys ihre Eindrücke von MoP posten, oder so Leute wie du @ Fremder, die in der ersten Woche nach Release vor Begeisterung fast überschnappen, und dann langsam aber sicher zurückrudern, bis sie exakt da landen wo es absehbar war.
> Naive rosarote Begeisterung wird gestattet... Ein Bericht, der eine zweifelnde Grundhaltung bestätigt bzw noch verstärkt anscheinend nicht. Was solls.
> 
> Vielleicht hat mich diese überschäumende Begeisterung gar dazu gebracht, es nochmal anzuschauen. ala: Die Forum sind alle voll des Lobes, also probier es nochmal.
> ...



Du bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer, der in der neuen Fußballsaison im ersten Spiel nach 5 Minuten rumschreit "das ist doch der gleiche Scheiß wie in der letzten Saison!"


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Dezember 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> ...


Och, nicht weinen. Mit der pampigen, persönlich werdenden Reaktion hab ich schon gerechnet, ist ja nix Neues bei Dir. Ich scheine bei Dir immer einen Nerv zu treffen und hadere noch, ob ich mich dafür entschuldigen oder stolz darauf sein soll. Ich glaub... ein wenig von beidem.  Im Übrigen geht es nicht darum, dass Du Kritik übst, sondern seit Monaten nix anderes (Pauschalisierung inc.) schreibst als dass Du Dich einloggst und danach doch frustriert bist. Mehr wurde nicht angesprochen und Doofkatze hat es sehr passend ausgedrückt.

Wenn Dir WoW nichts mehr bringt ist das doch gut und richtig. Leb Dein Leben, hat doch keiner was dagegen. Und langsam solltest selbst Du merken, dass dieses Spiel und Du scheinbar keine Freunde mehr werdet. Also auch wenn wie beim rauchen - bzw. nach dem Aufhören damit - das heimliche Süchteln im Hinterkopf spukt (was mir ja nicht anders geht) dann versuch einfach standhaft zu bleiben. Könnte so manchen Frustmoment verhindern.^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Dezember 2012)

Immer wieder drollig, wie er versucht, sich subtil als besser darzustellen.


----------



## Derulu (4. Dezember 2012)

So, und jetzt bremsen wir uns wieder etwas ein ...ehe das hier in Geflame ausartet


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist doch nicht zu sagen, das man ein Spiel Kacke findet.
Aber es immer und immer wieder in den verschiedensten Threads zum Besten zu geben, das ist es was die Leute so nervt!
Packt es doch einfach in eure Signatur und dann ist gut.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Kritik ist jederzeit auch zu WoW gestattet und erwünscht. Wir bieten jedoch keine Bühne für beleidigende und polemische Ausdrucksweisen, die nur dazu dienen, den persönlichen Frust an Leuten auszulassen, die sich um die Ordnung hier im Forum kümmern. Wer seine Beiträge nicht auf eine angemessene Weise ausformuliert und nur auf Stunk aus ist, muß damit rechnen, dass wir sie schlichtweg entfernen, wenn sie der Netiquette zuwider laufen.

Danke.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Zumal seit 2 Tagen Ruhe war. <.<

Zum Thema: Keine Ahnung ob das hier gut aufgehoben ist, finde aber auch nix Passenderes auf die Schnelle. Also ein kleiner Tipp:

Wer wie ich einen Twink als Heiler durch Pandaria levelt und gefühlt Stunden an jedem Questmob hängt, der gehe (zumindest als Allianzler, Horde keine Ahnung) ins Alteractal! Das ist aktuell das "Ruf zu den Waffen"-BG und gibt, gerade bei einem Sieg, massig Erfahrung - und nebenher natürlich auch noch etwas Ehre. Leveln würde zwar vermutlich bei zügigem Voranschreiten nicht viel länger dauern, aber als Heiler kommt mir mittlerweile das Kot*** angesichts der verhältnismäßig hohen Lebenspunkte. War mir zu Anfang MoP mit dem Hunter nicht weiter aufgefallen, aber jetzt merk ich das umso mehr. Es zieht sich einfach ewig.

Da ist es doch viel amüsanter, im AV ein wenig rumzuzergen.  Wer nicht der große PvP-Crack ist braucht dort auch keine Angst zu haben, einfach im Pulk "mitschwimmen" und unterstützen, wo geht. Zumindest abends sind die Gewinnchancen recht gut und allein durch den Sieg bekomme ich auf Stufe 87 rund 500.000 EP. Zwischendurch noch etwas mehr, wenn Türme zerstört werden etc. Also rein da, wer eine Abwechslung vom ätzenden Questgezerge sucht und die Brauerei/ den Jadetempel nicht mehr sehen kann!

Als nächstes level ich definitiv irgendwas Tankiges auf diesem Kontinent, das Zusammenziehen und Wegbomben wird eine Erholung sein. xD


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zumal seit 2 Tagen Ruhe war. <.<
> 
> Zum Thema: Keine Ahnung ob das hier gut aufgehoben ist, finde aber auch nix Passenderes auf die Schnelle. Also ein kleiner Tipp:
> 
> Wer wie ich einen Twink als Heiler durch Pandaria levelt und gefühlt Stunden an jedem Questmob hängt, der gehe (zumindest als Allianzler, Horde keine Ahnung) ins Alteractal! Das ist aktuell das "Ruf zu den Waffen"-BG und gibt, gerade bei einem Sieg, massig Erfahrung - und nebenher natürlich auch noch etwas Ehre.




"etwas ehre" ist gut...ich als pvpler freu mich immer riesig wenn alterac "ruf zu den waffen" ist...ok,ich hab zwar schon mein full-ehre-equip,aber jetzt ging ich erstmal wieder auf ehrepunktejagd um die verbesserungen an meinen ehre-rüssi-teilen durchzuführen,bis ich die lilanen habe...udn es geht doch nix über alterac oder die insel wenn man ehre haben will...gestern 3 mal av gelaufen und bei 2 siegen und einer niederlage knapp 1,3 k ehre gehabt,also fast wieder eine aufwertung eines blauen rüstungsteils...leider interessiert es mich ab morgen nicht mehr,weil ich dann meine blauen teile entweder durch lilane schon ausgetauscht habe oder die restlichen schon aufgewertet sind


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Du musst unterscheiden. Ich sprach ja vom Levelbereich (in dem Fall 85 - 89) und da gab es gestern bei einem Sieg so um die 100 - 150 Ehre. Bei einer Niederlage 50 - 70. Auf Stufe 90 steigt das sprunghaft an, aber davon war ja nicht Rede.


----------



## Keashaa (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage hinsichtlich der Kritik ist doch auch immer eine Frage der einen Ansprüche. So muss mir, wenn ich mich bei WoW einlogge, klar sein, dass die Levelzeit nunmal primär im Absolvieren von Quests liegt. Wer jetzt erwartet, er loggt sich bei einer neuen Erweiterung ein und die Levelphase würde sich auf einmal gänzlich anders spielen als bisher, der muss sich selbst hinterfragen. Gleiches gilt für die Zeit nach dem Erreichen der Maximalstufe. Was ist mein Ziel, was möchte ich erreichen? WoW bietet im Gegensatz zu Cataclysm (und auch den anderen Erweiterungen) eine Masse an Optionen, welche zum Teil offensichtlich sind und zum Teil vom Spieler selbst erkannt werden müssen:

- Raiden
- Ruffraktionen pushen
- Haustierkämpfe
- Herausforderungsmodi
- alle raren Gegner besiegen (gibt ingesamt 56, so einfach ist das gar nicht)
- alle Schätze von Pandaria suchen (die nen hohen Respawn-Timer haben, aber wenn man alle hat, hat man den sicher seltenen Titel "der Reliktjäger")
- oder, was am einfachsten ist: man spielt einfach und genießt

Für wen das alles nicht ist, für den ist WoW einfach nicht das richtige Spiel.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du musst unterscheiden. Ich sprach ja vom Levelbereich (in dem Fall 85 - 89) und da gab es gestern bei einem Sieg so um die 100 - 150 Ehre. Bei einer Niederlage 50 - 70. Auf Stufe 90 steigt das sprunghaft an, aber davon war ja nicht Rede.




ah,ok,sorry wusste ich nicht...ich geh ja nie ins bg während ich level...das mach ich ja sonst immer


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ...ich geh ja nie ins bg während ich level...


Ich geh eigentlich mit jedem Twink kontinuierlich von 10 - 74 ins BG. Mir selbst macht Lowlevel-PvP Spaß, zumal ich nach Möglichkeit das Equip meiner "Babys" pflege und auch dies oder jenes Ausrüstungsteil kenne was vielen nicht bekannt ist (2 Quests im Teufelswald und im Ungoro-Krater geben z.B. super Tankschmuckstücke etc.).

Ab 75 lass ichs meist sein, weil dann die Equipunterschiede (75 - 79 Cata-Gear, ab 83 MoP-Gear) zu groß werden und ein vernünftiges BG kaum noch zustande kommt. Wer mal einem 79er mit komplettem Schwarzfelshöhlen-/ Thron der Gezeiten-Equip gegenüberstand weiß was ich meine. Von 85 - 89 ist das nicht ganz so deutlich. Und wie gesagt... ich hatte gestern einfach die Schnauze voll, mit meiner Heildruidin stundenlang auf Quest-Mobs im Kun-Lai-Gipfel einzuprügeln. Hab 2 Heilskillungen für PvE/ PvP, umskillen ist also keine Option. Mir macht questen grundsätzlich ja Spaß, aber zwischendrin gibts halt ab und zu nen Durchhänger. Da kam und kommt mir AV grade recht und das wollt ich kundtun, falls es wem auch noch so geht.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

ich mach mir gerade überlegungen wie ich am besten die arena in der boxbar der kampfgilde überstehe...hab ein paar lila pve-sachen gesammelt und mit denen den ersten kampf problemlos überstanden,aber schon im zweiten gegen son gnu was ein immer das mal des jägers verpasst ein schlag abbekommen udn war tot...hallo?ich hab 360 k leben.und zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich getroffen wurde hatte ich garantiert noch 275 k...will mal sehen ob mir die pvp-rüssi mehr bringt...
musste auch meine trefferwertung krass aufbessern,denn die gegner sind ja 92 und 93 udn ich war auf 90 ausgelegt...naja son drachendingensschmuck angelegt mit drei zahnrädern dadrin und ein 600er tw zahnrad da rein hat erstmal abhilfe geschaffen...will heute abend nochmal da rein mit pvp-rüssi


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde das Design der Kampfgilde... fragwürdig. Zumindest die Tatsache dass man für einige Kämpfe augenscheinlich Spitzen-Ausrüstung, sprich Raid-Gear, benötigt. Für eine Solo-Herausforderung! Was mache ich als Nicht-Raider? Kann ich mir gleich abschminken. Schade irgendwie, von den Kosten für die Einladung mal ganz abgesehen. Besser gefallen hätte mir ein Design im Stil des Herausforderungs-Modus. Können statt Equip und keiner bliebe außen vor (außer eben die die es nicht können^^).


----------



## shadow24 (6. Dezember 2012)

ich hab die einladung glücklicherweise gleich beim ersten rar-mob den ich bei der löwenlandung gelegt habe, bekommen...gekauft hätte ich mir die auch nie...war da im schwarzen ah für 10k-15 k zu ergattern.weiss natrülich nicht wieviel die am ende gekostet hat...weiss gar nicht ob man diese extraquest bekommt wenn man nicht in der kampfgilde ist,wo man einen spion in der boxbar der kampfgilde ausfindig machen muss und "rekrutieren" muss,sodass der zur löwenlandung kommt...


----------



## Nexilein (6. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Design der Kampfgilde... fragwürdig. Zumindest die Tatsache dass man für einige Kämpfe augenscheinlich Spitzen-Ausrüstung, sprich Raid-Gear, benötigt. Für eine Solo-Herausforderung! Was mache ich als Nicht-Raider? Kann ich mir gleich abschminken.



Ich finde den Ansatz eigentlich gut, denn für viele Spieler stellt das sicher auch nach Patch 5.2 eine Herausforderung dar. Und was heute "Spitzen-Ausrüstung" für Raider ist, bekommt man bald durch tägliche Quests und heroische Instanzen.
Die Herausforderungs-Instanzen sind für eine relativ kleine Zielgruppe gedacht, und "die Leistung" muss für das Ranking vergleichbar sein. Die Kampfgilde ist hier wesentlich zugänglicher, denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad bestimmt der Spieler an Hand seiner Ausrüstung selbst.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die Kampfgilde ist hier wesentlich zugänglicher, denn den Schwierigkeitsgrad bestimmt der Spieler an Hand seiner Ausrüstung selbst.


Tut er das? Kann er hingehen und mal eben das passende Equip aus dem Hut zaubern? Das würde zutreffen, wenn man (nur mal rumgesponnen) einen Kleiderschrank zur Verfügung hätte, wo man sich Rüstung, Waffen etc. aussuchen könnte. Eben wie bei altbewährten Gladiatorenkämpfen. KÖNNEN statt KLEIDUNG. Dann und NUR dann würde der Spieler an Hand seiner Ausrüstung irgendetwas selbst bestimmen.

WoW verfolgt aber nunmal ein anderes Konzept, grundsätzlich auch altbekannt und -bewährt. Nur missfällt mir der Ansatz bezüglich der Kampfgilde trotzdem. Wenn ich keinen Raid habe, kann ich mir eine (sinnvolle!) Teilnahme praktisch in die Haare schmieren und bleibe nur genau deshalb außen vor, auch wenn ich einigermaßen mit Maus und WASD umgehen kann? Nicht nett. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen dass man spielintern auch "Leistungen" bringen muss, dass man sich ausrüsten muss um dies und das zu erreichen. Praktiziere und befürworte ich ja auch seit Jahren, meine Charaktere - auch Twinks - waren schon immer gepflegt so gut mir das eben möglich ist. Aber wieso bin ich für eine SOLO-Herausforderung auf eine RaidGRUPPE angewiesen (da die späteren Kampfgilden-Bosse realistisch nun mal nicht anders zu besiegen sind)?

Es bleibt ein fahler Beigeschmack. Und ja, ich reiche Käse zum Whine.


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aber wieso bin ich für eine SOLO-Herausforderung auf eine RaidGRUPPE angewiesen (da die späteren Kampfgilden-Bosse realistisch nun mal nicht anders zu besiegen sind)?
> 
> Es bleibt ein fahler Beigeschmack. Und ja, ich reiche Käse zum Whine.



Das ist aber auch so vorgesehen, dass man auch im nächsten Tier (wenn es wieder Ausrüstung für Punkte oder besseres durch Crafting gibt), dort noch etwas zu hat und nicht nach der ersten Woche bereits die höchste Stufe erklommen hat . Das eigentliche Problem sehe ich eher darin, dass die Spielerschaft gewöhnt ist, dass alles was JETZT vorhanden ist, auch JETZT geschafft werden muss (die Kampfgilde wird aber nicht, anders wie das Punktezeugs, das PvP-Dingens und die Gruppen-PvE-Inhalte, mit dem nächsten Tier erweitert, sondern soll auch dann noch vorhalten), zumindest von irgendwemund bei Soloinhalt eben vom Spieler selbst


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ach was ich bitte Dich, es geht doch nicht darum binnen ein paar Tage da durch zu rauschen. Hat niemand behauptet und war nie Gegenstand der Diskussion. Nur sag doch mal, wie man ohne die Möglichkeit, an das benötigte Equipment zu kommen, da auch nur die anfänglichen Bosse besiegen soll. Egal zu welcher Zeit. Vor der nächsten Erweiterung, wenn das LfR-Zeug des letzten Raid-Tiers dann auch die Anforderungen erfüllt? Nix gegen "Langzeit-Beschäftigung", aber da kann man drüber streiten.

Na gut, dann schau ich halt nur mal zu. Oder den Film mit Brad Pitt mal wieder, der ist unterhaltsam und setzt nur nen DVD-Player voraus. Und jetzt hab ich genug darüber gemeckert, soweit ausholen wollt ich ursprünglich gar nicht.


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ach was ich bitte Dich, es geht doch nicht darum binnen ein paar Tage da durch zu rauschen. Hat niemand behauptet und war nie Gegenstand der Diskussion. Nur sag doch mal, wie man ohne die Möglichkeit, an das benötigte Equipment zu kommen, da auch nur die anfänglichen Bosse besiegen soll. Egal zu welcher Zeit. Vor der nächsten Erweiterung, wenn das LfR-Zeug des letzten Raid-Tiers dann auch die Anforderungen erfüllt? Nix gegen "Langzeit-Beschäftigung", aber da kann man drüber streiten.



Du kannst das 489er Ruf-/Punktezeugs für weitere Punkte bereits jetzt auf 497 bringen (~ nHC Mogu'shan-Drops), bei der neuen Fraktion bekommst du für Punkte bereits 496 (bis iLevel 504 upgradbar, was höher als Herz der Angst nHC-Drops ist) und mit dem nächsten Patch kommt eine neuerliche Fraktion mit Dailies, die wiederum Items anbieten werden, die wiederum upgradefähig sind, diese Zeugs wird dann vermutlich gleich hoch einzustufen sein, wie das aktuell "höchste") Raidgear 

Klar wäre es nett, weniger auf Items aufzubauen...aber wie oben schon gesagt - ich glaube nicht, dass das Ding so konzipiert ist, dass alle Spieler noch vor Patch 5.2 da die höchste Stufe erreicht haben sollen, ich glaub noch nicht einmal, dass vorgesehen ist, dass sehr viele Spieler bis 5.2 da "durch" sind, noch dazu, weil es ja aktuell auch noch "exklusiv" sein soll und erst nach und nach mehr Spieler reinkommen (wohlgemerkt, nach der Höchststufe ist da Ende, da geht's nicht mehr weiter und viele Spieler die "fertig" sind, schauen das dann nicht mal mehr mit dem A***h an, noch dazu, weil es keine spielrelevanten Belohnungen gibt, die man unbedingt "farmen" möchte)


----------



## riggedi (7. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich mach mir gerade überlegungen wie ich am besten die arena in der boxbar der kampfgilde überstehe...hab ein paar lila pve-sachen gesammelt und mit denen den ersten kampf problemlos überstanden,aber schon im zweiten gegen son gnu was ein immer das mal des jägers verpasst ein schlag abbekommen udn war tot...hallo?ich hab 360 k leben.und zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich getroffen wurde hatte ich garantiert noch 275 k...will mal sehen ob mir die pvp-rüssi mehr bringt...



Das ist normal! In der Boxbar werden kleinste Fehler nicht verziehen. Da ist auch schon mal ein One-Hit drin. Und ob Du mit PVP Gear besser dran bist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die besseren Stats für diese Gegner eher auf PVE Gear zu finden sind.


----------



## Nexilein (7. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Tut er das? Kann er hingehen und mal eben das passende Equip aus dem Hut zaubern? Das würde zutreffen, wenn man (nur mal rumgesponnen) einen Kleiderschrank zur Verfügung hätte, wo man sich Rüstung, Waffen etc. aussuchen könnte. Eben wie bei altbewährten Gladiatorenkämpfen. KÖNNEN statt KLEIDUNG. Dann und NUR dann würde der Spieler an Hand seiner Ausrüstung irgendetwas selbst bestimmen.



Im Übertragenen Sinn gibt es diesen Kleiderschrank ja. Denn das Equip wird nach und nach besser, egal ob man raidet oder nicht.

Im Gegensatz dazu würde ein System wie bei den Herausforderungs-Dungeons gar keinen Sinn machen: Für ein paar Spieler wäre der Schwierigkeitsgrad o.k., aber für die meisten wäre es wohl entweder zu schwer oder zu leicht. Im Dungeon ist man damit eben etwas schneller oder langsamer, aber bei der Kamfgilde bliebe der Gegner dann entweder für immer am Leben, oder wäre von anfang an langweilig :-/


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Dezember 2012)

Hatte gestern mal wieder ein Erlebnis der anderen Art.

Ich wollte in den LFR Teil 3, also Herz der Angst Teil 1 und habe rundgefragt, wer mitwollte. 2 Gildenkameraden fanden sich, die seit längerem richtige Probleme mit dem Spiel haben. Es sei alles nur noch schlecht und vor allem zu schwer. Gerade bei den Shadopan stirbt man trotz jeweiligen Begleitern noch zu zweit.

Der Trash vor dem ersten Boss war bereits zu viel. Die erste Trashgruppe wurde bereits gepullt, als man noch teilweise im Ladebildschirm war. Warum setzt man die Gruppen bitte so nahe vors Portal??
Die nächsten Trashgruppen nicht besser. Der zweite Tank war direkt gegangen, der andere hat versucht, allein zu tanken, der Lebenspunktbalken spielte Pingpong. Warum macht man den Mist so schwer?

...kleiner Sprung.

Zweiter Boss letzte Phase. Beide schaffen es nicht an den Wirbeln vorbei, da man ja mitgezogen wird, wenn man noch 5 Meter entfernt steht. Am Boden liegend meckert man über andere Klassen, die "durch die Wirbel hindurchlaufen".

Bei Garalon werde ich angeschnauzt, als ich versuche - nach dem ersten Wipe mit nur 1 Kiter und zu hohen eingehenden Schaden / zu wenig Heilung (unser Paladin kommt trotz mehrere Guide-Leseeinheiten kaum über 15k HPS) - den Boss zu erklären.
"man kann alleine Kiten, aber..."

Warum ich denn so einen Müll schreiben würde. Heute würde man nur noch den ersten Teil lesen und da steht man KANN alleine kiten.

Riesen-Ärgernis -.-


----------



## stefanru (10. Dezember 2012)

naja schlecht finde ich das addon nicht aber ich kann
leider überhaupt keine mmos mehr zocken......
die luft ist raus


----------



## shadow24 (10. Dezember 2012)

riggedi schrieb:


> Das ist normal! In der Boxbar werden kleinste Fehler nicht verziehen. Da ist auch schon mal ein One-Hit drin. Und ob Du mit PVP Gear besser dran bist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da die besseren Stats für diese Gegner eher auf PVE Gear zu finden sind.



jo,das stimmt,die fehler werden nicht verziehen...hab jetzt stufe 2 erreicht udn eigentlich alles gelegt in einem rutsch was mir vors schwert lief.4 kämpfe nacheinader ohne kaum heal verloren zu haben.udn ich spiel jetzt mit meinen pvp-klamotten(nur als pala das wokbauch-schmuckstück von shadopan-belohnung mit +1k stärke als pve dazu)...

aber dann hab ich ein fehler bei einem gemacht,der ein ständig bewegungsunfähig macht.udn wenn man den down hat springt auf einmal ein zwerg aus ihn raus sodas man praktisch zwei kämpfe in einem hat(erinnert mich an den Mad Max film:jenseits der donnerkuppel,wo son mutant ein zwerg auf seinen rücken trug).damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet und hab den "ersten" gegener gewähren lassen,das der mir leben abzieht im stun,sodas wir uns gegenüberstanden und die köpfe einhauten.nachdem ich ihn down hatte,hatte ich nur noch 50 k leben...plötzlich steht der zwerg vor mir und brettert mir ein crit rein..aus die maus...ich war schon von der tastatur weg))...

fehler werden sofort bestraft...nochmasl passiert mir sowas nicht.hab vorher kämpfe beobachtet aber diesen gegner vorher nicht gesehen...pech...


----------



## Virikas (10. Dezember 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich mach mir gerade überlegungen wie ich am besten die arena in der boxbar der kampfgilde überstehe...hab ein paar lila pve-sachen gesammelt und mit denen den ersten kampf problemlos überstanden,aber schon im zweiten gegen son gnu was ein immer das mal des jägers verpasst ein schlag abbekommen udn war tot...hallo?ich hab 360 k leben.und zu dem zeitpunkt wo ich getroffen wurde hatte ich garantiert noch 275 k...will mal sehen ob mir die pvp-rüssi mehr bringt...



Da brignt dir auch Equip nichts.
Aus dem roten Kreis laufen und alles wird gut. Hier heisst die Devise nunmal ausweichen. Nur als Tank kannst du das überleben, dafür machst als Tank in den höheren Rängen bei weitem nicht genug Schaden.

Aktuell hänge ich bei dem Anzu Verschnitt (Rang 6 erster Boss), wo mir die Taktik in der Theorie tooootal klar ist, aber ich noch nicht weiss, wie ich sie mit meiner Klasse umsetzen soll.

Zu MoP an sich: Ich hatte bisher immer den Ehrgeiz alle Twinks auf Maxlevel zu haben.. Mit Mop wird mir das allerdings etwas verhagelt, weil der Einstieg immer(!) Dailies machen bedeutet. Selbst mit dem neuen 100% Buff ist das immer noch ne Menge Holz und das wo ich froh bin, dass ich mit dem Main nur noch Krasarang machen muss und Bauern wegen der Kochmarke machen will.

Rein vom Setting her gefällts mir aber gut und auch die Storyelemente wie z.B. bei den Klaxi (die Infos wenn man Ehrfürchtig sind, sind echt spannend  ) gefallen mir.

100% perfekt für jeden geht halt nicht. Von mir gibts aber trotzdem 90% und das ist verdammt viel


----------



## shadow24 (10. Dezember 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Da brignt dir auch Equip nichts.
> Aus dem roten Kreis laufen und alles wird gut. Hier heisst die Devise nunmal ausweichen. Nur als Tank kannst du das überleben, dafür machst als Tank in den höheren Rängen bei weitem nicht genug Schaden.
> 
> Aktuell hänge ich bei dem Anzu Verschnitt (Rang 6 erster Boss), wo mir die Taktik in der Theorie tooootal klar ist, aber ich noch nicht weiss, wie ich sie mit meiner Klasse umsetzen soll.




hui,schon 6.stufe?nich schlecht...den anzu hab ich auch schon gesehen wo sich die spieler die zähne dran ausgebissen haben.da geh ich grandios dran kaputt.das weiss ich jetzt schon...so einige gegner werde ich kaum schaffen können als nahkämpfer...

jo das mit dem roten kreis war mir auch schnell bewusst,dachte bloss nicht das der so extrem hoch ist der schaden.hatte das gnu beim ersten versuch schon fast down udn hab mir darüber auch keine gedanken gemacht ob der mich nochmal trifft...nunja,jetzt weiss ich auch das...im zweiten anlauf hab ich ca 30 k leben verloren...ein selbstgänger udn peinlich das ich troztdem im ersten anlauf den schaden unterschätzt habe...

naja,jetzt muss ich mir über meinen aktuellen gegner den kopf machen udn bedenken das da ein zweiter gegner rausspringt...das ging so schnell hab nichmal mitbekommen wieviel life ich bei dem wieder runterklopfen muss...


----------



## Virikas (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag mal so.. Wenn man den Einlogtip "Don't stand in the fire" beherzigt, sind die Bosse auf Rang 1-4 absolute Selbstgänger. Auch als Melee (mach das nebenbei mit meinem Mönch und der hat kein Raidgear). Danach wirds entweder vom Enrage her eng (== zu wenig Schaden) oder man muss explizit gewisse Mechaniken durchdacht kontern.

z.B. der Fenschreiter (so ein Vieh aus den Zangarmarschen) hat einen Cast den man kicken sollte (Strom). Kannste als Shadow mit 45s Kick CD aber nicht. Also ersten Strom per Schattengeist + Verblassen abfangen und zweiten Strom kicken. Danach hoffen, dass man genug Schaden hat, dass der liegt oder maximal im dritten Strom mit Dispersion runtertickt. Als Melee hast es da wieder einfach(er) mit nur 15s Kick CD.

Ich finds summa summarum sehr gut gemacht, auch wenn einiger rein rechnerisch schon nur mit vollem HC Raidgear möglich ist (Rang 8 brauchts z.B. teilweise ~80k+ DPS im Laufen).
So hat man auch später ne Beschäftigung 

BTW: Anzu als Melee ist sogar wesentlichen einfacher, weil du konstant per Cleave die Vogel Zahl gering halten kannst, ohne großartig Gefahr zu laufen zu viele zu killen. Als Krieger ist der z:b. absolut easy, weil jeder Vogel Victory Rush proct


----------



## Rygel (19. Dezember 2012)

Rygel schrieb:


> im moment bin ich allerdings an einem tiefpunkt angelangt. ich merke dass immer wenn ich anfange (lustlos) viel zu twinken oder lange vor dem AH rumgammel.
> 
> wie sieht es bei euch so aus mittlerweile?


um das hier nochmal zuende zu erzählen: bei mir ist leider mittlerweile gänzlich die luft raus. ich hätte gern über die freien weihnachtsfeiertage gedaddelt, leider hat 5.1 für mich aber auch nicht die gewünschte abwechselung gebracht. dennoch finde ich 3 monate spielspaß schon ganz ordentlich ... ich habe mir nur irgendwie mehr gewünscht. bei mir gibt es also erstmal eine kleine pause bis 5.2.


----------

